# [T20] High Law and low justice



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

You are near Daramm Starport, a class A facility operated by Archducal Transportation Authorities, Ltd. Darammiya, the city beyond the extrality line is the (surface) capital of Daramm, the oceanic homeworld of the Luriani. At 40,000,000 sentients, Darammiya is the largest of several floating cities on the ocean’s surface, but even taken together, these cities are dwarfed by the number of Luriani living beneath the waves. While the other cities are largely ignored by the Luriani ruling class, Darammiya is well regarded, both because of its starport, and because it is the seat of the Ley Sector Duke, Amphoro Kelniru. You have remained in the city for the majority of your time here on Daramm, and soon it will be time for you to cross the extrality line and enter the port, in anticipation of boarding the Keruuchan in a few hours. Before that, you will have time to relax for a bit - just remember to leave some time for getting through CEI (Customs and E/Immigration). 

Nearby, you see an upscale lounge named "Red Tide", several convenience stores, a nice hotel and a low rent bar named "McAllister's Hearth." Also close are a "Public Baths, ltd." (These cater mostly to surface dwelling Luriani who need a swim, but a few members of other races also partake.) and a TAS hostel. The highport, where you'll go to find the Keruuchan is to the west, while the Navy Base has its own seperate area of the port to the northwest. You can find pretty much any other service you might need within a short walk or a taxi ride. As you are thinking over what you're going to do next, you notice a vender selling today’s Darammiya Post Dispatch, and you scan the headlines. 


*****************
OOC: (Campaign title still might change, we'll see what direction you guys take it in.) I just though I'd open this up in case there is anything you’d like your characters to do before embarking. There's no requirement to post now, but feel free to if you'd like - especially if you think it will help you get in character. Characters are still somewhat mutable if you need to make changes, up until the adventure properly gets underway and the ship departs. 

When you are posting, place all in character material at the beginning of the post, and OOC stuff (skill check requests, questions, etc.) at the end, marked with that tag. If you want me to roll a check for one of your skills, you need to request it – I usually won’t unless you ask – and please do so in the following format:


"OOC:Gather Information/+2" (where +2 is your total bonus to the roll.) Any notes or clarifications you have for the check can follow. 

I will not tell you the results of certain checks, such as Hide or Appraise. For Dice Rolls you make, you may use either this online dice roller, and post the link to the result, or have me make the roll.

We'll get underway for real once everyone is satisfied with their characters and done with business at the starport.

Have Fun!

Ian


----------



## Watus (Oct 8, 2003)

Quinn harrumphs loudly as he flings his paper onto the bar in front of the last stool from the door in McAllister's Hearth and drops his duffel down beside it.  Watchcap low on his forehead, he sholders out of his pea coat and takes a seat.  "Avoid the surface domes, my ***," he mutters to himself.  "Arrogant bastards".

He orders a whiskey, neat, and chews the end off a cigar he pulls out of his breast pocket.  Lighting it, he exhales heavily - tension visibly draining from his broad sholders.  He leans over and undoes the knot on his bag, pulling out a hand computer which had been neatly stowed on top.  He rubs his forhead for a moment and takes a sip of his drink before keying the power and becoming absorbed in whatever it is he's reading.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

"Aye," says the Vargr barkeep, discreetly motioning to a pair of Luriani sitting a ways down the bar. "But I'll thank ye not to be saying so, quite so loudly." As he pours your drink, though, he says quietly, "All the same, friend, this one's on the house." With that, he moves off to greet an incoming Vargr patron - apparently a regular.

After a bit of small talk, the customer takes a seat by the hearth (a quaint sight, that, in this Metropolis). Despite the warm, dry air in the room, he tosses another synthetic log on the fire, and sits back to wait for his drink.


----------



## doghead (Oct 8, 2003)

Saanath takes a deep breath. 

_Humm. It smells a little different, but otherwise its pretty much just like any other spaceport._

Saanath checks his piece of paper again.

_Nope, still no meeting before take of. You would have thought that they would. Some form of PR bash for the cameras. A good sign I suppose. God, I hope that there are no "events" scheduled for the trip. Perhaps I should have requested one of the LPs. Can't do much to a person when they are in Supended._

Pocketing the paper, he takes another look around, then checks his watch.

_A couple of hours to kill. The bar or lounge? A swim? Ah ... OK, the lounge. It should be quieter. I should really get something to eat as well._

Inside the lounge, Saanath finds himself a quiet table a little out of the way and orders a beer. He considers pulling out his computer to send an letter to his parents, but eventually decides against it. Instead, he pulls out his phone, turns it off, then settles back in his chair to enjoy his beer.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Inside the lounge, Saanath finds himself a quiet table a little out of the way and orders a beer. He considers pulling out his computer to send an letter to his parents, but eventually decides against it. Instead, he pulls out his phone, turns it off, then settles back in his chair to enjoy his beer.



Saanath takes in the room, and can't help but think that whoever opened this place was trying just a bit too hard. The waitstaff have a pretentious "You aren't chic enough to come here" expression ready for everyone who walks through the door, and the decor is a bit severe for the kind of place you'd think most people would want before or after a long trip. The other patrons (many races are represented here) don't seem to mind, though, and they seem to be spending as much time watching each other and tittering as they do enjoying their food and drink or listening to the (excellent) Luriani singer and her human pianist.

OOC: With a SOC of 10, Depending on Saanath's appearance and dress, he is seated anywhere from a dark, deep corner to a more pleasant, but still out of the way table near the restrooms.


----------



## doghead (Oct 8, 2003)

Saanath give the waitress a wry smile as she shows him his table. He has been to bars like this before. The only thing special about the people in them, in his experience, is how easily they are parted from their money in a game. Anyway, out of the way suits him. He's off world in a few hours.

He's somewhat curious about Makhidkarum, but decides that it isn't worth the effort and money needed to find out more.

When the waitress returns with his beer, he asks about the possibility of food.


----------



## Watus (Oct 8, 2003)

Quinn pauses the vid he's watching on his hand comp and orders another drink.  The woman on the screen, frozen with her mouth open in the middle of dicing an onion, was beginning to annoy him.  A bit too chipper for his tastes.

He pulls the audio bud out of his ear and glances back over his shoulder at the Vargr by the hearth, wondering how many more of those logs he's likely to throw on the fire.   As if it wasn't hot enough in here already.

He turns back to the bartender, "your friend likes it warm, huh?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> When the waitress returns with his beer, he asks about the possibility of food.



The waitress, a pretty (if overly made-up) Luriani, hands you the offworlders' menu while sneeking a look over another of her tables that looks like it might generate a larger tip.

She waits politely for a moment as you scan the list of offerings, which range from pricey, but attractive, appetizers to seafood and pasta dishes to *very* expensive imported meat.  There is also an impressive list of wine and spirits, even if it's a bit heavy on the local fermented kelp beverages.

"What do you wish this afternoon?" she asks. As you turn to answer you notice one reason for all the make-up, as it's obviously covering a good size bruise on her right cheek.

OOC Spot Check=19 vs. DC 15


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> He turns back to the bartender, "your friend likes it warm, huh?"



"Not sure what ye mean, friend," he says as he takes a quick sip of cold water, and moves down the bar towards one of the Luriani who is waving for his attention.  

"Look, McAllister - can you give the fire a rest today? it's 24 degrees outside!" the older of the two says. 

"Oh, I am sorry, laddie, but without the fire, there's a terrible draft in this place, no matter what the temperature out there - it gets cold and wet in here in no time.  I'm truly sorry if you find it too warm," responds the barman.

Just then another Vargr, whom you hadn't noticed at first speaks up: "Hey Hergvaer! It's getting chilly over here! Give that fire a poke before we catch cold!"  He chuckles softly to himself as he turns back to his drink.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 8, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye wanders around the city aimlessly. Nothing here interested her at first glance, and it is definitely too early to head for the port. She stifles a yawn and decides to buy a paper. Ignoring the first page entirely, she flips through to see if there is any new medical news. Absently, she wanders into Red Tide, still scanning the paper.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Absently, she wanders into Red Tide, still scanning the paper.



The Courier Dispatch, like other Luriani-run papers you've seen focuses mostly on Culture - whether it be art, sport, food, or entertainment. The small science section is near the back, and is mainly focused on an analysis of the effects of the recreational drug fuzion on members of various races here on Daramm. Apparently, it boosts the strength and overall physical performance of Luriani rather dramatically, while serving only to heighten testosterone-driven emotional responses (notably anger and bravery) among other humans. With Vargr, it appears to act as a depressant when injected, but has little effect if inhaled. The author seems most concerned that since it degrades so rapidly in the body, detecting it in either of the Malinu brothers if they in fact used the drug during competion. She pays only passing attention to the growing problem of fuzion addiction in the city.

As Ktarlewaweikye reads, she suddenly hears someone right in front of her clear his throat politely. She looks up to see a young human host dressed in what must be considered a stylish manner. "Table for one, madam?" He escorts her to a table off to the side, away from any decent light source and motions for a waiter to attend her while presenting her with an offworlders' menu. When there is apparently no response from whomever he is calling, an angry expression washes quickly over his face, and he moves off. He returns momentarily with a male Aslan waiter, who asks through clenched teeth, "May I...may I take your order. Madam."


----------



## Watus (Oct 8, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Hey Hergvaer! It's getting chilly over here! Give that fire a poke before we catch cold!"  He chuckles softly to himself as he turns back to his drink.




Comprehension dawning, Quinn turns back to his drink, grinning.

"Come to think of it," he says in Vargr, "it is a little chilly in here."


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The waitress, a pretty (if overly made-up) Luriani, hands you the offworlders' menu while sneeking a look over another of her tables that looks like it might generate a larger tip.
> 
> She waits politely for a moment as you scan the list of offerings, which range from pricey, but attractive, appetizers to seafood and pasta dishes to *very* expensive imported meat.  There is also an impressive list of wine and spirits, even if it's a bit heavy on the local fermented kelp beverages.
> 
> "What do you wish this afternoon?" she asks. As you turn to answer you notice one reason for all the make-up, as it's obviously covering a good size bruise on her right cheek.




Saanath considers the bruise, what it could be and whether she would appreciate any mention of it. Probably not. And what could he do? Go dashing off and rescue the princess before riding off on his white spaceship. A good tip would probably be more welcome. He could do that.

"A pasta appetizer and some fish. Nothing too heavy please, I'm flying out soon. I'm not familiar with most of these varieties, so I'd appreciate your recommendation."

Saanath notices the arrival of the Aslan. Like himself, she doesn't seem to have most favoured customer status. On the spur of the moment, he jumps up and steps over to the similarly dimly lit table where she has been seated.

"Hello. I've eaten alone enough times to last me a while. If you would like to join me, I would be most pleased. My name is Saanath."

The last part is in Aslan. Its been a while since he has spoken it, and feels a little to rusty to do the whole thing in the Aslan.

OOC: I haven't chosen all of my languages. So its decided, one of them will be Aslan. Whats the correct name for the language?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 9, 2003)

[ As far as I can tell, the language is Trokh, and there apparently are two versions of it, female and male. I don't know how compatible they are with each other, but I assume that most Aslan know both, even if they don't use both. BTW, I'm not in the same place as you. :-\ But I have a feeling that will change quickly. ]

Ktarlewaweikye looks up at the waiter and then at the host. "I'm sorry," she murmurs politely. "I think I'm in the wrong place." She is burning with curiosity as to what this Aslan did wrong, and wonders if he is from a family she might recognize. She waits pointedly for the host to leave, and when he does, she looks at the waiter questioningly.

[ OOC: Uh, whatever I would roll to see if I recognize this guy, or a certain fur patterning or something, or if he is of lower status than I. ]


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> <snip>BTW, I'm not in the same place as you.<snip>




OOC: As far as I am aware, I am in the Red Tide lounge. Don't be confused by the drink - Saanath would ask for one at the Duke's table.

-> OOC thread.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 9, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> She waits pointedly for the host to leave, and when he does, she looks at the waiter questioningly.



Ktarlewaweikye is pretty sure she doesn't know him or of him, but at the same time, his accent and the way he carries himself mark him as being of higher status than she. 

After meeting her gaze for a moment, the waiter face darkens somewhat, and he averts his eyes. "Do you wish to order, Madam, did you only wish to come and witness my shame?"

At few seconds pass - extremely slowly - and then a human male steps up to the table, and says to you (first in Galangic, but then in male Trokh), 







> "Hello. I've eaten alone enough times to last me a while. If you would like to join me, I would be most pleased. My name is Saanath."



(OOC WIS check = 15. Enough to determine your relative SOC scores.)


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2003)

OOC: the last part (underlined) is in Trokh. Sorry if that wasn't clear. Failed my Sence of Timing check too. 

Should do an Awareness(?) check before I continue to see if he notices the tension. Sorry about all the OOC.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 9, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OOC: the last part (underlined) is in Trokh. Sorry if that wasn't clear. Failed my Sence of Timing check too.
> 
> Should do an Awareness(?) check before I continue to see if he notices the tension. Sorry about all the OOC.



OOC: np   There's certainly a bit of a brick wall between the customer and her waiter, but it's source is a little less clear to a non-Aslan.  I'll give you a   
Liason (T20 equivalent of Diplomacy) check at -2 to understand the basics of what's going on:  Roll = 3 + 8  = 11 vs DC 15. You note that she and the waiter may not be getting on too well, but aren't sure why.  Maybe the general unfriendliness of the staff in here towards the average citizen?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 9, 2003)

[ OOC: Oops, sorry, I thought you two were in one, and I was in the other.  ]

Ktarlewaweikye looks from the human to the Aslan and back again. She nods to the Aslan slowly, then turns to the human. "Do you have a table here?" she asks Sanaath in slightly accented Luriani.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 9, 2003)

Tomas emerged from the TAS hostel his passage for the trip out on the Keruuchan tucked safely into his bag. He was dressed functionally in a Belters travelling outfit his hobnailed boots clean but nonetheless scuffed like they had never been during his Navy days.

Swallowing the last of the squid burger he had been eating he rubbed his fingers on his jacket, pushed his fingers through his curly mop of hair he looked up and down the street. 
'_still a few hours_' he thought to himself '_and noone to talk to - oh well_' he shrugged and idly started walking down the street noticing as an Aslan entered the lounge, but for his own part choosing to head instead to the Bar 

'_McAllister's Hearth huh - wonder what the Whiskeys like, as long as its not that bloody fermented kelp!_'


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 9, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> '_McAllister's Hearth huh - wonder what the Whiskeys like, as long as its not that bloody fermented kelp!_'



Thomas steps up thte bar just as the guy next him is saying (in Vargr), "Come to think of it,it is a little chilly in here." Thomas's first thought is that he must be insane - with that fire going, it's a good eight or nine degrees hotter inside here than outside. Then he sees the quick grin shared between him and the Vargr bartender. "What'll it be lads," addressing both you and a human (Vilani, by the look) who came in right after you.

The Vilani bid you to order first, and then orders whiskey "or whatever you've got to prevent Jump sickness."

Looking around, the bar is relatively empty - not unusual in the middle of the afternoon, you guess, but the clientele includes the rather rough looking human next to you, a Vargr by the fire, two Luriani at a table as far from the fire as possible, and a Vargr off in the other corner.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 9, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [ OOC: Oops, sorry, I thought you two were in one, and I was in the other.  ]
> 
> Ktarlewaweikye looks from the human to the Aslan and back again. She nods to the Aslan slowly, then turns to the human. "Do you have a table here?" she asks Sanaath in slightly accented Luriani.



Sensing you about to leave, the waiter bows stiffly and moves quickly from the table before you can talk with him further.  Seeing this, the Host hurries over and says, almost sincerely, "I am truly sorry, madam.  I am afraid our employee is having trouble adjusting to his new role. It was an experiment we should not have attempted.  For his rudeness, I apologize and offer you and your friend a complimentary _hors d'oeuvre._"


----------



## Watus (Oct 9, 2003)

Looking the new arrival over, Quinn's eyes pause momentarily on the hardcore boots.  He takes a pull off of his cigar, courteously blowing his smoke the other way.  As he turns back, he grabs a couple of napkins off the bar and points a thick finger at Thomas's chest, his expression deadly serious.

Proferring the napkins, he says "You, uhhh.... you got a piece of squid on your jacket there, kid."


----------



## doghead (Oct 10, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Sensing you about to leave, the waiter bows stiffly and moves quickly from the table before you can talk with him further.  Seeing this, the Host hurries over and says, almost sincerely, "I am truly sorry, madam.  I am afraid our employee is having trouble adjusting to his new role. It was an experiment we should not have attempted.  For his rudeness, I apologize and offer you and your friend a complimentary _hors d'oeuvre._"




Feeling a bit like a bit like a third thumb, Saanath wonders if he should say anything. The Aslans he knew as a kid were always rather status conscious, and working in a bar probably didn't cut it, except as a bouncer maybe.

He waits till the host withdraws, the then turns to the Aslan once more.

"The good thing about an invitation is that it can always be declined," he adds with a grin. "My table is just over there. Feel free to come over at any time. My apologies if I interrupted you."

With that, he returns to his table.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 10, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye narrows her eyes as the host walks away, and then nods cordially to Sanaath. When he leaves, she makes note of his table and goes over to the host. She stares hard at the host for a long moment. "The human and I are not friends. If you wish to give him a free _hors d'oeuvre_, that is your decision." She pauses and then bares her teeth faintly, seemingly subconsciously. "What experiment was it that you referred to?" She tries to feign an attitude of indifference, eyes roving between the host, Sanaath, and the Aslan.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 10, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "What experiment was it that you referred to?" She tries to feign an attitude of indifference, eyes roving between the host, Sanaath, and the Aslan.



The host maintains the plastic smile, but it seems just a tad less sincere after Ktarlewaweikye's "non-verbal communication". He says, "This is not something I would dream of burdening a guest with, madam. Suffice to say, that in these difficult times, our SR manager may have been motivated, in this case, more by sympathy, than by the needs of Red Tide."  

A Luriani woman with proud, but open countenance appears quietly at the table, followed closely by a percy bearing a plate of kibbeh (a known favorite among Aslan in the Imperium, and relatively expensive on this waterworld) at Ktarlewaweikye's table. "Ah," continues the host, "here is Shalir.  She will be taking care of you for the remainder of your visit."  The percy robot places the kibbeh on the table to Ktarlewaweikye's left, and Shalir pulls out her datapad, seemingly ready to take your order.  The host looks quickly from Shalir to Ktarlewaweikye, with that same mostly sincere smile, as if to say "Okay.  Can I get out of here now?" 


OOC:  SR=Sentient Resources - the hiring department of most companies.  A percy is a personal service robot, often used as a busboy in restaurants.  Kibbeh


----------



## doghead (Oct 11, 2003)

Saanath watches the tableau unfolding before him from his table. While it has a lousy view of the windows, it has a great view of the players.

_Curious. I wonder what that was about. Whatever. This doesn't seem to be the happiest place in space.

Uh oh. Shes off to maul the host if I'm not mistaken. Yep. I wouldn't be in his shoes right now. 

"We are the goon squad and we're comming to town. Beep! Beep!"

God. How much more time do I have to kill?_


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 11, 2003)

"What if I _wish_ to hear about it? Don't you humans"--Ktarlewaweikye practically sneers the word--"have some notion of 'the customer is always right'?" She glances at the robot and then at Shalir. "I don't want that, and I don't want your service. Take it to him." She jerks her head in Sanaath's direction before returns her gaze to the host.


----------



## doghead (Oct 11, 2003)

Saanath frowns as he notices the Aslan's gaze flick over him again.

_Why do I feel like I am going to more than a little small talk over a beer? If I had my gun I could just shoot both of them now and be done with it._

Saanath tries to surpress the grin that follows the image that follows this thought.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 11, 2003)

Hearing Ktarlewaweikye's order, the percy dutifully begins to bring the platter to Saanath's table - in this case the kibbeh is raw, after Aslan preference.

As his own waitress appears at the table with his pasta, and, noting the kibbeh, asks "Oh - would you like this grilled?" Saanath watches the waitress at the Alsan's table turn gracefully, arch her eybrows at the host, and smile wickedly. She whispers something to the host, and leaves the table, going to join an idle waiter by the kitchen door. Both chat, and watch the Aslan and host, grinning.

From his table, he can easily hear the Aslan's words, but not the host's, at least not easily.

Speaking to Ktarlewaweikye, the host says, "Madam, I assure you, I meant no offense. At Red Tide it is our goal to provide each and every one of our guests with an enjoyable an memorable experience. In that, we have obviously failed, and for that, I apologize. Perhaps I can offer Madam a voucher for a complimentary meal at one of the other fine establishments in the highport?"

There is a large crash, as if a large number of plates have fallen over, in the kitchen, out of view.


----------



## doghead (Oct 11, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Hearing Ktarlewaweikye's order, the percy dutifully begins to bring the platter to Saanath's table - in this case the kibbeh is raw, after Aslan preference.
> 
> As his own waitress appears at the table with his pasta, and, noting the kibbeh, asks "Oh - would you like this grilled?"




"That's OK. I'll have it as is. Thanks anyway. 

"Great place this," he adds with a grin. 



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> There is a large crash, as if a large number of plates have fallen over, in the kitchen, out of view.




"Whoops."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 11, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye suppresses the urge to throttle the man and/or lay waste to the place. "I wish to leave this place. Anything you wanted to do or give as recompense for this situation," she snarls, "can go to the human." She jerks her head in Sanaath's direction again and stalks out the door.

When she crosses the threshold, her temper begins cooling immediately, and she checks her schedule. _I suppose it wouldn't hurt to head over now,_ she thinks to herself. She glances around quickly and then starts in the direction of the starport.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> "That's OK. I'll have it as is. Thanks anyway.
> 
> "Great place this," he adds with a grin.



The waitress nods politely, then places Saanath's food on the table and withdraws, and starts talking with another waitress.  

The plates crash, and everyone looks towards the kitchen. 



> Whoops!



 Saanath's waitress says to the other:   "I think they're firing Treth.  Too bad.  He wasa nice guy.  My Ex came by after work a couple days ago and sorta roughed me up. Treth came out and tore half his face off.  Wouldn't wanna be the boss right now."  

A bellowing Aslan voice coming from the kitchen causes a few patrons to decide that it's time to go.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

The commotion behind her causes Ktarlewaweikye to turn and look at the Red Tide for a long moment, but then she shrugs off her anger and starts to walk slowly, resolutely, toward the starport.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Looking the new arrival over, Quinn's eyes pause momentarily on the hardcore boots. He takes a pull off of his cigar, courteously blowing his smoke the other way. As he turns back, he grabs a couple of napkins off the bar and points a thick finger at Thomas's chest, his expression deadly serious.
> 
> Proferring the napkins, he says "You, uhhh.... you got a piece of squid on your jacket there, kid."



Before the newcommer can respond, Quinn sees the two Luriani look at each other, nod, and rise to leave.  The Vargr stare and watch them  until the door slides shut, and burst out laughing.  McAllister, standing by Thomas asks the time.  On hearing the response, he reaches into his pocket for something and throws it in Hergvaer's direction. "Yer pot t'day - four more minutes and it woulda been Jal's, though - I think you owe these fine gentlemen a drink!" 

"Humpf," Hergvaer answers with mock indignance, "They were sweating for over an hour.  Mine all the way." H reaches over to the hearth, behind some of the fireplace tools, and a plexisteel sheild drops down over front of the fireplace.  The fire is still visible, but the heat is instantly, cut off and the HVAC system springs to life.  Everyone is much more comfortable.  

  Then McAllister addresses the three humans in the bar: "Now, not a werrd o'this t'anybody, lads, or yer cut off. Ya ken?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> The commotion behind her causes Ktarlewaweikye to turn and look at the Red Tide for a long moment, but then she shrugs off her anger and starts to walk slowly, resolutely, toward the starport.



Passing a tavern on the way towards the starport, Ktarlewaweikye is on an intersecting path with a pair of Luriani coming out of the bar in a hurry and lost in talk. "Thank the stars we're out, but you think it's okay we left our post?" one is saying. The other: "Don't worry, they can't plan anything with the humans there.  We can send someone else in a couple hours, or after -" 

At this point they almost collide with Ktarlewaweikye, and one mumbles an apology.  They move around you and past, soon to disappear into the crowd.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye raises an eyebrow at what surely is something she was not meant to hear. _Let these ridiculous humans have their fun,_ she thinks to herself. She starts walking again but stops short a meter or two later. She considers the time and then goes back to where the two almost ran into her. She glances up at the sign--McAllister's--and walks in almost hesitantly, unsure of what she'll find.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye enters the bar and nots the climate control is working ful blasts, but the temperature is still warm compared to the outside.  There are a few humans in here, at the bar itself, while a couple of Vargr seem to be relaxing in opposite corners, one by the fire, the other off almost in the dark.  That one is on a datalink, looking somewhat intent.  The Vargr bartender is smiling as Ktarlewaweikye comes in, and when he notices her, the smile seems to broaden.  "Ah - Come in, come in. 'Tis not often we get one of yer kind here at the Hearth. What'll it be for ye?"


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

She dips her head to the bartender, a bit unsure of herself, and slides onto a bar stool. "I am looking for information." She pauses slightly. "I have information to trade for it."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> She dips her head to the bartender, a bit unsure of herself, and slides onto a bar stool. "I am looking for information." She pauses slightly. "I have information to trade for it."



"Well now, lass, yer information or mine might have the werth of a full cask of Qarrzian Ale. Then again, it might have all the werth of an empty one...Ask yer question, and let's see which is which."

All the eyes in the bar are on Ktarlewaweikye.*


ooc: *unless otherwise stated, of course.


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> Saanath's waitress says to the other:   "I think they're firing Treth.  Too bad.  He wasa nice guy.  My Ex came by after work a couple days ago and sorta roughed me up. Treth came out and tore half his face off.  Wouldn't wanna be the boss right now."
> 
> A bellowing Aslan voice coming from the kitchen causes a few patrons to decide that it's time to go.




Saanath catches the waitresses eye. When she arrives he says, "I'm sorry I couldn't help overhearing. I'm glad chivalry isn't dead yet.

"There is far too much food here for me to eat. I wonder if you could bag the _kibbeth_. I can't take it with me, but perhaps there is someone here who would appriciate it. Or, ... if Treth is no longer busy, perhaps he would like to join me? I do so hate eating alone."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath catches the waitresses eye. When she arrives he says, "I'm sorry I couldn't help overhearing. I'm glad chivalry isn't dead yet.
> 
> "There is far too much food here for me to eat. I wonder if you could bag the _kibbeth_. I can't take it with me, but perhaps there is someone here who would appriciate it. Or, ... if Treth is no longer busy, perhaps he would like to join me? I do so hate eating alone."



"Um...I'm not sure...Treth...might not be very good company right now. He was getting pretty hot when I was in the kitchen a couple minutes ago. I just hope he doesn't do something to get himself arr- Oh !" 

A Vargr in an expensive suit crashes through the swinging kitchen doors, and lands face first in a plate of raw shellfish. When he looks up a moment later, his face is covered in clams, wasabi, and soy sauce.

Treth storms out of the kitchen with a mixture of fury and perhaps a tinge of fear on his face. 

The host is on the wall phone "...And GET HERE NOW!" Saanath hears him shout into it.


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2003)

Saanath leaps to his feet and in a few strides is over at the kitchen door and standing just in front of Treth, just out of reach, but between the angry Aslan and the seafood suit. As he moves he desperately tries to recall how he used to calm down the lions when they got riled up (which was often enough).

OOC: Trokh is underlined.

"There is no honour in this fight. It's not worth it."

Turning to the host on the phone he says, "How much to make it all go way? You *want* it to all go away. There's no good that will come of this for the lounge. You don't want this type of publicity. People will stay away, especially in this climate."

As he talks he keeps watch on Treth from the corner of his eye.

OOC: I've assumed the "honour" thing - let me know if Saanath would know better. Bluff (Liason?) check I suppose with the host, and Treth even?


----------



## Watus (Oct 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Then McAllister addresses the three humans in the bar: "Now, not a werrd o'this t'anybody, lads, or yer cut off. Ya ken?"




"Aye, Cap'n," Quinn jokes, with a mock salute for good measure.

OOC: Would a Sense Motive/+7 give me a better idea of what the heck they're up to?


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2003)

Saanath reaches down to one side and gives the Varge a hand up.

"It was just an innocent misunderstanding," he continues to the host. "Somebody stumbled in the kitchen. Treth tried to catch them. Plates went flying. Somebody was knocked over. Just a misunderstanding. Its been a rough day. A bit stressful."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath reaches down to one side and gives the Varge a hand up.
> 
> "It was just an innocent misunderstanding," he continues to the host. "Somebody stumbled in the kitchen. Treth tried to catch them. Plates went flying. Somebody was knocked over. Just a misunderstanding. Its been a rough day. A bit stressful."



[OOC: Liason=23]

The host looks to his boss, the vargr, says in a hiss :"They're already on their way, but he's right - we don't want this this month.

The Vargr hisses back: "We'll handle it." He turns to Treth and Saanath:"You two - out. Now."

Treth, looks to Saanath, says in a low voice, "You talk like a female, human. It is well - I've needed a female's council for days."

OOC: Again, Trokh is underlined.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> "Aye, Cap'n," Quinn jokes, with a mock salute for good measure.
> 
> OOC: Would a Sense Motive/+7 give me a better idea of what the heck they're up to?



[OOC: Sense Motive: 18]
Quinn has no idea of the specifics, but all three vargr in the room are quite serious about it. Whatever it is, it's not just a bar game.


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [OOC: Liason=23]
> 
> The host looks to his boss, the vargr, says in a hiss :"They're already on their way, but he's right - we don't want this this month.
> 
> ...




Saanath nods to the Vargr. _Know when to say nothing more, Saanath._

To Treth he says, "Get your stuff. Don't say anything to anyone."

Saanath then steps back to the table and grabs his satchel. _Women. Never around when you need them._ When Treth reappears at the kitchen door, he turns and walks out of the lounge.

Outside he pauses momentarily to check that Treth is with him. Then heads off down the street at a brisk pace. He turns at the first corner and he heads inside the Department store that he saw earlier, aiming to cut through the building to the opposit side.

OOC: If Treth is wearing a distinctive uniform (white shirt and apron) Saanath suggests that he lose it if he hasn't already.

Once inside the department store, he slows down a little. _It should be safe enough to talk in here, so long as we keep it innocuious._

"So, you got any plans?"


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2003)

OOC: Alt: We left shortly after Ktarlewaweikye, who didn't go directly into MacAlisters. If Saanath gets out in time to see her enter the bar, he would probably head in that direction given Treth comment. Possibly after a detour through the Department (for continuity).


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Then McAllister addresses the three humans in the bar: "Now, not a werrd o'this t'anybody, lads, or yer cut off. Ya ken?"




Even as Tomas feels the downy softness of the proffered tissues between his fingers and glances down at the squid stains the two Luriani leave and McAllister gives his warning.

Glancing up first at the human before him and then back at Vargr he grins 
"We ken" he answers plainly making a quick scan of the bar and making sure he can see at least three potential exits should the need arise "I'm just here for a drink"

(_ooc sorry for the delay was called away on business for the weekend_)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

[OOC - Saanath Spot check= 12+3=15]

As the two of them walk, Saanath catches a glimpse of the female aslan from the lounge heading back this way from the direction of the starport. She heads into the bar he'd seen earlier, McAllister's.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "So, you got any plans?"



"This place makes me ill," he starts, mostly to himself.  His tone is at first flat, and matter-of-fact, but anger builds as he speaks.  "On Bleue Mer, I held LAND - I held a great expanse of land on Bleue Mer.  But it was taken, and here... on this damned ball of water, there's none to be had by anyone, Here, even the metal cities move under your feet.   Here, I am nothing." 

At this point, there's a fierce quality coming back into his voice, and the rack of clothing next to you both seems in danger of being tossed across the showroom.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Glancing up first at the human before him and then back at Vargr he grins
> "We ken" he answers plainly making a quick scan of the bar and making sure he can see at least three potential exits should the need arise "I'm just here for a drink"



Thomas is dismayed to note only the one main entrance, plus a dor to the back room.  No windows - odd. Still, he gets a friendly nod from the barkeep. "Good lad. That we can handle," he says as he sets you up.  Then the Aslan comes in.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 12, 2003)

Ruzz'koff walked around the downport, a fairly distinguised looking Vargr, at least to human, or sort of human, eyes. That whole grey haired = venerable equation was one he had been willing to exploit more than once, he might be weak, but he sure as anything wasn't frail. He toyed with going to Red Tide again, but it was the sort of place where he'd find himself given the best seat, the best service and the most obsequious attention. And for what? A title. Not what he'd done, but what his ancestors had done.
     Humans are so odd that way.
     True, he was a noble and he carried his foil in the manner of one born to it, which he was. But for humans, and Luriani are still close enough to count, that was enough. For his people, it wasn't, you had to have ability to back up your privilige or you were as nothing.

     No Red Tide reminded him too much. To go there again would be to admit to himself that he had failed to build his own legend and was content to live off of the charisma of others. The choice was now to either throw rocks at the seagulls, hang around in the hotel lobby or go to that MacAllister's place. That was not much of a choice, and his face just slightly broke into a smile at the sight of some of his ilk inside.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> The choice was now to either throw rocks at the seagulls, hang around in the hotel lobby or go to that MacAllister's place. That was not much of a choice, and his face just slightly broke into a smile at the sight of some of his ilk inside.



Ruzz'koff sees that he may have walked in on something, as the barman, without looking, greets you with a quick, "Welcome, lad - be with ye in a moment.  The lass here has somethin' t'say."


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2003)

*Saanath and Treth in store*

Saanath stops suddenly, forcing the Aslan to stop and turn around to face him. In a quiet voice Saanath says calmly, "Treth. Please don't make me regret helping you."

Saanath starts walking again.

"If you are going to get it back, you will need a cool head. You don't want to let yourself get distracted by minor irritations. You spoke of needing counsel. I think that is a good idea. Do you know anyone you can talk to?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye leans closer to McAllister, clearly unsure of herself. "Why does that _place_ down the street hire landed males as servants?" Her breath is hot on McAllister's face as she speaks. She glances around quickly and resists the urge to snarl at the others to mind their own business.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Thomas is dismayed to note only the one main entrance, plus a dor to the back room.  No windows - odd. Still, he gets a friendly nod from the barkeep. "Good lad. That we can handle," he says as he sets you up.  Then the Aslan comes in.




Tomas frowns as he notes the lack of escape routes and kicks himself for ignoring that part of his training and the advice from the more experienced Belters like the old Vargr Kujo use to say "_before you walk into a fight boy, make sure there's more than one way out_"

Taking his drink, he glances up at the Aslan but realising that this place may not have been the wisest choice of visits he keeps his attention to himself, takes a sip of the whiskey then turns to the human beside him "good whiskey friend, and good company, thats all a man needs"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath stops suddenly, forcing the Aslan to stop and turn around to face him. In a quiet voice Saanath says calmly, "Treth. Please don't make me regret helping you."



The angry look intensifies and he starts to say "I never asked you for any hel...

Then Saanath starts walking again, and as he speaks, Treth stops himself. Sanaath can almost see the Aslan' veins pulsing, and Treth is clearly making an effort to shut up and listen. 


> "If you are going to get it back, you will need a cool head. You don't want to let yourself get distracted by minor irritations. You spoke of needing counsel. I think that is a good idea. Do you know anyone you can talk to?



The anger looks like it is somewhat under control, now, but what has replaced it is only slightly more encouraging. The big Aslan is blinking somewhat erratically, looks like he is having a bit of trouble standing fully upright. Nevertheless, he is able to speak. "No Land. No Female. No hunt. Only water, water everywhere. It was better when Aofahrkosiyu still lived. " He pauses - he is definitely feeling woozy at this point. "She could calm the waters, so they appeared as land. She made sense of this mad world of water and credits." He's looking intently at Saanath now, one hand to his brow, and his knees slightly wobbly. "Can you calm the waters, human?"

At this point, Saanath realizes Treth isn't the only one staring at him. Customers are beginning to gather around the spectacle. Most look concerned - a few look like their taking amusement from the situation

OOC: It doesn't take a skill check to realize that any laughter out load right now would not go over very well with Treth.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye leans closer to McAllister, clearly unsure of herself. "Why does that _place_ down the street hire landed males as servants?" Her breath is hot on McAllister's face as she speaks. She glances around quickly and resists the urge to snarl at the others to mind their own business.



"Lass, I'm afraid I've only the empty-cask answer this time.  Lads! Any of ye able to help the lady out?"

Nothing for a moment, then the Vargr by the fire speaks up. "Don't know if this helpt you or not, but I passed by Red Tide on my way here one time last week - they had a huge line just before lunch time, and it wasn't their usual pack of dandies either.  I asked what was going on and they say they're there for two jobs that opened up for non-Luriani.  Must have been two hundred people loking for those two jobs - times are bad.  Don't know if there was an Aslan among them or not.  Sorry."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 13, 2003)

Ruzz'koff looks from Aslan to bartender to Vargr and back again and lets out a low sound halfway between a growl and a sigh.
   "Grr. I came here because I was sick of there. I can't get away from it," he walks to the bar and occupies the most convenient looking stool, "Beer, if you please. Do you do any food here at all?"


----------



## doghead (Oct 13, 2003)

*Saanath and Trell in store.*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> At this point, Saanath realizes Treth isn't the only one staring at him. Customers are beginning to gather around the spectacle. Most look concerned - a few look like their taking amusement from the situation




Saanath glances around, meeting the eyes of one or two of the amused onlookers with a clear direct gaze.* _Ghouls_

Then he returns his attention to Treth. "Look at me. Think of the mountains, the trees, the dirt under your feet. It's there. It will always be there, solid under your feet. Now walk with me. I know where the Aslan from the lounge went. We will go there. OK? OK. Good."

OOC: Assumming Treth doesn't come appart completely and is able to follow Saanath. He heads for the nearest exit.

"Tell me about Aofahrkosiyu. Who was she?"

OOC: * Bluff check (+10)?


----------



## doghead (Oct 13, 2003)

_You've barely got here and already you are running with the lions again and have managed to find trouble.

Please let me get to the bar without any further hassels. I promise I will try to be good in the future._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 13, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff looks from Aslan to bartender to Vargr and back again and lets out a low sound halfway between a growl and a sigh.
> "Grr. I came here because I was sick of there. I can't get away from it," he walks to the bar and occupies the most convenient looking stool, "Beer, if you please. Do you do any food here at all?"



"I've all ye need to live on right here behind the bar - but if your looking for something solid, I can probaly scare something up for ye in the back."  He pours Ruzz'koff's beer then, "Krueg, it's ye bar for the moment, and head off through the back door from the room."

At this, the vargr off in the dark corner rises to his feet, and gleefully leaps across the bar almost knocking over the Vilani's drink.  He lands without much grace, but recovers quickly and takes his place in font of the taps.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 13, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath glances around, meeting the eyes of one or two of the amused onlookers with a clear direct gaze.* _Ghouls_



OOC: Bluff=15+10=25.

Faces go flush, and suddenly the scene is not nearly so interesting, apparently.



> Then he returns his attention to Treth. "Look at me. Think of the mountains, the trees, the dirt under your feet. It's there. It will always be there, solid under your feet. Now walk with me. I know where the Aslan from the lounge went. We will go there. OK? OK. Good."



"No - she has seen me act the slave!" But his feet are moving forward nonetheless.



> "Tell me about Aofahrkosiyu. Who was she?"



 "She was my wife. Greatest wife."  He is breathless, and dazed, but manages to sound wistful.  Then, angry, "Only she survived.  She is gone."


_



You've barely got here and already you are running with the lions again and have managed to find trouble.

Please let me get to the bar without any further hassels. I promise I will try to be good in the future.

Click to expand...


No such luck.  The street is crowded now, but Saanath notices [Spot = 16] one of the ghouls he drove off talking to  two uniformed police, and gesturing toward the department store.  A quick scan shows him that their gravbikes  are parked near the Red Tide.

_


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye struggles to contain her disappointment. "Thank you anyway, gentlemen." _I think I need some direction,_ she thinks to herself as she settles heavily into a chair at a secluded table. _All of this humanity is making me lose my edge._


----------



## doghead (Oct 13, 2003)

_The police. We talk to them. I really don't need to be on the run right now. The Aslan is feeling disorientated. Tie it into the lounge story. Damn it! I knew we should have stayed at the Red Tide. God knows what story they told the police. Can I trust the police to give us a fair go? Not a good bet._

OOC: I assume that I am on the street from your post. Is that correct? If yes 。。。

"OK. This way. Come on Treth, walk with me. Stay focused."

_Around the block to the bar. I need to get him off the street. That Aslan is going to help. Its her stupid culture that created this mess. 

If she is still there ...

I am not going to run from the police. That would only convince them that we are guilty of something._

Saanath guides the Aslan down the street heading away from the police and the "good citizen" ...

"Do you like the mountains Treth? There were great mountains near my town, towering peaks covered in snow all year around ...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 13, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OOC: I assume that I am on the street from your post. Is that correct? If yes 。。。



 That's correct.



> "Do you like the mountains Treth? There were great mountains near my town, towering peaks covered in snow all year around ...



"There were....arrg![holds his head]..no mountains near my land. Plains. Rain Forest...I hunted orvuvar." While he's stumbling along, he holds out his left arm to display a bite scar that's healed over long ago.

Saanath and Treth are about two thirds of the ay to the bar when the police re-emerge from the store. The two cops are moving in that direction, but with no great purpose. It seems clear that as of yet, they haven't spotted their quarry or had it pointed out to them.

With a little luck, their quarry makes it inside the tavern before that changes.

"Welcome to the Hearth," says the older Vargr behind the bar, "I am Krueg, your host for - Hey, you don't look so good. [Turns to the back] McAllister!"


----------



## doghead (Oct 13, 2003)

_Thank you god. 

Its not quite the entry I would have planned to make but right now its beautiful enough._

"My companion is a little disorientated. He needs a place to sit and some water. 

"And her." He nods in the direction of the Aslan.


----------



## doghead (Oct 13, 2003)

"Oh. And I need a beer."


----------



## Watus (Oct 13, 2003)

Quinn watches all of this with some measure of interest, alternately nursing his drink and his cigar.  He notes that although the Aslan said she had information to trade, she hasn't provided any in return, but he says nothing.  It isn't his business, anyway.

As the other Aslan and his human companion enter... 

OOC: Sense Motive/+7 again?  Does he sense impending trouble from the look on either of their faces?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 13, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Oh. And I need a beer."



Kreug says, "Right. How about your firend? " 



			
				Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: Sense Motive/+7 again? Does he sense impending trouble from the look on either of their faces?



OOC: Sense Motive = 20+7=27

The human seems as if he's been a bit frantic, but seems to be calming down, although he's looking towards the front door a lot like he's waiting for someone he'd rather not see to burst in.  Odds are these two wre running from someone.

The Aslan is having a break down - or close to it. Nearest thing to this you've seen is some kid freaking out during his first taste of real combat. 

********
McAllister comes out of the back with a few hastily prepared sandwiches, and slides one down the bar to Ruzz'koff. He takes in the scene, "My, it's not yer average afternoon at the Hearth, is it? [looks to Treth] You need a drink, fella?"


----------



## Watus (Oct 13, 2003)

Quinn tucks his hand computer back into his duffel, places his carefully folded pea coat on top, reties the knot, and arranges the strap within easy reach.  The tension level in here seems to be on the rise, and with [?] hours left before the _Keruuchan_'s departure, he doesn't really have time for a barfight.  Let alone the attendant legal difficulties.

He does have a _little_ time though, and hey... who doesn't love a floor show?  He takes another sip of his nearly-empty drink and relights his cigar.

OOC: How much longer do we have before we need to be thinking about catching the shuttle to the highport?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 13, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: How much longer do we have before we need to be thinking about catching the shuttle to the highport?



OOC:  You have some time - HiranuCorp has asked you two arrive in about a hour and a half, departure isn't scheduled for a couple hours after that. Still not enough time for "attendant legal difficulties", though


----------



## doghead (Oct 13, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Kreug says, "Right. How about your firend? "




"I don't really know. A jug of your best water will do to start. With ice, please."

Saanath scans the room for the nearest free chairs. Finding what he is looking for, he guides the Aslan toward them, quietly continuing the conversation about plains and hunting and rainforests that seems to have kept the Aslan functioning. 



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> McAllister comes out of the back with a few hastily prepared sandwiches, and slides one down the bar to Ruzz'koff. He takes in the scene, "My, it's not yer average afternoon at the Hearth, is it? [looks to Treth] You need a drink, fella?"




Saanath looks up momentarily from his conversation, then to Treth, but says nothing. He wonders if he should mention the possibility of a little visit from the police, but figures if they want to know the story, they can ask. Suddenly he feels very tired. The adrenalin is slipping from his system.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye watches with almost detached interest as the two enter. _He doesn't look so good,_ she thinks to herself, then realizes what that might mean. She grabs her [field] medical kit and goes over to the table in a more dignified but just as fast pace than a dead run. "What is wrong with him?" she asks Sanaath in Luriani. She doesn't wait for his answer, nor does she look at him, as she concentrates on the med kit and the Aslan.


----------



## doghead (Oct 13, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye watches with almost detached interest as the two enter. _He doesn't look so good,_ she thinks to herself, then realizes what that might mean. She grabs her [field] medical kit and goes over to the table in a more dignified but just as fast pace than a dead run. "What is wrong with him?" she asks Sanaath in Luriani. She doesn't wait for his answer, nor does she look at him, as she concentrates on the med kit and the Aslan.




"Bu@@ered if i know," he says to the top of her head.

Saanath sighs, then adds, "He seems disorientated. He's not very steady on his feet and a little incoherant. But he said he needed female counsel. I saw you come in here, and he doesn't seem to have anyone else."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye looks at the human, then. "I see," she says. "Did he say anything else about it?" She turns back to her patient, but glances back at Saanath often.

[Med check +16 or knowledge check +13 to see what's wrong, med check +16 (DC -4 for field med kit) to stabilize if he's in shock, or else needs medical attention.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 13, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye looks at the human, then. "I see," she says. "Did he say anything else about it?" She turns back to her patient, but glances back at Saanath often.
> 
> [Med check +16 or knowledge check +13 to see what's wrong, med check +16 (DC -4 for field med kit) to stabilize if he's in shock, or else needs medical attention.]



ooc: Med Check=11+16=27 - check email


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 14, 2003)

Ignoring the 'show' being provided by the two Aslan and their human, Tomas finishes his drink and takes the time to study the man beside him - big, hard and obviously someone that it woud be better to call friend than enemy.

"You don't look like a Luriani" he said in a low tone "so are you just passing through too?" he asks


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye looks at the human, then. "I see," she says. "Did he say anything else about it?" She turns back to her patient, but glances back at Saanath often.




"I can't speak for him. Its not my place."

Saanath turns to Treth.

"Remember what we talked about Treth? Keep a cool head, stay focused on what you want and avoid distractions. You have to take it from here."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 14, 2003)

[I appreciate the email, Maerdwyn.]

Ktarlewaweikye sighs and looks up at Saanath. She speaks in Galanglic. "It's nostromanic schizo-affective disorder. In short, it's a psychological disorder brought upon by stress and a change in situation. Aslan usually don't get it because we, uh, we're kind of insular, if you hadn't noticed." She has the grace to glance away from the human as she says it. "Anyway, I'm going to sedate him and then we need to find a therapist." She prepares the sedative from the field med kit. "You wouldn't happen to have run into any psychologists while you've been here, have you?" she asks, half jokingly.

[If I need a med check for the sedative, it's +16, DC-4 since I'm using the med kit. I'm not sure what the mod would be for remembering psychologists. I went to school at a ranking uni on this planet . . . my Edu is +5, I have Pseudo-Eidetic Memory (+2 to K/ and Edu checks involving memory) and Connections: Medical (+2 to Gather Information).]


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 14, 2003)

She looks at Saanath for a long moment after he speaks. Then: "Thank you for helping him. I appreciate it, Saanath," she says, carefully pronouncing the name. She turns back to her patient after another quick appraisal.

[Hehee, I can imagine Saanath's response to Tomas's thought.]


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2003)

Saanath looks up and considers Ktarlewaweikye for a moment.

"Thanks."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 14, 2003)

Ruzz'koff greets MacAllister's offered provender with suitible appreciation, "My thanks host" and escapes into semi-awareness and musing on food:

_Okay, so sandwichs aren't really proper traditional Vargr food - on Lair carbohydrate was something you fed to animals - but they are probably the single greatest Solomani contribution to interstellar cuisine, there are just so easy and convenient for when you are on the run. Of course the Vargr digestive tract isn't designed to cope with digesting things other than fat and protein, but that's just evidence that the Ancients never had sandwiches, or they'd have designed us to cope with them._

    He keeps aware of the Aslan and the human with them, just in case anything happens...


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2003)

Saanath stands.

"I'm just going to the bar. Do you want anything?"

...

Saanaths route around the tables brings him to the bar well clear of the spectators.

"If you haven't poured the beer yet, I'll have a vodka on ice instead."

Saanath glances at his watch. _An hour and a bit._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 14, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> "I can't speak for him. Its not my place."
> 
> Saanath turns to Treth.
> 
> "Remember what we talked about Treth?"





Treth breaks in here, roaring forcefully: "I AM TRETHEASOFKHOU AIS LHEAROSH ARDUA! DO NOT SPEAK THAT HUMAN NAME AGAIN!"

(OOC: You can either continue speaking, or stick him with the sedative, no check required for that.  You are competant as a psychiatrist, but it's not your specialty, and you haven't practiced it much: -4 to rolls (only due to lack of experience, not lack of knowledge)


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 14, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye shakes her head at Saanath's question. "Thank you though." At the other Aslan's outburst, she turns to him quickly.

[Response will depend on what I know: I would like to know what his name means, if anything , and if I recognize him now that I've heard his name. Edu: +5, Int: +2]


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [/u]
> 
> Treth breaks in here, roaring forcefully: "I AM TRETHEASOFKHOU AIS LHEAROSH ARDUA! DO NOT SPEAK THAT HUMAN NAME AGAIN!"




A flash of anger crosses Saanath face, then disappears. _You stupid sad f@@ker. I don't think that you have what you will need to get it all back._

"And I am called Saanath. But you can call me what you like. It makes no difference to me. I will still be what I am.

Continuity mod: at this point Saanath will stand and head for the bar as per earlier post.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 14, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Continuity mod: at this point Saanath will stand and head for the bar as per earlier post.



Treth speaks to Ktarlewaweikye in a very quiet, confused voice - "I am sorry.  The human has only helped me - I did not even ask his name -I just get so angry!  I am ashamed."

OOC:  Ktarlewaweikye knows what the name means, but _I_ don't, at least officially.    For purposes of continuing, the second part of his name means his family has ruled a piece of land called Lhearosh for many generations.  She has never heard of it, or his family.  Also, very sorry: somehow, I read Ktarlewaweikye as having called him Treth.  Oops.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 14, 2003)

Just then a very young Vargr saunters into the bar, moves straight to McAllister, and whispers something to the bartender. Then she heads on through the door to the back.

McAllister says: "Right. Hergvaer - Fish!"

Hergvaer springs to the fire place and opens the shield, killing the AC. The Barman continues, "Any of ye who dunna want meet the guys in green [color of local police uniforms] had best be heading into the back room. Now. Not that I think they're heading here on account of you, ya ken? Krueg: we're off for tonight. Too hot."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 14, 2003)

"You don't have to apologize to me, Tretheasofkhou. Now, can you tell me what's wrong?" Ktarlewaweikye asks in response to his sudden lucidity. She waits until he responds and then, after McAllister speaks, asks Tretheasofkhou in a low, meaningful voice, "Would you be more comfortable in the back room?"


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2003)

"They may be looking for the Aslan and me. He created a bit of a stir over at the Red Tide, although nothing happened. He was disorientated, someone got knocked over and some plates were broken.

"But I'm staying right here with my drink. If you run, you gotta be guilty ..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 14, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "You don't have to apologize to me, Tretheasofkhou. Now, can you tell me what's wrong?" Ktarlewaweikye asks in response to his sudden lucidity. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> He's in and out - the sudden burst of anger seems to have vented his frustration, allowing him to focus for a little bit.  He tries to explain his situation, but as he doesn't understand it, himself, he starts getting incoherent and frustrated again.  You get a little bit about land that was taken fom him on Bleue Mer, and his favorite wife dying - but the sequence of events is not clear.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 14, 2003)

As Trelene is leaving the Public Baths, ltd. she checks her watch and notes that she still has over an hour left before departure. She always feels relaxed after a swim. She looks around at what there is to do. She spies the Red Tide lounge and decides to head there.

She sighs. What will retirement bring? A lot of nothing probably. She should have stayed with Makhidkarum. At least she would be keeping her mind active. She just hoped that she had made the right decision.


----------



## Watus (Oct 14, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Ignoring the 'show' being provided by the two Aslan and their human, Tomas finishes his drink and takes the time to study the man beside him - big, hard and obviously someone that it woud be better to call friend than enemy.
> 
> "You don't look like a Luriani" he said in a low tone "so are you just passing through too?" he asks




Quinn snorts.  "No, I'm not Luriani.  And yes, I'm just passing through.  I'm on my way to Dukh."  He checks his watch reflexively and downs the last of his whiskey.  When he catches McAllister's eye, he points to his drink, asking for another.  "Why so curious?"

Having no reason to flee from the police, he stays exactly where he is.  For now...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 14, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Tretheasofkhou in a low, meaningful voice, "Would you be more comfortable in the back room?"



He looks at Ktarlewaweikye questioningly, "The human said we did nothing..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 14, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> As Trelene is leaving the Public Baths, ltd. she checks her watch and notes that she still has over an hour left before departure. She always feels relaxed after a swim. She looks around at what there is to do. She spies the Red Tide lounge and decides to head there.
> 
> She sighs. What will retirement bring? A lot of nothing probably. She should have stayed with Makhidkarum. At least she would be keeping her mind active. She just hoped that she had made the right decision.



Red Tide is as Trelene remembers it.  Not far from the company's port office branch, it was a favorite of some of the younger members of her team, and she would take them here occasionally to build morale.

The host greets her by name (not that he knows her - it's just his job to know who the company execs  - even retired ones - are).  "What may we get for you today, Madam?  I hear you are leaving us today for the Council.  Will you be recuiting for Makhidkarum?"


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 15, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye bares her teeth at Tretheasofkhou in a non-challenging way. "The humans might see a man such as yourself and try to make a problem." She assesses him with a critical eye while talking and puts the tranq back in the med kit, away but within easy reach. "Tell me about Mur Mura and your wife," she says soothingly.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 15, 2003)

Russ'koff looks down at his foil at the Aslans outburst, realizes that it would do him absolutely no good whatsoever if push came to shove and goes back to his meal.

   "Police? I've done nothing and I intend to do nothing. If they want to risk a diplomatic incident by doing something to me, then good luck to them.", he takes another swig of beer, "I doubt if a one noble male to another discussion would do much good anyway, I'm only a Tahiwihteakhtau*." He stumbles over the Aslan word, clear that he is not familiar with the language.

* - Barbarian. One who does not follow Aslan culture. Connotations of "honourless foreign scum"


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 15, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> "Why so curious?"




"I'm on the next ship out" Tomas replies cautiously. He too isn't too worried about the 'Guys in Green', though any delay is going to be a bugger  
"Keruuchan's the ship  if I remember the name right- just wondering if I'd know at least one face during the trip. Nothin special, forget I asked if you like"

He puts his whiskey glass down and stands watching the door to see what will happen whenever the Greenshirts should arrive...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 15, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Red Tide is as Trelene remembers it.  Not far from the company's port office branch, it was a favorite of some of the younger members of her team, and she would take them here occasionally to build morale.
> 
> The host greets her by name (not that he knows her - it's just his job to know who the company execs  - even retired ones - are).  "What may we get for you today, Madam?  I hear you are leaving us today for the Council.  Will you be recuiting for Makhidkarum?"




Trelene nods to the host and smiles slightly.

"Nothing much for me today. Just some chilled water, please."

She glances about the room.

"We will have to see. Makhidkarum..."

She trails off as if spotting something interesting. She looks about for a table.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 15, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene nods to the host and smiles slightly.
> 
> "Nothing much for me today. Just some chilled water, please."
> 
> ...



Trelene is escorted to a table near the stage but off on the side.  As she is waiting for her water, she sees the lounge's manager emerge from the kitchen with a police officer.  She can't quite hear what they're saying, but the vargr's mimed performance of being beated up and tossed onto a table is just classic. He must be pretty upset to allow himself to look this undignified out in front of his customers.

Anyway, the show (the one on stage, that it) continues as the other one plays itself out and the officer leaves Red Tide.  The manager (Trelene thinks is name is Furfgan. Fyurfgan?  Something like that.) composes himself and comes over to greet her.


----------



## doghead (Oct 15, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "I'm on the next ship out" Tomas replies cautiously. He too isn't too worried about the 'Guys in Green', though any delay is going to be a bugger
> "Keruuchan's the ship  if I remember the name right- just wondering if I'd know at least one face during the trip. Nothin special, forget I asked if you like"
> 
> <snip>




Saanath looks over at Tomas. 

"Keruuchan. If memory serves me correctly, then you will know my face."


----------



## Watus (Oct 15, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "I'm on the next ship out" Tomas replies cautiously. He too isn't too worried about the 'Guys in Green', though any delay is going to be a bugger
> "Keruuchan's the ship  if I remember the name right- just wondering if I'd know at least one face during the trip. Nothin special, forget I asked if you like"




Quinn laughs.  "Sorry.  I guess Daramm's making me paranoid."  He sticks out his mit, "Quinn.  And yeah, I'll be on the Keruuchan."

"You win the lottery, or'd you get here early enough to actually book passage?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 15, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath looks over at Tomas.
> 
> "Keruuchan. If memory serves me correctly, then you will know my face."



The Vilani next to Tomas perks up. "Well then, you'll now mine as well - or at least my cooking. He extends a hand. "Bilem Lenruli, steward of the HiranuCorp merchant liner Keruuchan, at your service.* Yeah, I always make it to stop in here at McAllister's when we're in port - best place in miles to get a drink, even if it is often a bit warm inside[McAllister nods in acknowledgement, while still watching the door]. Did you know there are disctricts in Darmmiya where whiskey is banned altogether? Or only served to Luriani and other humans? Makes for a dull evening, I tell you what. Not like here." [he gestures toward the two Aslans.]


------------------
* While the Vilani is speaking at the bar, Tretheasofkhou begins answering Ktarlewaweikye: "Bleue Mer was paradise. Green land in every direction, and I owned it all. The grasslands, the rain forest: My wives were all happy there, especially Aofahrkosiyu. Until the Black Day, when it was all TAKEN from me! Not in battle, by an honorable foe, but BY A SHEET OF PAPER!"

-----------------------------------------

The door is opening - Ktarlewaweikye (any anyone else who might want to do something before the door is fully open) needs to make an initiative roll.

Dice Rolls: http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/rolldata.asp


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 15, 2003)

[ The die roller isn't working; my mod is +2. ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 15, 2003)

Police Initiative:  5 (http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=IanT20#65971


Ktarlewaweikye's Initiative: 10 (http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Ktarlewaweikye #65970)
Ktarlewaweikye may have up to 1 standard action before the police get through the door, if she wants one.


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The Vilani next to Tomas perks up. "Well then, you'll now mine as well - or at least my cooking. He extends a hand. "Bilem Lenruli, steward of the HiranuCorp merchant liner Keruuchan, at your service.* Yeah, I always make it to stop in here at McAllister's when we're in port - best place in miles to get a drink, even if it is often a bit warm inside[McAllister nods in acknowledgement, while still watching the door]. Did you know there are disctricts in Darmmiya where whiskey is banned altogether? Or only served to Luriani and other humans? Makes for a dull evening, I tell you what. Not like here." [he gestures toward the two Aslans.]




Saanath leans over and shakes his hand.

"The Steward. A good person to know," he says with a grin. "Saanath. I worked the [insert ship name] for a term. The general dogsbody. Glad to know that I haven't lost my ability to find the best watering hole."




> * While the Vilani is speaking at the bar, Tretheasofkhou begins answering Ktarlewaweikye: "Mur Mura was paradise. Green land in every direction, and I owned it all. The grasslands, the rain forest: My wives were all happy there, especially Aofahrkosiyu. Until the Black Day, when it was all TAKEN from me! Not in battle, by an honorable foe, but BY A SHEET OF PAPER!"




_No wonder he is so grumpy. We have to get something sorted soon._

Saanath looks over at the two Aslans then returns his attention to Bilem. "I met him about ten minutes ago over the street and offered to help him get home. Its turning out to be a little more difficult than I thought it would be ..."

The door is opening.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 16, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath leans over and shakes his hand.
> 
> "The Steward. A good person to know," he says with a grin.




"Certainly is" Tomas grins in reply suprised that his simple statement to Quinn should start a flood of introductions. 

He shakes the respective hands of Quinn, Bilem and Saanath in turn then follows with "Tomas Makea, ex-Navy, sometimes a Belter and always ready 

and" he continues looking over at the opening door "it seems often in the wrong place at the right time. 

_So whats the likely go from the police here?_" he asks in Vargr to Macallister "Like I said, just here for a drink before I fly out"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 16, 2003)

Ruzz'koff is content to sit and await developments -_Better introduce myself_.
"The Keruuchan? I have a passage on that vessal also", he stands and gives a slight bow, ""I am known as Ruzz'koff, formerly of the Imperial Navy."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 16, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye glances around the room quickly. "Tretheasofkhou, I think we should go to the other room. It's more private, you can tell me about your troubles there, away from alien ears." She hopes her reasonable and commanding tone draw his wandering attention. (She will head toward the back room if he's at all responsive.)


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2003)

_No. Don't go out back with Treth. If the police saw us come in here, they will find him ... on the other hand, it would allow us to talk without him losing his bottle ... and it wouldn't be strange, he's just resting, needs some quiet.

We don't have time to plan it, just going to have to wing it ..._

OOC: Saanath is just _thinking_.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 16, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye glances around the room quickly. "Tretheasofkhou, I think we should go to the other room. It's more private, you can tell me about your troubles there, away from alien ears." She hopes her reasonable and commanding tone draw his wandering attention. (She will head toward the back room if he's at all responsive.)



ooc:Ktarlewaweikye wins an opposed CHA check 21 to 3, and Treth's initiative is 9.

The big aslan nods and fairly leaps from his chair, "Not for their ears. Back there, I will tell you what they did." The two of them rise and start moving towards the back room.

Meanwhile McAllister responds to Tomas: "It's a matter of who's gettin' the go 'round, if ye take my meaning." He nods to Treth, "Him? Dunna look good."

Just as the two Aslan reach the back door, the first police officer, a male Luriani, enters the bar. "Stop right there, Treth!" he says, clearly and directly - it's an order, not a threat. His partner, a female Luriani, steps in behind him and then moves to the side. Each is armed with both a gun and a stun rod.

Treth turns and is going to react - hard to tell what's coming next. 

(ooc: I'll wait a little bit to see if anyone wants to do anything before Treth, which would require an initiative roll unless it's just talking)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 16, 2003)

After Trelene responds to the manager's attempts at small talk, she enjoys her drink for a little while.  Then two people approach her table one is a female vargr, the other a Luriani male.  Both are young, and professionally dressed. 

"Ma'am," the vargr starts, "we're sorry to interrupt you but, we heard the Maitre'D mention that you were going to the Mercantile Council today.  We'll be on the ship as well, and we were hoping we could ask you a few questions - may we buy you a drink?"

It all comes out in one breath, and thenthe two of them are left just sort of standing there.  They look uncomfortable in their suits - in fact, the luriani looks uncomfortable in his body.  Rookies, both.


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2003)

Saanath turns on his stool to face the room. He catches his breath as Treth turns.

_A cool head Treth. Please. Oh Frick. He's gunna blow, I know it._

Saanath stands. "Its OK Tretheasofkhou. Everything will be OK."

_Now its begun ... _


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 16, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath turns on his stool to face the room. He catches his breath as Treth turns.
> 
> _A cool head Treth. Please. Oh Frick. He's gunna blow, I know it._
> 
> ...



Treth looks at Saanath, as do the police. The man speaks : "You the guy who helped him run? What's your name, sir?" At the same time The woman speaks to Ktarlewaweikye in Luriani: "Step away from the suspect, please, Ma'am."


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Treth looks at Saanath, as do the police.  The man speaks : "You the guy who helped him run? What's your name, sir?"  At the same time The woman speaks to Ktarlewaweikye in Luriani:  "Step away from the suspect, please, Ma'am."




"I'm sorry. I'm a little confused. I'm the guy who helped him walk. He was confused and disorientated. He's suffering from severe culture shock apparently. Anyway, I speak a little Aslan, and offered to help Tretheasofkhou get home. The manager seemed quite relieved. Apparently there had been a bit of an accident, some plates had got broken. I've been stuck in strange cities before, its ... not much fun.

"Oh, I'm sorry. My name is Saanath."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 16, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry. I'm a little confused. I'm the guy who helped him walk. He was confused and disorientated. He's suffering from severe culture shock apparently. Anyway, I speak a little Aslan, and offered to help Tretheasofkhou get home. The manager seemed quite relieved. Apparently there had been a bit of an accident, some plates had got broken. I've been stuck in strange cities before, its ... not much fun.
> 
> "Oh, I'm sorry. My name is Saanath."



The man nods, "Thank you Saanath. I'm Officer Menuri.  This is Officer [slight, almost imperceptible, pause] Irikanu.  Frankly, we  are encounteringvarying decriptions of what happened at Red Tide.  For example - would you mind describing what you saw as the manager...exited the kitchen?

Meanwhile, Officer Irikanu says to Treth, "Mr. Lhearosh Ardua,I need you to step towards me - very slowly - with your arms stretched out to the side."  
Treth looks first to Ktarlewaweikye then Saanath for guidance, then grabs his head  (as he's been doing constantly since leaving Red Tide) in pain.

Quinn notes that the Vargr named Hergvaer suddenly looks like like he's on high alert, and is watching Irikanu with a dark look on his face.

Tomas and Ruzz'koff note a similar a similar level of alertness in McAllister a few seconds later.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 16, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye looks as pained as her leonine features can express. She does not leave Tretheasofkhou's side. "He needs medical attention, ma'am. I will relinquish my care of him if you promise to take him _directly_ to a hospital that is prepared to deal with an Aslan patient," she says respectfully but with steel in her voice.


----------



## Watus (Oct 16, 2003)

Narrowing his eyes, Quinn moves a bit closer to the edge of his stool, lamenting his terrible tactical position.  _Gods_, he thinks, _please don't let this get ugly_.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 16, 2003)

_'So much for just wanting a drink'_ Tomas thinks as the tension in the room visibly rises. He looks up at the crazy Aslan, Saanath, the police and around at all the other 'players' in the room.

His mind racing, he can feel his hands starting to clench into fist but conciously stops the reflex and tries to stay calm. Looking back towards the door he makes sure his pack is secured on his back and mentally traces out a clear path between himself and the exit...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 16, 2003)

Officer Menuri looks away from Saanath and takes in the room: "Okay, everyone, settle down. We're just talking -

Officer Irikanu says quietly into her datalink: "Officers need backup at McAllister's Hearth for suspect apprehension and crowd -"

Menuri: "Irikanu - shut it! We're *fine*." He turns back to the room. "Right, everyone? We're all *fine*. McAllister, you guys know me - I've never given you any trouble."

Hergvaer: "We don't know _her_, though, Menuri. Where's Habireh?"

Menuri: "Called in sick. We just need to talk to Saanath and Treth here, and then we're gone, got it?"

edit: text colors: Luriani, Vargr, Galangic.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 17, 2003)

Apparently satisfied that things aren't going bad right away, Menuri tentatively repeats his question: "Saanath - could you please describe what happened in the Red Tide in your words?"


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye is beginning to feel slightly impatient. She turns to Tretheasofkhou and asks in a low voice, "What do I need to do to help you?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 17, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye is beginning to feel slightly impatient. She turns to Tretheasofkhou and asks in a low voice, "What do I need to do to help you?"



"Can't ...think...Must I go with these humans?"

Officer Irikanu:"I can't take him directly to the hospital, but I guarantee he'll receive medical help at the station, and we'll get him there as soon as all of this is cleared up. " She directs her attention back to Treth, and when she speaks, her voice is quite firm: "Walk forward three steps, Mr. Lhaerosh Ardua. Lie on the floor - face down."


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 17, 2003)

Ruzz'koff's abortive attempt at introductions having been interrupted by the arrival of the police, he is content to sit, watch and listen to this pan out.
_Well, there's something up between the bar flies and the police. Doesn't look connected with the Aslan  though, probably just prior history_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 17, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> After Trelene responds to the manager's attempts at small talk, she enjoys her drink for a little while.  Then two people approach her table one is a female vargr, the other a Luriani male.  Both are young, and professionally dressed.
> 
> "Ma'am," the vargr starts, "we're sorry to interrupt you but, we heard the Maitre'D mention that you were going to the Mercantile Council today.  We'll be on the ship as well, and we were hoping we could ask you a few questions - may we buy you a drink?"
> 
> It all comes out in one breath, and thenthe two of them are left just sort of standing there.  They look uncomfortable in their suits - in fact, the luriani looks uncomfortable in his body.  Rookies, both.




Trelene smiles at the two and motions at the table.

"Please! Sit! I already have a drink, but you are welcome to ask your questions."

OOG: OK. Where is the ship going that we are all supposed to get on in a few hours? What's the deal with the Mercantile Council? Sorry. I'm a bit lost here.


----------



## doghead (Oct 17, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Can't ...think...Must I go with these humans?"
> 
> Officer Irikanu:"I can't take him directly to the hospital, but I guarantee he'll receive medical help at the station, and we'll get him there as soon as all of this is cleared up."  She directs her attention back to Treth, and when she speaks, her voice is quite firm:  "Walk forward three steps, Mr. Lhaerosh Ardua. Lie on the floor - face down."




_Its all getting out of hand. There are too many players. And that makes the police nervous._

Saanath steps forward way from the stool and knees down, placing his hands on his head. To Treth he says in Galangic, "Do as they ask Tretheasofkhou, please. Like me. The officers are just trying to ensure that noby gets hurt. I will stay with you if you want me too."

Saanath maintains eye contact with the Aslan til he does so. If he does, Saanath returns his gaze to Officer Irikanu but says nothing. _Please don't mess this up officer._

OOC: Edited out the blue as its really difficult to read on my screen.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye resists the urges to growl at the woman and to put herself protectively in front of Tretheasofkhou, since both probably would be seen as provocative. "Can't you see, ma'am, that he's in no shape to be questioned? He barely knows his own name! I am requesting--respectfully--that you take him to the hospital, allow him to be treated by Aslan, and then question him. Station guards around his room, for all I care, but he won't get the help he needs at your _station_."


----------



## doghead (Oct 17, 2003)

Saanath glances towards the male officer. "I would have to agree with the doctor. He is suffering from culture shock. If you don't know about his culture, you are as likely to create more problems than you resolve."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 17, 2003)

"You're a doctor, ma'am? " asks Menuri, visibly pleased at the prospect.

[Sirens outside - Treth gives a bit of a start. Back-up is arriving soon.]

"All right," he continues, "we take him to the hospital -
"Menuri!" Irikanu breaks in "We need to follow _procedure _on this."
"Screw it, Irikanu - you see the look in his eyes. This guy needs a bed. [back to Ktarlewaweikye]. All right - we'll take him there. You think you can convince him to put these on? [He motions to his cuffs] Might need you to accompany us there to watch him while we call in a xeno-doc, too."

A look of worry passes very briefly over Irikanu's face. Others in the room seem to be relaxing just a bit.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye nods at the officer. "I will accompany you. Are the restraints necessary?" She gently takes Tretheasofkhou by the arm and urges him toward the door. She carries her medical kit with her. As an afterthought, she steers Tretheasofkhou to her seat, scoops up her duffel, and continues toward the officers and the exit.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 17, 2003)

"Can't transport a suspect un-restrained, sick or not. His protection and ours: He might not be able to control himself , so we need to go with the cuffs. If you'll swear they'll go on securely, I let you put them on him, if you think he'll take it better coming from you," Menuri offers.

Irikanu tosses her cuffs to Ktarlewaweikye just as the other officer finishes speaking. Menuri gives her a quick, slightly perturbed glance, and then says to Ktarlewaweikye, "Okay?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 17, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene smiles at the two and motions at the table.
> 
> "Please! Sit! I already have a drink, but you are welcome to ask your questions."
> 
> OOG: OK. Where is the ship going that we are all supposed to get on in a few hours? What's the deal with the Mercantile Council? Sorry. I'm a bit lost here.



OOC:  This ship is headed to Dukh, the Domain capitol and the seat of  ArchDuke Nells.  The Mercantile Council is a combination summit of the important coporations of the domain, recruitment drive for those corporations, and venue for finding venture capital for those interested in working with those corporations as independant contractors.  More in an email I just sent.

"Thanks!"  They both say at once, and sit down.  The Vargr continues: "We just graduated from Darammiya University.  My name is Vyrkris I did Mechanical Engineering, and Felin here did straight physics - got honors too, right Felin?"

Felin speaks up, "Uh-huh. What we were wondering was whether you work for one of the megacorps? My folks are pretty set on me finding a position at Makhidkarun, but at this point, I'm not sure it's for me." 

"Don't bias her answers, Felin." She turns back to Trelene. "We just want to know what it's like, that's all."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 17, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Thanks!"  They both say at once, and sit down.  The Vargr continues: "We just graduated from Darammiya University.  My name is Vyrkris I did Mechanical Engineering, and Felin here did straight physics - got honors too, right Felin?"
> 
> Felin speaks up, "Uh-huh. What we were wondering was whether you work for one of the megacorps? My folks are pretty set on me finding a position at Makhidkarun, but at this point, I'm not sure it's for me."
> 
> "Don't bias her answers, Felin." She turns back to Trelene. "We just want to know what it's like, that's all."




Trelene smiles at the two.

"Well... I am actually retired from Makhidkarun myself. Working for Makhidkarun has been rewarding. I was able to work on a number of great projects."

She takes another sip from her drink and pauses to watch their reactions.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 18, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene smiles at the two.
> 
> "Well... I am actually retired from Makhidkarun myself. Working for Makhidkarun has been rewarding. I was able to work on a number of great projects."
> 
> She takes another sip from her drink and pauses to watch their reactions.



Vyrkris hits Felin in the shoulder "See?" then, to Trelene, "We saw your picture in _Gateway 500 _last month when they covered your retirement party. Felin didn't think it was you, but I was pretty sure." She's smiling, obviously pleased with herself. 

Felin says, "We're really pleased to meet you, Ms. Scrautigue. So, um...what was it like working there? The article only talked about how much money you made the company - did you, you know, dig in and get your hands greasy? Or was it more of a theoretical design position? I'm pretty sick working in the abstract after my thesis."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye drops her bag to catch the cuffs, caught off guard. "Okay," she replies uncertainly in Luriani. She turns to Tretheasofkhou and speaks in Trokh. "Tretheasofkhou, these humans want you to put these on. They say it's for your safety. I think they're afraid of what would happen if an angered man got loose." She glances over her shoulder at Saanath and then the officers. "I am a doctor, Tretheasofkhou. You need help. I'm going to escort you, with these officers, to a hospital. But first you need to put these on." Her voice takes on a no-nonsense quality as she fumbles, one-handed, with the cuffs.


----------



## doghead (Oct 18, 2003)

Saanath drops his hands and sinks back on hihs heels with a soft sigh. _We might just make it out of this without ... in one piece_. 

If Treth looks to him he adds in Galangic, "Put them on Tretheasofkhou. Its easier. I will put them on too, if you wish."

*If Treth allows K. to put the cuffs on* 

Saanath climbs slowly to his feet again. Suddenly he is too tired to care if he looked like a fool.

"Does proceedure allow me to get my bag Officer Irikanu?" he say with a shrug of the shoulder to indicate his bag on the bar.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 18, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Does proceedure allow me to get my bag Officer Irikanu?" he say with a shrug of the shoulder to indicate his bag on the bar.



As Ktarlewaweikye puts on the handcuffs, Treth gives a startled growl as if he's been slightly pinched, but it passes quickly, and once the cuffs are on, everyone in the room seems to relax. (OOC: still, a couple of you can't shake an uneasy feeling that something here is off. A skill check of some sort may be appropriate.)

Menuri says, "Thank you, Mr. Layrosh Ardwa," stumbling over the Aslan name. "As soon as we get you some help, and get this incident straightened out, we'll have you back home. Saanath, let me get these guys set outside, and I'll come back in to take your statement, okay?"

Irikanu, having answered Saanath's earlier question only with a hint of a scowl, now moves to take Treth by the elbow. "You go out ahead, ma'am, they'll need to take some of your info before you can ride with Mr. Lhaerosh Ardua in the wagon during the transfer," Irikanu says to Ktarlewaweikye. To her datalink, in Luriani:"Suspect in custody, but in need of medical assistance. Civilian now exiting the building is a doctor who will accompany the suspect to the hospital."


----------



## doghead (Oct 18, 2003)

Saanath nods to Officer Menuri.

_I doubt that they would allow me to stay with Treth. I'm not even sure that he wants my help. But if he does ... _

Saanath takes as small card from his pocket and gives it to Ktarlewaweikye as she passes. Trying to give it directly to Tretheasofkhou would probably make the police all nervous again.

"Its my phone number and a email box. Can you pass it on to Tretheasofkhou?"

_Why do I have a bad feeling about this, like I am going to wish i had done something different. I want to know what is going on._

OOC: All speaking is in Galangic unless otherwise indicated.

I'm assuming that Saanath has some form of multi-system provider that would allow data link usage on a number of planets. Thats what he would choose if its an option. I was going to ask about this earlier. Let me know if its a problem.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 18, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that Saanath has some form of multi-system provider that would allow data link usage on a number of planets. Thats what he would choose if its an option. I was going to ask about this earlier. Let me know if its a problem.



OOC: The datalink works on any planet with a worldnet set up, which for simplicity's sake is any world TL8+, but it doesn't work between different worlds since there is not faster than light travel, except by jumpspace. Interstellar communication is analogous to the Pony Express - mail, news, etc. can be delivered only as fast at it can be physically carried from system to system by starship. Most starships and some installations within a system (such as a mining operation on a planetoid belt) are set up to connect to the worldnet on the primary world of a sytem, but there is a delay of anywhere from several seconds to several minutes in relaying information, depending on the distance between the transmitter and the receivers on the primary world.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye nods to Saanath and takes his card. "Thank you," she says in Galanglic, obviously speaking of more than just the card. She grabs her dropped belongings and allows herself to be herded outside, but tries to keep an eye on Tretheasofkhou as much as possible.

[OOC: Ktarlewaweikye has no appropriate skills, but if I'm allowed a general roll, I'll take it.  Also, how much time is left until we're supposed to be on the ship, and how far away is the hospital?]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 18, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [OOC: Ktarlewaweikye has no appropriate skills, but if I'm allowed a general roll, I'll take it.  Also, how much time is left until we're supposed to be on the ship, and how far away is the hospital?]



OOC:  I need something a little more specific than a general roll - a number of skills are usable even without training - but I'd need to know what you were trying to do/perceive/understand/hear/cook/etc.    There is a hospital less than than ten minutes away, though you're not sure if it's the one you'd be going to.  You were asked to arrive in about an hour and a half, with the ship scheduled to leave a good three hours after that.


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2003)

At Ktarlewaweikye's thanks, Saanath attemps a "no problem" grin, but suspects it came off as more of a tired smile.

_Get it together Saanath. You're acting like you've lost a family member. Treth, in a round about way, will get the help he needs. An assault charge is hardly likely to stick given the condition he is in. You're done here.

Would you really have chucked in the trip to Dukh to help him?_

Saanath doesn't really know the answer to that. But he does realise this; he is still standing in the middle of the floor of the bar. He returns to his seat at the counter.


 *Re Data Link Service Providers* I took this over to the OOC thread to avoid cluttering up the iC thread.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 19, 2003)

Ru'zzkoff's intuition is buzzing. There's something going on between the female officer, the Vargr and MacAllister, what it is he's not sure.

(Sense Motive on the three of them, he'll keep an eye on the two who stay as the cop leave).


----------



## Watus (Oct 19, 2003)

Quinn's watched all of this with interest, though he's said and done nothing.  Everything on the surface appears to be in order, but still... somewhere, at the edges of his conciousness, something is troubling him.  This just doesn't _seem_ right.

*OOC: Sense Motive/+7


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 20, 2003)

'_I'm just here fer a drink_' Tomas keeps thinking to himself as he turns his back on the scene and concentrates on the bar, his glass and the image in the mirror behind McAllister.

The quicker the police get the Aslan out of here the quicker he can leave and head up to the Spaceport and off this giant ball of spit...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 20, 2003)

Just as Ktarlewaweikye turns from Saanath, and begins to head outside, Hergvaer takes her hand, gently at first, then give a firm squeeze as he speaks to make sure he has her attention. His tone is friendly and relaxed. "Thanks for helping out, Doc. Listen, I'd like you to call me to let me know how all this turns out, okay? Let me give you my info. He sits down, and quickly writes something down on slip of paper, gives it to Ktarlewaweikye, and waits for her to look at it for a second. Then he takes it back, saying "Crap. Sorry, that was my old number - Datalink was stolen last week, and I keep forgetting." He crumples the paper and tosses it into the fire. Then he writes out a new slip of paper and gives it to her, "Thanks again, Doc. Good luck to you, Treth."


----------



## doghead (Oct 20, 2003)

As Saanath swings the stool around to sit down he notices Hergvaer thanking Ktarlewaweikye, then give her his number. Instead of swinging around to face the bar he leans back against it and reaches back to grab his now slightly watery drink.

_Treth seems to have no shortage of friends ... dozy old man, you should have had the number trans ... ? Ah. I wonder what that was all about._

He takes a pull of the vodka, then rubs his temples with the thumb and fingertips of his other hand. He decides he might as well stay as he is till the police come back for him.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 20, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye looks at Hergvaer oddly for a moment, then nods. "Thank you, I will be sure to let you know." She will then--nonchalantly, she hopes--turn and look casually about the room, as if making sure everything was in order before leaving. She hopes no one notices her eyes linger on the two officers longer than they did anywhere else. [Spot +0, particularly looking for weapons on the two, concealed or not; also, I want a Sense Motive on both +0] When she walks out the door, she will pause for a moment on the threshold and do a quick Spot on whomever or whatever is waiting. [Spot +0, again looking particularly for weapons, but also looking for escape routes, size of crowd, etc.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 20, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye looks at Hergvaer oddly for a moment, then nods. "Thank you, I will be sure to let you know." She will then--nonchalantly, she hopes--turn and look casually about the room, as if making sure everything was in order before leaving. She hopes no one notices her eyes linger on the two officers longer than they did anywhere else. [Spot +0, particularly looking for weapons on the two, concealed or not; also, I want a Sense Motive on both +0] When she walks out the door, she will pause for a moment on the threshold and do a quick Spot on whomever or whatever is waiting. [Spot +0, again looking particularly for weapons, but also looking for escape routes, size of crowd, etc.]



OOC: [Bluff=[url="http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Ktarlewaweikye#67370"]15[/url] ; Spot=14; Sense Motive=9; Next Spot=2 (all of this over the course of three rounds.)]

Each of the officers is carrying a stunrod and a laser pistol, worn openly - standard for the local police. Ktarlewaweikye doesn't see anything else on either of them, and it's hard to get a read on what they're thinking besides getting Treth out of the bar and into the waiting wagon.

As Ktarlewaweikye steps outside into the warm, misty air, she sees six other officers - four on foot near gravbikes, two in the waiting transport. None has their weapon drawn, and they all look pretty relaxed. There's a very small group of onlookers, and the streets are busy.

One of the officers near Ktarlewaweikye motions to her, smiling in a friendly manner, and asking he to come over. "Doctor, thanks for helping out in there. Our rookie seemed pretty worried when she called us in. First week jitters I guess. All set now though. Just need your name, a local address, and a way to verify your credentials. And then we're all set." At this point, Ktarlewaweikye is about 5 meters from the door of the bar, and she sees the door open with Treth coming out, followed by the two officers, who are still in bar.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 20, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye nods at the officer without moving closer. "Would it be possible to walk? I think it would be best for the patient." She jerks her thumb in the direction of the doorway. [Sense Motive +0 of this one. I'm sorry, I still can't get the roller to work. I keep getting error messages. Maybe I'm putting the numbers in wrong?]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye nods at the officer without moving closer. "Would it be possible to walk? I think it would be best for the patient." She jerks her thumb in the direction of the doorway. [Sense Motive +0 of this one. I'm sorry, I still can't get the roller to work. I keep getting error messages. Maybe I'm putting the numbers in wrong?]



"Don't think that will work ma'am," he says with a puzzled look, "The entrance to the guarded ward at the hospital is at least 30 meters above street level - security, you understand. Plus, it'd take you forever just to get the building on foot. Why?"


edit: OOC - the dice roller seems to need an entry in every field, even though "note" says it's optional. Maybe that could be it?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 21, 2003)

"I was just thinking the walk would clear his head." [Bluff 7] She slows, and turns as if to look to see if anyone is following from McAllister's. She thinks to herself, frustrated, _If I leave him, will they take him to the hospital anyway? Is it a set up for me, or for him, or for both of us? I wish I had more time to talk to that Vargr!_ 

[Sense Motive 11 the officer, sigh. D'oh! I shoulda Sense Motived the Vargr!

Can I do another Spot check? If so, Spot 2 LOL, maybe I should just give up.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "I was just thinking the walk would clear his head." [Bluff 7]



"Huh? What do you mean?" the officer asks Ktarlewaweikye somewhat suspiciously, "this guy's a suspect - can't have him just walking down the street."


[Seonaid - brief pause here, while people inside the bar have their actions, if any]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Vyrkris hits Felin in the shoulder "See?" then, to Trelene, "We saw your picture in _Gateway 500 _last month when they covered your retirement party. Felin didn't think it was you, but I was pretty sure." She's smiling, obviously pleased with herself.
> 
> Felin says, "We're really pleased to meet you, Ms. Scrautigue. So, um...what was it like working there? The article only talked about how much money you made the company - did you, you know, dig in and get your hands greasy? Or was it more of a theoretical design position? I'm pretty sick working in the abstract after my thesis."



Trelene talks with the two graduates for some time, discussing her accomplishments, and their ambitions, and after a bit, they excuse themselves. "Thanks so much for talking to us, Ms. Scrautigue.  We'll see you on the ship, okay?"

The singer and pianist on stage are replaced by a four piece band, and Trelene settles back to listen as she waits for boarding time to approach.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 21, 2003)

Trelene checks her watch to see how much time she has left. Then she returns her attention to the entertainment.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 21, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Huh? What do you mean?" the officer asks Ktarlewaweikye somewhat suspiciously, "this guy's a suspect - can't have him just walking down the street."



Ktarlewaweikye smiles at him in as non-threatening a manner as she can. "Of course you could all come with us, I wasn't suggesting otherwise. I feel that it would be beneficial for him to be in the fresh air, and moving. If you would feel more secure with him confined in a vehicle, I will respectfully submit my objections."

[I will wait to see what the others in McAllister's do. Obviously, it would be beneficial if they came out, but I can't control others' actions. 

Are any of the officers Aslan? Have any of the ones who've spoken used Trokh?]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Are any of the officers Aslan? Have any of the ones who've spoken used Trokh?]



OOC:  No, and no


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2003)

Saanath watches the last of the them leave the bar. Despite feeling that he should be pleased, he can't help feeling a strange sence of incompletion.

_You're done here ... There is no need to make it more complicated than it is ... He has the doctor now ... If he wants your help he can contact you ... Damn it. Why do I feel like I am going to regret something ... There is no reason to go outside ... Regret is much worse than embarassment._

Saanath pushes himself off the stool, swings his bad over his head and heads for the door.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2003)

At the same moment as Saanath gets off his stool, Hergvaer motions to Krueg, and both of the Vargr get up as well. 

Irikanu whirls around, and seems to bite her tongue. Instead, she looks meaningfully at Menuri, who looks at the three of them and says, "Hold on, boys." [Treth is looking around quickly from side to side, as if he's trying to find a bug to swat. His cries of pain seem to have decreased in frequency, though]. "You can come out in a minute, but give us some space here. Just let us get him into the truck with the doctor, and then you can come see us off. Yes?"

Irikanu says, in Luriani: "Menuri, we've got to get this guy out to the doctor - he's looking bad again."

She opens the door, and Menuri, Irikanu, and Treth all move into the doorway.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye smiles at him in as non-threatening a manner as she can. "Of course you could all come with us, I wasn't suggesting otherwise. I feel that it would be beneficial for him to be in the fresh air, and moving. If you would feel more secure with him confined in a vehicle, I will respectfully submit my objections."



"Understood, ma'am, and noted.  But he's got to go by wagon. Listen, here they come now - you coming?"  

Menuri, Irikanu, and Treth, are now in the doorway, emerging from the bar.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 21, 2003)

Ruzz'koff sits there, doing his best to look cool and calm and checking that he's not blocking anyones line of sight (or fire) to anyone else. He gets up slowly and moves to a stool at the end of the bar, well out of the way. (Gvegh)"I think I like this seat better."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2003)

Hergvaer watches the three leave the bar, the door shutting behind them. He then says quietly to the two people next to him, "I don't know what's going on, but that fish stinks. Now I'm not charging out there, but I think those Aslan - him mostly - are in trouble. Just a feeling. Don't know what to do about it - there's four or five more out there, plus Menuri and our stinky fish. What do you guys think?"

Just then, you all hear a distinctly Aslan roar coming from beyond the door.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 22, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye watches Treth as he comes out of the bar, and the door shuts behind the two officers following him, Irikanu's urging him onward with a hand on the shoulder. He's not looking great, even worse than before, suddenly - he's thrashing his head from side to side and he roars out in pain and anger. 

And then, time seems to slow down as he tries to stretch his arms and the handcuffs simply fall off his wrists and to the ground. As Treth stares momentarily at his newly free hands, Irikanu has already drawn her gun. Menuri is still reacting, but starts reaching for his stunrod a moment later.


----------



## Watus (Oct 22, 2003)

"You suggestin' we rush 'em?" Quinn laughs, giving Hergvaer a steady look [Sense Motive: 22].  "Besides, she's just young and high-strung.  I seen a million just like 'er, and believe me... it don't mean she's out to shoot no one."

He heaves his bulk up off of his stool and heads over to the door, looking out the window.  [Sense Motive: 22, Spot: 10, Listen: 18 (not 23, I forgot to change the bonus to +0)].

_Edited to add:_ OOC: Oops, looks like we were writing at the same time.  If Quinn is near the door, is the spot I rolled good enough for him to have seen any of this... particularly what happened to the restraints?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye wastes a crucial moment gaping at the scene before her. Then she bellows in Trokh, "Run!" and goes herself, in the direction of the least resistance (and preferably toward a large crowd with Aslan in it; if no Aslan, any large crowd will do). She turns to glance at the scene behind her and adds, again in Trokh, "Starport!" If anyone gets in her way, she will attempt to push him/her down and/or away. If it's an officer, she will use more force than if it's just a random person. (If/when that happens, I'll give you combat mods.)

Edit: If Treth doesn't move, she will run back and stand by him. Her specific actions will depends on the others' actions, though.


----------



## Watus (Oct 22, 2003)

OOC: Quick question: which side of the line of extrality are we on here?  We're actually in the starport, right?  Which would mean we're subject to imperial law, rather than the locals.  Unless I've got that all wrong.  So who are these police?  Where do they stand here, jurisdiction-wise?  Quinn's got K/Interstellar Law +6, so he'd know.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 22, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> "You suggestin' we rush 'em?" Quinn laughs, giving Hergvaer a steady look [Sense Motive: 22]. "Besides, she's just young and high-strung. I seen a million just like 'er, and believe me... it don't mean she's out to shoot no one."



"May be.  But if she was the young rookie she tried to seem, then I'm a pup.  Something wrong with that fish - count on it.   



> He heaves his bulk up off of his stool and heads over to the door, looking out the window. [Sense Motive: 22, Spot: 10, Listen: 18 (not 23, I forgot to change the bonus to +0)].



No window to look through - Mcallister and the boys evidently value their privacy - and the door is shut by the time you get there.   Hergvaer is serious, concerned, and seems like he's talking from experience.  Outside, you hear the scream, followed closely by a number of curses.

_



			Edited to add:
		
Click to expand...


_


> OOC: Oops, looks like we were writing at the same time. If Quinn is near the door, is the spot I rolled good enough for him to have seen any of this... particularly what happened to the restraints?



The door was shut by the time you got there.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 22, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: Quick question: which side of the line of extrality are we on here? We're actually in the starport, right? Which would mean we're subject to imperial law, rather than the locals. Unless I've got that all wrong. So who are these police? Where do they stand here, jurisdiction-wise? Quinn's got K/Interstellar Law +6, so he'd know.



You are still barely on the local side of the extrality line, rather than in the highport, where Imperial law would apply.  I had this mixed up in the original post at first, and apologize for it.


----------



## doghead (Oct 22, 2003)

Saanath stops where he is standing after the Officers request, but doesn't return to his seat. Like the rest of them, he watches the three of them leave the bar.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Hergvaer watches the three leave the bar, the door shutting behind them. He then says quietly to the two people next to him, "I don't know what's going on, but that fish stinks. Now I'm not charging out there, but I think those Aslan - him mostly - are in trouble. Just a feeling. Don't know what to do about it - there's four or five more out there, plus Menuri and our stinky fish. What do you guys think?"




_Shes a prat alright. Or does he mean something more?_ The thought puts a cold hand around his guts. He moves towards the door.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Just then, you all hear a distinctly Aslan roar coming from beyond the door.




Saanath steps forward to the door and pushes it open enough to out. _Christ! How did he lose the cuffs?_

He sees the stunrod and gun, Ktarlewaweikye yell and break for cover. 

_... Fishy ... Assasination?_

_Get down Treth. Move you idiot ... Oh God, she's going to shoot him._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 22, 2003)

OOC: Initiative rolls, all around.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye initiative check 3


----------



## Watus (Oct 22, 2003)

*Saints preserve us.*

OCC: Initiative 22.  Woohoo!

Puffing out his chest and summoning up his best command demeanor, Quinn steps out the door (assuming I'm ahead of Saanath), and begins to holler, beet-faced and spraying spit, ala Sgt. Hartman from _Full Metal Jacket_.

"WHO IN THE SAM HELL IS IN CHARGE OF THIS C*CK-UP!?!"

He jabs a stubby finger in the direction of the rookie: "YOU!  HOLSTER YOUR WEAPON!  NOW!!!" [Intimidate 25]

Assuming she doesn't shoot him, he turns to the Aslan: "AND YOU!  SIT DOWN AND SHUT THE HELL UP!!!" [Intimidate 22]

Assuming no one's shot and/or otherwise violated his person by this point, and assuming he can fit all this into one round, he then turns to the assembled police and shouts: "SOMEONE BETTER START GIVING ME SOME G**D**N ANSWERS, AND I MEAN NOW, OR THERE WILL BE _HELL TO PAY_!!!  DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME?!?! _HELL. TO. PAY!!!_ [Intimidate 21]

OOC: Oh Lordy, please don't let them shoot me!  If I don't act before Sanaath, I don't do any of this, but wait to see how things pan out...


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 22, 2003)

"Oh :crap!" Tomas looks up at McAllister as all hell breaks out and the loose canons rush out the door and start spouting off 

"so much for just wanting a drink huh" he shrugs as he turns from the bar to look out the door at whatever might be happening there

(_Init *8*!! (rolled a 6!))_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 22, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> OCC: Initiative 22. Woohoo!
> 
> OOC: Oh Lordy, please don't let them shoot me! If I don't act before Sanaath, I don't do any of this, but wait to see how things pan out...



OOC: While waiting on the other intiatives, thought I'd clarify the timeline

Round -1: (Finished) Treth is decuffed, Irikanu draws. Saanath opens the door.
Round 0: (Not yet finished - Surprise Round - one standard action and one free action for each person outside and at the doorway of the bar.  
Round 1: Normal round

Quinn can make one of those Intimidate checks this round (Round 0)(assuming he goes before Saanath), and Saanath can attempt his attack, subject to initiative. 

Doghead, what you described is actually a Bull Rush,  which unfortunately would provoke an AOO, unless you also have Improved Bull Rush.  You may modify to a different action if you want.


----------



## doghead (Oct 22, 2003)

OOC: After logging off, I suddenly started thinking of a whole lot of sensible things Saanath could have done. I'd be quite happy to let Quinn take the lead. OK. Lets see - Initiative 12.

I'll edit the earlier post to account for the initiative sequence.

IC: Visions of doing something stupid are dispelled as burly sargent major type begins to take charge of the situation. Saanath is momentarily dumbstruck.

_God I hope that they don't just shoot him._


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the time clarifications, but how much of this do I get off?







> Ktarlewaweikye wastes a crucial moment gaping at the scene before her. Then she bellows in Trokh, "Run!" and goes herself, in the direction of the least resistance (and preferably toward a large crowd with Aslan in it; if no Aslan, any large crowd will do). She turns to glance at the scene behind her and adds, again in Trokh, "Starport!" If anyone gets in her way, she will attempt to push him/her down and/or away. If it's an officer, she will use more force than if it's just a random person. (If/when that happens, I'll give you combat mods.)
> 
> Edit: If Treth doesn't move, she will run back and stand by him. Her specific actions will depends on the others' actions, though.



My subsequent actions will depend on what happened the whole time.


----------



## Watus (Oct 22, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Quinn can make one of those Intimidate checks this round (Round 0)(assuming he goes before Saanath), and Saanath can attempt his attack, subject to initiative.




OOC: That's reasonable.  He'll point his finger at Irikanu, then, and order her to holster her weapon.  Hopefully, she'll at least hesitate for a second.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 23, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> OOC: That's reasonable. He'll point his finger at Irikanu, then, and order her to holster her weapon. Hopefully, she'll at least hesitate for a second.



OOC: Cool - now we have the round sequence. I 've been trying to post since five minutes after my last post in the wee hours last night, but couldn't get in for some reason - sorry for any confusion. In the future, without objection, I think I'll roll all the intiatives and post the order at the start of combat (comment in the OOC thread, if desired )

Quinn barks his order at Irikanu, whose face flickers in a smile before she shrieks in a convincingly panicked voice: "Help! Civilians interfering in subdual of suspect!" All the while she keeps her gun trained on trained on Treth, who is still looking from place to place, flailing his arms about, swatting at things that aren't there. Finally, his gaze comes to rest upon Menuri, and with another roar, he launches himself. Curses from officers and cries of panic from bystanders erupt into the air, accompanied by the soft sound of safeties being released. Menuri swings his stunrod, in response to the attack, but fails to connect. Treth's dewclaw catches Menuri across the cheek, drawing blood. But even before he strikes the officer, Irikanu has squeezed off three shots of her laser pistol at Treth. This first strikes him squarely in the back, while the second gets him in the shoulder. The third harmlessly burns hole through the windshield of a nearby gravcar. 

Treth looks bad, but he's still standing, and the crazed look in his eyes is still there as he turns around to see who it is that's decided to die at his claws today.

Another officer fires a single shot at the Aslan, striking him in the side, at the same time a third officer drags menuri (who is shouting "I'm okay, dammit!) back away from the fray.

Anyone up until Initiative 6 may post their actions, which may be changed from any previously posted above, when you didn't know the exact order of the round yet.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 23, 2003)

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Wilphe#68213

15.

Ruzz'koff looks as the big Marine barrells out of the door and starts shouting at everyone, _Yeah, like this situation really needs that, like the cops aren't jumpy enough as it is, you'll get your head blown off_. <No windows> When the shooting starts he will drop to the floor _Pragmatism v curiousity - the eternal struggle_.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 23, 2003)

ooc: doghead, any action on your turn, or shall I move on?


----------



## doghead (Oct 24, 2003)

*sorry*

Saanath feels sickened. They are cutting Treth down in front on the street. The smell of laser-burnt flesh fills the air.

He steps towards Treth, close enough to be heard, but  out of arms reach. In as calm a voice as he can manage, in Trokh, in tries to get through to Treth.

"Is it worth so little to you? The land. The forests. Will you just give it all up? Is this where you want to die?"

If Treth appears to listen, he will add, "Lie down. Let the doctor help you. This fight gets you nothing."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 24, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Is it worth so little to you? The land. The forests. Will you just give it all up? Is this where you want to die?"
> 
> If Treth appears to listen, he will add, "Lie down. Let the doctor help you. This fight gets you nothing."



OOC: *NP* - I'm going to treat that as a Liason check with a stiff penalty for Treth altered state, and the fact that it's not quite what the skill is meant for.  DC for moving an attitude from Hostile to Unfriendly is 20.  Saanath's result: 10

Treth's eyes meet Saanath's for a split second as they sweep towards Irikanu.  There is no hint of recognition in them, only madness and fury. He finishes his turn, brandishing is dew claws, and giving all in the doorway a clear view of the wounds on his back

An officer skirts Treth and makes his way towards the door of the bar.  On the way, he holster his gun and draws his stunrod. "INSIDE! NOW! Stay back and shut the damn door before you get hurt!" he shouts at those in the doorway, and then turns toward Treth.


OOC: Ktarlewaweikye is up, to be followed by the last officer.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 24, 2003)

At all the commotion, Ktarlewaweikye turns back, curses loudly in Trokh and runs back toward McAllister's, digging in her med kit the whole way.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 24, 2003)

The officer who had been talking to Ktarlewaweikye aims carefully at Treth's leg and fires. The shot hits the Aslan right in the knee, but somehow, he stays on his feet, stumbling in front Officer Irikanu, but remaining conscious, and willing his body to continue functioning. 

McAllister, "A'right. Hergvaer, Krueg - sit down. Yer staying out'a this, ya ken? Everyone else, there's a loading door in the back - It's a tight squeeze, but it's there if yer keen ta exit."

Bilem, "If I'm late for roll call on the ship, I'm sacked. Poor devil - hope he makes it through this somehow. Thanks McAllister." And he heads for the back.

With that, Quinn is left to consider his next move.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 24, 2003)

Next round's order:
Quinn
Treth
Irikanu
Officer
Officer
Saanath
Menuri
Officer
Ktarlewaweikye
Officer


----------



## Watus (Oct 24, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> With that, Quinn is left to consider his next move.




With the writing on the wall, Quinn spins on his heel and stalks back into the bar.

"I tried," he says to Hergvaer as he passes, shrugging.  "The poor bastard."  He grabs his duffel and heads out the back door without breaking stride.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 24, 2003)

Treth swings at Irikanu with all his remaining might, and strikes her once on the arm. Before the next blow can connect, though, she steps back, and fires. The beam burns into Treth's neck, and he falls without even a gasp in recognition of the pain. He lies utterly without movement on the ground. 

Irikanu clutches her arm as an officer rushes to her side, while the other officer moves to check on Treth.

OOC: Saanath's turn.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 25, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> With the writing on the wall, Quinn spins on his heel and stalks back into the bar.
> 
> "I tried," he says to Hergvaer as he passes, shrugging.  "The poor bastard."  He grabs his duffel and heads out the back door without breaking stride.




Without a word Tomas backs off from the door, nods to McAllister and follows Quinn to the back door.

Finally making it out he looks around trying to get his bearings 

"so heading for the Ship now?" he asks of Quinn and Bilem trying hard to put the incident they just escaped out of his mind...


----------



## doghead (Oct 25, 2003)

Saanath stands there stunned. He watches as the officer checks Treth, waiting for the inevitable finding.

*assuming they find Treth dead*

"Well Officer Irikanu," he says turning to her, "you lost your cherry then. Bully for you."

He turns and begins to walk toward the spaceport. Then stops and turns around.

"Ah yes. I nearly forgot. My statement. 

"I was trying to help the deceased home as he was confused and disorientated. The police came and shot him. 

"So if that is all ...."

Without waiting for a reply Saanath sets off again for the spaceport. Within two steps he has entered the crowd of people gathering.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 26, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Without waiting for a reply Saanath sets off again for the spaceport. Within two steps he has entered the crowd of people gathering.



Menuri shouts after him as he leaves "Saanath! I need more than that from you if you really want justice for him!" But the young man is already gone. Instead Menuri turns to Irkinanu, who is being guided towards the wagon: "What the HELL was THAT, Patroler? I say we're going in to a sensitive place to ask some questions and take a suspect into custody for questioning for a 10-24, an now what do I have? I've got a dead, no, a -mangled- suspect, a PO'd witness, and a bar full of Vargr who won't even be willing to point us towards a squid vendor from now on. Why, becuase, thanks to you, they know that if they cooperate with us,THEY're GOING TO GET THEIR THROATS BURNED OUT BY A LASER!!"

Another Officer comes up to him and says quietly, "Come on, Taleh. You got to get back to the station. Let the Jurin's boys finish this up. Go get that cut looked at." Menuri starts to go, and the officer, turning to Irikanu, says "Okay, Rookie, I need your weapons and your statement, unless you want to wait for your PBA rep first. Personally, though," and here he looks at the glowering Aslan arriving on the scene, then at the three Vargr now standing in the doorway of the bar, thenback to Irikanu, "I wouldn't want to say here all that long just waiting around. What happened, Patroler?"

OOC:Ktarlewaweikye is up, and then we're dropping out (for the moment anyway ) of combat time.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 26, 2003)

The shooting has stopped and the shouting has started. Ruzz'koff picks himself up off the floor and looks as Thomas, Quinn and Belim make their excuses and leave. He dusts himself off laconically.
"And the vultures gather.", he walks to the door and watches the aftermath.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 27, 2003)

An officer heads off Ktarlewaweikye as she is heading for Treth's body. "Ma'am, I'm sorry...There's nothing more to be done for him.  Do you want to give a statement about what happened, or maybe you want to call us in a couple of days instead?  Menuri says you were only trying help us get this done peacefully - We appreciate that, and I guarantee you we're going to figure out what happened here."  All the while, he is interposing himself between Ktarlewaweikye, Irikanu, and Treth's body, and he is speaking in as soothing a manner as possible.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2003)

She growls at the officer, pushes past him and checks Treth herself. [ Sorry for the delay. ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 28, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> She growls at the officer, pushes past him and checks Treth herself.



"Ma'am, I think..."  He trails off as Ktarlewaweikye pushes past him.  She kneels down by the male Aslan's body, which lies face down in front of the bar.  The four Vargr look on along with everyone else as she she examines the body.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 29, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye eyes the man suspiciously. "This man is dead," she says clearly. She then takes a blood sample (and a tissue sample and scan, if possible, in that order). When she is done, she stands, glares at all of the officers combined, gathers her belongings, and walks into McAllister's. "Is there somewhere I can make myself more presentable?" she asks the bartender.


----------



## Watus (Oct 29, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "so heading for the Ship now?" he asks of Quinn and Bilem trying hard to put the incident they just escaped out of his mind...




Quinn turns his head and spits.  "The sooner I get off this g*dd*mn planet, the happier I'll be."

He turns and stomps off in the direction of the shuttle, muttering darkly under his breath.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 30, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye draws a sample of Treth's blood, but as she  tries to take the tissue sample, one of the cops notices and shouts, "Hey, stop that!"  The other officer, who had tried to block her way before then says, "Ma'am, we need to leave the body as undisturbed as possible until the coroner arrives.  In an officer-involved, that's vital. Do you want to give a statement while we're waiting? " 

(OOC:Ktarlewaweikye can either give the statement or just head inside, as posted before.  Alternatively, following the statement, she can head inside as posted before, at which point, the following: )

McAllister invites Ktarlewaweikye inside and offers her the use of, and shows her to, the restroom.

None of you remaining at the door (Ruzz'koff, Hergvaer, and Kreug) can hear exactly what Irikanu is saying as she give her statement, but she's spending a lot of time gesturing to the cuffs lying on the ground near the body.

[OOC - I'm pretty busy the next couple days(until Monday-ish) so postings may continue to be pretty erratic.  Let's shoot for everyone getting their character to the Keruuchan by Monday so we're ready to begin the real thing.]


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye speaks clearly and slowly in Luriani so the officer can understand her. "The deceased was in pain and I was escorting him to the hospital, where he was to receive treatment and then be questioned for something I know nothing about. Somehow his cuffs fell off, perhaps due to the shoddy make of them, and though he made no move to leave or attack, the officers shot him. Many times." Without seeing if he took that as her statement or if he got it all or if he had any questions, she sweeps into the bar.

She goes into the restroom and prepares her blood sample for travel as best she can with the field equipment she has. She then glances at herself in the mirror and then walks back out into the bar proper. She glances around and then walks over to Hergvaer. In a low voice, she asks, "_What_ was that?"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 30, 2003)

Ruzz'koff stands to the side as the Aslan walks back into the bar. Conversation at this point seemed pointless and Treth had just given a rather graphic reminder of what an Aslan _could_ do when provoked. Not that he needed reminding.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 2, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> She then glances at herself in the mirror and then walks back out into the bar proper. She glances around and then walks over to Hergvaer. In a low voice, she asks, "_What_ was that?"



Hergvaer says nothing for a moment. Then, as he's lifting his beer, and without looking at her, he says, "That was an execution.  But by the time the fish are done with it, it'll be a 'Justified Shooting'.  Don't know why, but someone wanted him dead.  Sure went to a lot of trouble to make it look righteous, though."  He looks up at her.  "You let it go, got it? Nothing to do now 'cept get yourself killed."  He turns back to his beer.  "Unless, of course, that blood you took turns up something.  Then there might be something to do."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 3, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye nods to him. "What if it does turn something up? Who do I tell? Will the authorities believe me or back the police?" She looks hard at him for a moment. "Do you wish to be kept informed?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Menuri shouts after him as he leaves "Saanath! I need more than that from you if you really want justice for him!" But the young man is already gone. <snip>




Saanath breaks stride momentarily, but doesn't stop. Instead he walks a little more then cuts across the road just behind a parked van and works his way across the street to a position where he can see the melee of people, if not what is happening. _Is it still possible? Menuri seems OK. Perhaps it was just an awful c*ck up that happened to look like an execution. Perhaps she just lost her nerve._

Saanath stands and watches for a moment. A minute? Two? He can't really be sure. The crowd swirls and shifts. The doctor remains at the center for a while. Where the body is, if Saanath remembers correctly.

_Would what I say ensure Treth got some justice? Can I be sure that it wouldn't? If it was an execution, where does that place me? If I leave, that puts a question mark over my head. If ... _

With a sigh, Saanath begins to walk back to the scene. As he heads back in, he looks for Menuri. Menuri, at least, seems OK. He will give his statement to Menuri.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye nods to him. "What if it does turn something up? Who do I tell? Will the authorities believe me or back the police?" She looks hard at him for a moment. "Do you wish to be kept informed?"



"You just drop us a line here at the Hearth, and we'll see what we can do.  As for the police, you won't get far with them.  Menuri's okay. They don't listen to him too much, though, since he tends to treats us wolves as civlized folk. (McAllister breaks in with a grin, "A mistake, that, but he's a good lad.  Fer a fish.")  "We're going to find out what we can about this mess," Hergvaer continues, "If you're still on Daramm, we'll let you know what we find out. Or, maybe you'll see it on the news. Good luck to you, Doctor."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Menuri has been trying to get cleared to remain in the scene. When he sees Saanath returning, Menuri slips out out of the truck just as it's about to leave for the hospital. He shouts to some of the cops lingering about, "No one leaves the bar - Tell McAllister I'll be in to take statements in a sec'."  He walks over to the young man and says, "Thanks for coming back, Saanath. I don't know why this happened, but it reeks. You tell me what you saw, and maybe I can make some sense out of this."

Menuri takes Saanath's statement, thanks him, and heads back into the bar to talk to the Vargrs and the other patrons who witnessed the arrest. None of the regulars have much to say beyond the bare facts. Then he gets to Ruzz'koff, followed by Ktarlewaweikye.  After hearing what, if anything, they have to say, he thanks them, and then speaks privately with Hergvaer for a few moments.  He offers his hand, and after a second or two, The Vargr shakes it, and Menuri leaves.


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2003)

Tired and drained, Saanath heads to the space port and the ship.

The walk, however, seems to clear his head somewhat, and he finishes the journey with a purposeful stide. Once at the spaceport, he heads directly to a network terminal and begins to do a data search for anything relating to Treth, his homeworld and Dukh/Lurani Aslan relations. Time is a little tight, but with a little luck ...

Once he is done, he heads to the boarding gate.

_Bu##er me. Its the entire cast of MacAllisters!_

OOC: Data mining/DC 10/1 hour @ T/Computer +9. I am asssuming that this does not involve hacking as such.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 4, 2003)

Menuri approaches Ruzz'Koff.  "Do you have anything you'd like to add regarding what you saw happen in here, Sir?"  As he's waiting for Ruzz'Koff to respond, he seems to be taking stock of the Vargr.  After Ruzz'koff responds, or at some pause in the conversation he asks: "Haven't seen you here before, sir - New to the area or passing through?"


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 5, 2003)

"I saw very little officer. The male Aslan, Treth I believe his name was, entered the building with one of the humans. He seemed quite distressed, but the female and the human he came in with calmed him down. Then you showed up."
"I am passing through, on my way back to my home planet after mustering out of the Imperial Navy. Was there anything else officer?"

    Ruzz'koff will leave his name, if asked, and make his way to the starport. Hoping that his luggage has been dealt with.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 5, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye nods once at Hergvaer and then walks out, ignoring Menuri and any residuals from the scene outside the bar. She carries her bag lightly and tries not to dwell on the past hour or so. Some part of her is insanely excited about being able to get a blood sample, but the rest clamps down and her emotions are not shown at all (especially not to non-Aslan).

When she reaches the dock, she checks in, politely thanking the promoter lackey for the opportunity. She sits in an uncomfortable chair and watches the holovids, paying special attention to the "incident" outside McAllister's. She pretends deep interest in what she sees, but her mind is whirling.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 5, 2003)

Trelene checks her watch and notes that the time to head to the space dock is close enough. She leaves quietly out of the Red Tide lounge and walks leasurely towards the dock.

Once there she checks in with Deriun Fenri and then waits for the call for boarding.


----------



## Douane (Nov 5, 2003)

_* Whew! Just in time! *_, Zaedhrarrg arrives panting at the dock.


Wide-eyed he looks around, taking everything in. Marveling at the large groups of people present, he looks around to check if he spots someone interesting.
Suddenly his ears perk upwards as he remembers his appointment.


_* Wonder where I find this ..., what was his name again? Ferri the Darrian? Strange name! *_


Zaedharrg pats down his seemingly oversized scout issue jacket, over and over decorated with trinkets collected on a thousand journeys.


_* Where is it? ... This? ... Naa! ... Here? ... Ewww! Should have eaten that before. ... Ah, yes! *_


He finally produces a many-times-folded piece of paper out of one pocket and begins to read.


_* We hereby ... bla-bla-bla ... feel honored ... di-di-di ... with our representative Deriun Fenri.  Hmmm, as I thought, a rather strange name. *_


Unconsciously crumbling the letter into a small ball and stuffing it back into his service jacket, Zaedhrarrg heads to the indicated meeting point.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 6, 2003)

*Wednesday Post Please respond by Fri evening*

You have all arrived at the boarding dock of the Keruuchan, an 800Ton subsidized liner owned and operated by HiranuCorp.  It's a relatively new looking vessel, though somewhat smaller that you'd expect for this many passengers  (more than 100 of you wait in the loading area), given the vast cargo areas you see being loaded currently.  Looks like a lot of your fellows are headed for the low berths. 

Based on the large, commemorative boarding cards they hold, most of the people around you seem to be participants in the HiranuVision contest, and most of these seem to be young Luriani (perhaps young enough for ths to be their first off-Daramm trip).  Those of you who visited Red Tide earlier in the day recognize a surprising number of faces from the lounge, and those who went to McAllister see each other rather quickly.  

In fact, more than a few of the passengers begin looking Saanath's way, trying to determine if it really was him speaking to the cop on the giant holovid near the boarding area. There is no audio except for a talking head in the corner explaining that this bystander had escaped injury, and had been able to provide police with a good decription of the Aslan's attack.

Finally Deriun Fenri steps up to a podium and addresses the crowd. He's a small man slightly deeper-than-expected voice and a personality that exudes well practiced friendliness.  "Welcome, all of you, to the next great chapter of your life.  After two weeks aboard the _Keruuchan_, you will arrive in Dukh just as the 68th quadrennial Mercantile Council gets undreway.  Riches, excitement, and a rewarding career await potentially every single one of you! [applause, mostly from the younger set].

"Right now, we'd like everyone to step over to the staging area over there for some pictures and videos, and when we are though with those, we can hand out your room assignments and cuise itineraries."

There are a few complaints about the pictures, although they are squelched whn company representatives show them that accepting the boarding card served as permission to use a winner's likeness in Hiranucorp promotional material.

After everyone is arranged on the platforms (offworlders on the sides and in the back), Deriun stands in front of the crowd and gives an interview to HiranuVision consumer affairs reporter. "Hiranucorp was concerned that too few opportunites for local Daramiyyans to attend this important Council. We felt compelled to do our part to remedy the situation, and because of it, 100 of our fellow citizens get a chance at this historic opportunity.   Now people ranging from some of the best and brightest graduates of Gateway University to a former Vice Preident of a Makhidkarun get the chance to join the greatest companies in the domain, or to perhaps strike out on their own with backing from those companies." The camera has panned across the assembled passengers as he speaks, but seems to finger on the as et unmentioned non-Daramiyyans. So, he adds, in an almost apologetic way, "Note also that Hiranucorp is proud to adhere to the Emporer's equal opportunity regulations, and have therefore extended the same opportunities to twenty very lucky off-worlders.  We wish them good luck at the council as well."

The interview continues for several more minutes, and people are starting to get a bit impatient. A few whisper about thier worries regarding low passage, more than a few just want to get things going

OOC: Sorry - power outage last night.  Wanted to post this much at least, more to come.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 6, 2003)

When the interviews are complete, company representatives star distributing itineraries, and inviting the low berth passengers to board.  the crowd Thins down by about 50.  The rest of you are called up in groups of one, two, or three, depending on the capacity of your stateroom.

Specfically, these are your room assignments:

Trelene - Ducal Stateroom

Zaedhrarrg, Ruzz'Koff, and a young, tough looking Luriani graduate named Cassius Oranu.

Quinn and Anaarisi Rigan, a mixed-race human with obvious dreams of credits  dancing in his head.

Ktarlewaweikye and a talkative young vargr named Vyrkris.

Tomas, Saanath, and a dour old Solomani merchant named Eduardo Jimenez.

Your rooms look comfortable, if a little small (especially the triples).  They are also all in the same area of the ship (The smaller minority staterooms need to be in the same area as the Duacal rom to compensate for the size of the large suite), and will be served by the same steward, Bilem Lenruli, a human of Vilani stock.  There is a passenger's lounge and restaurant (included in your passage) relatively near the rooms.  Up one deck are the Casino and the First class restaurant (not included in your passages, unless you didn't participate in the contest and used a high passage voucher), as wells as the best staterooms, and the captain's dining room.   The Bridge and the officers' quarters are also on that deck, the the remainder of the crew is on your deck.   [deckplans posted shortly]

After you've settle in a bit, Bilem comes by your rooms to ask if you need anything, and lets you know you'll be getting underway as soon as some last minute cargo clears customs and is loaded.  You've probably got half an hour to talk with your roommates or roam about before you need to strap in for launch.


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2003)

"So, welcome to the Clan of the Equal Opportunists," Saanath says to the two others. The smile does not seem to really reach his eyes.

"I'm Saanath. Its nice to meet you. This is a whole lot nicer than the cabin on my last ship, so you can take your pick of the berths."

After they do so, Saanath will thow his stuff down on the remaining bed.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 6, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> "So, welcome to the Clan of the Equal Opportunists," Saanath says to the two others. The smile does not seem to really reach his eyes.
> 
> "I'm Saanath. Its nice to meet you. This is a whole lot nicer than the cabin on my last ship, so you can take your pick of the berths."
> 
> After they do so, Saanath will thow his stuff down on the remaining bed.



"Eduardo. Good to meet you, Saanath.  Don't let the 'minority' bit worry you, son - it's just for the locals. Should get better once we enter jumpspace. 'Course, it'll get worse once we make Dukh. Price of doing business, no? 
I'll take the berth by the door. That a problem, Jefe?" he asks Tomas.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 6, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye nods and makes polite noises to the people she had passing knowledge of (including those from McAllister's) and to her new bunkmate. When they finally get on board, she stows her belongings distractedly and prowls the room as the Vargr talks. When Bilem comes in, she bares her teeth at him in an approximation of a smile and as soon as he leaves, continues the search of the room. When she's satisfied the room is secure (_if_ she's satisfied), she will take out the blood sample she had retrieved earlier and test it using the less-than-adequate medical equipment [Field Med Kit and Hand Comp, mostly] she brought with her. If the Vargr takes interest, she says, "I'm a medical doctor, and this sample came from a former patient of mine. There were some . . . curiosities about him, and I hope to discover something from his blood . . ." She will trail off and her next actions will depend on how the Vargr responds.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 6, 2003)

ooc:  Your search turns up nothing, but of course those checks are made secretly. 

Vyrkris watches with mild interest as you prepare the blood sample.  "What are you looking for?" She pauses briefly for a response. "So, um, do you work for Pharmacorp?  Or maybe one of the other companies?  We - my friend Felin and I - we're going to apply together, but we haven't decided where yet.  Maybe Makhidkarun, maybe Delgado.  We'll see when we get there , I guess. "  ]

She is clearly a little nervous about something - maybe the trip.


----------



## Watus (Nov 6, 2003)

Quinn suffers through the promotional events with an ill humor.  He's had enough of Daramm, and isn't really in the mood to conceal it, though he does attempt to remain off-camera as much as is possible.

When he arrives in his stateroom, he grunts his general disapproval and flings his duffel onto his bunk.  He flops down beside without paying his berthmate any mind and pulls out his portacomp.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 6, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye smiles briefly at Vyrkris. "I'm a doctor." She shrugs. "If something unusual comes up, I'll find it. I don't know what exactly to look for, so I'm just looking." Before answering the Vargr's second questions, she pauses to contemplate the blood sample. "I don't work for anyone right now. I just graduated with my second doctoral degree," she says a tad proudly. "Why didn't you and your friend Felin request to be bunked together? I didn't know anyone before I got here, but had I, I'm sure I would have asked." She doesn't sound unfriendly, or unwelcoming, but she is a bit surprised by her own verbosity.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 6, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye smiles briefly at Vyrkris. "I'm a doctor." She shrugs. "If something unusual comes up, I'll find it. I don't know what exactly to look for, so I'm just looking." Before answering the Vargr's second questions, she pauses to contemplate the blood sample. "I don't work for anyone right now. I just graduated with my second doctoral degree," she says a tad proudly. "Why didn't you and your friend Felin request to be bunked together? I didn't know anyone before I got here, but had I, I'm sure I would have asked." She doesn't sound unfriendly, or unwelcoming, but she is a bit surprised by her own verbosity.



"Wow - two doctorates. They'll be lining up for you at the Council! Felin and I just finished our Bachelors of Science degrees - looks like internships for us, I think." [As she speaks, you try to identify a contaminant in the sample - it's nothing you've seen first hand before, and your testing supplies are limited. No idea what it is, at least from the evidence before you. You need better resources.  In the meantime, you've missed some of what Vyrkris has been saying.] "...much better than this one. [her ears droop a bit in emarassment]Oh! Sorry! I didn't mean anything against you, Ktarlewaweikye! All I meant was, you know, his is bigger and he's got it all to himself, and we have to share this one. Not that I mind sharing a room with with *you* - just that we have to share when they don't. It's just... different outside the university, you know?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 6, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> He flops down beside without paying his berthmate any mind and pulls out his portacomp.



Anaarisi opens his mouth, and then, catching Quinn's eye, promptly closes it. 

A few minutes later, he tries again, "I'm Anaarsi Rigan, furture trader on the HCN Exchange.  Pleased to meet you."  He offers a hand.  He waits a bit for a response, and regardless of whether it comes or not, he continues, "So, I bet you were in the army before this. You look like prime Gateway Arms material, that's for sure."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 6, 2003)

*Female Aslan Medic*

Ktarlewaweikye smiles faintly at her. "It is, indeed, different outside university. But I'm sure you'll do fine. Internships are great. You will learn a lot. And hopefully you and your friend will be put together somewhere." She carefully puts the blood sample and equipment away, and turns her attention fully on Vyrkris. "Well then. What do you want to do with your life?" She feels so much older than she actually is, with this youngster bouncing around the cabin.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 6, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Eduardo. Good to meet you, Saanath.  Don't let the 'minority' bit worry you, son - it's just for the locals. Should get better once we enter jumpspace. 'Course, it'll get worse once we make Dukh. Price of doing business, no?
> I'll take the berth by the door. That a problem, Jefe?" he asks Tomas.




"Not at all koro" Tomas replies to the elder man using a term of respect from his own culture. though he himself is unfamiliar with the term 'jefe'. 
He glances across at Sanaath, an unfortunate reminder of the 'incident' 

As he takes up the remaining bed he sits and asks "Names Tomas Makea, so either of you done this trip before?"


----------



## Douane (Nov 7, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Specifically, these are your room assignments: [...]
> 
> Zaedhrarrg, Ruzz'Koff, and a young, tough looking Luriani graduate named Cassius Oranu. [...]




Zaedhrarrg groans and rolls his eyes.

_* OH NO! Who the heck made those bunk assignments? Has he never heard of the "Vargr pack mentality"? Just what I need for next few weeks, constant one-upmanship by some guy who feels the need to prove his leadership abilities and_ charisma_! _[Sigh!]_ *_

While he settles in and waits for his bunk-mates to appear, he keeps pondering.

_* Wonder what if this tub rates Jump-2? _[Sigh.]_ My, it will be long journey. *_


When Bilem checks in, Zaedhrarrg's thoughts shift into another direction. With a conspiratorial wink, he slips him 50 Cr:

"Hey Bilem, my man. This might be be a rather long and perhaps even boring journey, especially for a vet spacer like myself, so I was wondering whether there are any, you know, females of my species on shipboard? Perhaps you could introduce me or just tell me their names so that I could meet them ..., well, just for a polite chat, of course."

[innocent Vargr grin]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 7, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> As he takes up the remaining bed he sits and asks "Names Tomas Makea, so either of you done this trip before?"



Eduardo looks to each of the other men in the room, and, after a second, says, "Yeah. I made it to the Council back in '63, and then again in '79.  Been with Delgado since then, and I mean to stay with them. You guys worked for any of these outfits before? No? Well, you'll see.  Just make sure you know what you're getting into - and who you're getting in with - before you sign on.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 7, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> When Bilem checks in, Zaedhrarrg's thoughts shift into another direction. With a conspiratorial wink, he slips him 50 Cr:
> 
> "Hey Bilem, my man. This might be be a rather long and perhaps even boring journey, especially to a vet spacer like myself, so I was wondering whether there are any, you know, females of my species on shipboard? Perhaps you could introduce me or just tell me their names so that I could meet them ..., well, just for a polite chat, of course."
> 
> [innocent Vargr grin]



"Sir, there's truly no need for a gratuity," says Bilem as he gracefully pockets the credits in the same motion as he brings up the passenger manifest. "There is a young lady by the name of Vyrkris Ulkhuto just three rooms down. I believe she is the only female vargr passenger outside the low berths. But...(to himself: "she'll kill me for this") you might also enjoy meeting Kulsaegh, who attends to the Makhidkarun bigwig in the Ducal Stateroom. A "polite chat" is all I'd avise with her though, sir. Try anything beyond that and well, let's just say she's got a temper." *Grins, and leaves*


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 7, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> She carefully puts the blood sample and equipment away, and turns her attention fully on Vyrkris. "Well then. What do you want to do with your life?" She feels so much older than she actually is, with this youngster bouncing around the cabin.



"Well,"  she says, drawing herself up enthusiastically, "First thing is to find a post that keeps me far away from Daramm, preferably one that lets me do some research that I can turn into a dissertation someday.  I'd like to have my doctorate sometime in the next ten years. Depends on whether my position lets me pay for going back school again.  Felin says he'd help me out with that if I needed it, though.  Still best to do it on your own if you can, right?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 7, 2003)

Trelene's suite is, as expected, large and well appointed.  There is a complimentary bar, and the oversized bathroom can be sealed and flooded for a relaxing swim.  Nice.  

As she gets herself settled, she hears a chime indicating someone wants to enter her.  Answering the door, she sees a young vargr woman dressed in a professional but attractive suit.  "Good evening, Madam, my name is Kulsaegh, and I will be seeing to your needs for the duration of the trip.  Should you require anything, simply have me paged.  I will also be assisting three other guests, but rest assured, I will do everything in my power to make your journey a pleasant one.  Is there anything you need at present, or shall I return later?"


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye smiles at her. "I don't know, but I suppose it's best to pay one's own way. But if you must rely on someone, you friend Felin sounds like the person it should be! A doctorate is an admirable goal." She nods, half to herself. "So you are from Daramm system then?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 7, 2003)

Trelene nods to the young vargr woman.

"Thank you, Kulsaegh. I am fine at the moment. The accomodations seem quite nice. I will let you know if there is anything that I require."

She starts to turn and then looks back to the woman.

"Would it be possible for me to get a tour of the ship at some time. My specialty at Makhidkarum was engineering and I would love a chance to see the whole ship. But of course if that is not possible, I understand."

She smiles at the vargr.


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> He glances across at Sanaath, an unfortunate reminder of the 'incident'




The old man's glance is not hard to read. Saanath considers whether to give him the finger, but decides against it. _I've had enough trouble for one day._ The thought makes him grin. _A little self restraint at last. The old man *would* be proud._ That thought make him sad. _Its been too long._



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> As he takes up the remaining bed he sits and asks "Names Tomas Makea, so either of you done this trip before?"




Saanath looks up from unloading his stuff onto his bed. "No. This is the first time. Not sure if there will be another tho."

The day suddenly bears down heavily upon him and clearing a space on the bed, he lies down with an soft sigh, and closes his eyes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 7, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye smiles at her. "I don't know, but I suppose it's best to pay one's own way. But if you must rely on someone, you friend Felin sounds like the person it should be! A doctorate is an admirable goal." She nods, half to herself. "So you are from Daramm system then?"



"Yup - My whole family lives in Daramiyya. They run a mechanics shop in Gurana District.  My brothers want me to stay and work there with them, but frankly, repairing grav cars gets kinda dull after the first several hundred times.  
So, what are your plans? Big company?  Your own company?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 7, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> "Would it be possible for me to get a tour of the ship at some time. My specialty at Makhidkarum was engineering and I would love a chance to see the whole ship. But of course if that is not possible, I understand."
> 
> She smiles at the vargr.



"Of course.  I'll return for you after we've cleared the Daramm's atmosphere. We'll have time for the tour before entering jumpspace."  With that, she gives a slight head bow, and with draws from the room.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye can't help but smile at the younger Vargr. "I can understand your desire to leave. I spent a couple of years in a small ship, travelling with my cousin. It was great fun, and now I can't imagine staying on my homeworld for the rest of my life. As for what my plans are . . . I don't know. This was kind of a whim. Someone came up to me from the corp and asked me to enter the drawing, and since I had nothing in particular to do, I agreed. It actually kind of surprised me I was chosen."


----------



## Watus (Nov 7, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Anaarisi opens his mouth, and then, catching Quinn's eye, promptly closes it.
> 
> A few minutes later, he tries again, "I'm Anaarsi Rigan, furture trader on the HCN Exchange.  Pleased to meet you."  He offers a hand.  He waits a bit for a response, and regardless of whether it comes or not, he continues, "So, I bet you were in the army before this. You look like prime Gateway Arms material, that's for sure."




Quinn turns his head and stares Anaarsi in the eye for a good long minute, without replying.

He then turns back to his portacomp and grunts.  "Marines, kid.  Marines.  And I ain't no merc."


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 7, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Eduardo looks to each of the other men in the room, and, after a second, says, "Yeah. I made it to the Council back in '63, and then again in '79.  Been with Delgado since then, and I mean to stay with them. You guys worked for any of these outfits before? No? Well, you'll see.  Just make sure you know what you're getting into - and who you're getting in with - before you sign on.




"Delgado-Nells!" Tomas sits bolt upright and growls like a Vargr when he hears the name Delgado mentioned 
"Had 'dealings' with Delgado-Nells" he continues his dislike and distrust of that corp clear in his voice "they destroyed the life of a good friend of mine - the name John Marino mean anything to you? John Henry Ltd recently 'acquired' by ArchDuchess Sora Nells"

with that he stands up shrugs and says "I'm going to get a drink!"


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2003)

As the sound of Tomas stomping down the hall receeds, without opening his eyes, Saanath says quietly to no one in particular, "I suspect that he doesn't like anyone very much."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 7, 2003)

Eduardo looks on as Tomas leaves the room. Then he goes back to his luggage and Saanath, as he rests, hears the sound of some glass items clinking against each other. 



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> As the sound of Tomas stomping down the hall receeds, without opening his eyes, Saanath says quietly to no one in particular, "I suspect that he doesn't like anyone very much."



"No me preocupado, Jefe," he says sourly. "Besides, he should have stuck around. Hiranu waters their drinks in business class." Saanath hears the unmistakeable sound of an alcoholic drink being poured. "Salud!" [a short pause, and then the sound of the glass being replaced on the table. When Eduardo resumes speaking, Saanath gets the feeling it's mostly to himself. ] "Tres anos mas, Querida. Tres anos mas..." Saanath hears him climbing into bed, and then nothing.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 8, 2003)

*Friday Post - Please respond by Monday Evening*

OOC:  You may continue to describe actions or general behavior you take up until the end of the events in this post, but I wanted to move things along a bit.
*************
About ninety minutes after boarding, a female human voice rings through the ship. "Good evening, this is Captain Julia Darius.  I'd like to welcome you aboard the Keruuchan, and let you know that we'll be departing as soon as I get clearance from Starport Control.  There're two sub-merch'es ahead of us, but it should only be another fifteen minutes or so.  We'd like everyone to return to their quarters and strap-in in preparation for our accelleration to escape velocity. The Percies and stewards will come around to see if you need anything and to help you stow your belongings safely.  I know that, for many of you, this will be your first taste of space travel, so if you've got any nerves you may request a sedative from any of the Percies.  

"Meanwhile, let me tell you a bit more about our planned voyage.  After leaving Daramm, we expect a real smooth trip out to 100 diameters before our jump to the neighboring Tamandere system.  There, we'll take on fuel from, and drop off supplies for, a small JohnHenry outpost before continuing on to our Jump 3 trip to Dukh.  We should have you in the Capital on or before Day 205, when the Council begins. Until then, sit back and relax, and we'll see you around the ship.  

"Finally, you'll note on your individual itneraries one or more Captain's Dinners.  I hope you'll take these as the personal invitations they were intended to be - they are an opportunity for me to get to know my passengers and for my passengers to get to know each other.  Plus, the chef really outdoes himself.  

One more merchant vessel, and then we're cleared to depart. The bar is now closed.  Please return to your quarters and strap in."

After a several more minutes, you feel the hum of the Keruuchan's conventional drives beginning to warm up.  Bilem comes to your door and confirms that everything is secured, and some time after that , the captains voice reports: "We are cleared for departure. All staterooms and cargo are secured. Take off in 5...4...3...2...1....0" 

At this, the Keruchan lifts off gently.  It begins to accelerate as the ship surges toward escape velocity.  All the while, the vidscreen on the wall of your stateroom displays a emergency procedures video, including the location of the ship's lifeboats and how to reach them.  Eventually, the ship clears the planet's gravity, and cruises towards the jump point, and a few hours later, you are asked to sit down again as the ship begins to form its jump field.  You experience the momentary stoamch lurch which always accompanies the transition to jumpspace, and the voyage is truly underway.

OOC:  Please include in your responses any specific actions you'd like to take  during the four or so hours before entering jumpspace, includig people you might want to speak with, etc.  Also describe how you intend to spend your days during the first jump.   For entertainment, there is a casino, as well as two lounges/restaurants.  The mid deck's restaurant us incuded for everyone, the upper deck restaurant and bar costs money.  Holovid movies can be rented from your stateroom for Cr2.50.Feel free to speak with or get to know each other, or any other people on board, whether I've named them or not yet.  There are about 50 Luriani passengers, and twenty non-Luriani.  The crew is also a majority Luriani, but just barely, and the Captain is a mixed race human.  The pro-Luriani bias is still evident on board, but definitely comes more from the native Darammis, rather than the crew (Trelene excepted, of course, depending on her attitude regaring such things   Oh, and Trelene did get a nice, comprehensive tour of the ship - ask anything your like about the ship, and I let you know what you found out.).


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 8, 2003)

Ruzz'koff checks that his (minimal) luggage is stowed properly and will then take the opportunity before leaving of going thoroughly over the ship, or at least the parts he can get to - noting the locations of emergency equipment, pressure hatches and the routes to the lifeboats or whatever other evacuation facilities on board. Vids are one thing, seeing it over in reality is quite another - of course actually having to evac for real is nothing like walking through. 
    <_Old habits die hard_>
    He takes the opportunity to cast a practiced eye over the ship, looking at condition, maintenence and general state of the vessal. 

     Returning to the stateroom when the Captain requests, he gives a brief and laconic nod to his roomies before strapping himself in.
"It is good to be moving again. I have been in one place for too long. I am called Ruzz'koff, but you can read the passanger lists as well as I so know that already."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 8, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye stows her luggage carefully and then straps herself in. By the time Bilem arrives, she is fairly well settled and all he has to do is double-check everything. "Will we have time to land planetside at the outpost?" she asks him curiously.

During the hours before jump, she will wander the ship not quite aimlessly, making sure to note where escape pods and such are. She will idly map in her head the best escape route from her quarters, as well as the best defensive location. She doesn't expect trouble, but after those years with her cousin, she is determined to be able to help herself in any situation. As she wanders, she will snag whatever steward or similar person she can find. "Are there any other Aslan aboard?" She will also wander into the (free) mess, and order something light to eat. If anyone else is there whom she knows, she will ask to sit with them. If not, she will sit by herself.


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2003)

Saanath sits up and, assuming that Eduardo is not asleep or busy, introduces himself once more. It the man is ameniable to a chat, Saanath will spend the rest of the time before blastoff shooting the breeze about whatever. 

Having never worked for a large corporation, he is rather curious as to what it is like. Eduardo also seemed rather keen to display his knowledge of corporations, recruiting and the  Council, something that Saanath could do well to know more about. 

And it never hurts to be on someone's good side.

OOC: Liason +10


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 8, 2003)

After getting a drink to settle his nerves Tomas wanders the ship for a while looking over it with the practiced eye of a Navy Technician, shaking his head at the ludicrous frippery of a passenger ship, smiling at the structural integrity and raising a curious eye at any unexpected anomalies. He checks to see who might be in the surrounding rooms and like the others too tracks the escape routes - as always at least three - and position of the lifeboats and bars et al the rest of the time he spends looking at the various people walking by.

Seeing Bilem he grins and waves him over "Hello, good to see you again. Hey I use to be a Navy Engineer - any chance I could get a look at the Ships Engine room?, I'd love to see what keeps this thing up"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 8, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "It is good to be moving again. I have been in one place for too long. I am called Ruzz'koff, but you can read the passanger lists as well as I so know that already."



"Hello," says Cassius, "Look, uh, I jut want you guys to know... I don't have a problem with vargr, okay? I had some good friends back in University who were vargr." He sort of leaves that hanging in the air, as if he's not sure what to say next. Unless engaged further in conversation, he, somehwat uncomfortably, buries himself in a Delgado-Nells promotional packet.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 8, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye stows her luggage carefully and then straps herself in. By the time Bilem arrives, she is fairly well settled and all he has to do is double-check everything. "Will we have time to land planetside at the outpost?" she asks him curiously.



"Well, I suppose you get off the ship if you wanted to, but apparently there's not really much to see.  The charts peg it as a class D startport on a vacuum world that happens to be rich in selenium. Most of the ships that travel between Daramm and Dukh are jump 4 and skip Tamandere altogether."



> "As she wanders, she will snag whatever steward or similar person she can find. "Are there any other Aslan aboard?"



"Not many, ma'am.  The ship's director of security is an Aslan, but I'am afraid there simply aren't too many of your race i nthis region of space.  There should be goodly number at the Council, though, since it attracts people from all over."



> She will also wander into the (free) mess, and order something light to eat. If anyone else is there whom she knows, she will ask to sit with them. If not, she will sit by herself.



ooc: you can handle this with the oter players.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 8, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath sits up and, assuming that Eduardo is not asleep or busy, introduces himself once more. It the man is ameniable to a chat, Saanath will spend the rest of the time before blastoff shooting the breeze about whatever.
> 
> OOC: Liason +10.  Result: 16



 Eduardo seems happy enough to talk after a bit of effort to draw him out.  It seems that he, still fully emplyed by Delgado-Nells, is heading to the Council, unbeknownst to his employer, in an effort to get re-recruited by them.   He's concerned that he's about to be laid off, just three years before he's fully vested in the pension system. If he can get a new four-year contract in a new position with the company signed at the Council, and can do it before his immediate supervisons can sack him, he figures he and his wif wil be able to keep their expected pensions. "Now I'm not going to tell you to live your life, but if I had it to do over again, I'd do it alone, without getting mixed up in any of these megacorps. "


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 8, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Seeing Bilem he grins and waves him over "Hello, good to see you again. Hey I use to be a Navy Engineer - any chance I could get a look at the Ships Engine room?, I'd love to see what keeps this thing up"



"I'll see what I can do, although it might have to be more of a group tour sort of thing.  Where were you wokring before this, friend?"


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 8, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "I'll see what I can do, although it might have to be more of a group tour sort of thing.  Where were you wokring before this, friend?"




"Well you and I both know that those group tours never see anything really interesting" Tomas grins "but see what you can do"

When Bilem ask about his former employment he shrugs as if it was no big deal  
"I was part of an independent belter crew" Tomas answers simply 

"personally I did more salvage than mining though. Before that I was 8 years Imperial Navy - fighting pirates along the fringes.

"did a bit of piloting, hull work and engineering throughout - pretty good with Gravs too" he smiles then reminded of his home

"Going home to see my father, he's a Grav mechanic.

Anyway whats Hiranu like as an employer?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 10, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn turns his head and stares Anaarsi in the eye for a good long minute, without replying.
> 
> He then turns back to his portacomp and grunts. "Marines, kid. Marines. And I ain't no merc."



ooc: Sorry Watus - missed this post before

"Oh, er, sorry."  Anaarsi swallows, pauses for a second, and then, like a man who just doesn't know when to close his mouth, he forges onward. "So, uh, not a mercenary, huh?  What are your plans for the Council then?"  Before waiting for a response, he lauches into a long speech about his plans for getting his broker's seat on the HCN exchange, mentioning his GPA at the university, and how he plans to get a leg up on his competition in a very ingenious - if he does say so himself - way.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 10, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Anyway whats Hiranu like as an employer?"



"No complaints, at least not that I'm in their fleet, and not planetside.  The kiddie characters at the resorts get to be a bit much.  Pay's decent, and you don't get much of the crap you get from some of the other outfits.  Plus, they run so many ships that we usualy get quite a bit of leave between trips.  Works out well for me."


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 10, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Hello," says Cassius, "Look, uh, I jut want you guys to know... I don't have a problem with vargr, okay? I had some good friends back in University who were vargr." He sort of leaves that hanging in the air, as if he's not sure what to say next. Unless engaged further in conversation, he, somehwat uncomfortably, buries himself in a Delgado-Nells promotional packet.




    Ruzz'koff, "That's ok. I don't have a problem with hanging around with inferior prototypes and warm up projects." You <think> he's joking, "It's good that you've been round Vargr before, that way I won't need to worry about you freaking out when I start humping your leg."
   "Is a denial of interspecies bigotry your standard opening conversational gambit, or is there a special reason you felt the need to say that?"


----------



## Watus (Nov 10, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Oh, er, sorry."  Anaarsi swallows, pauses for a second, and then, like a man who just doesn't know when to close his mouth, he forges onward...




Quinn half-heartedly pretends to listen for a minute or so before realizing this is likely to go on indefinately.  While the kid prattles on, he rolls back into his berth and promptly falls asleep.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 10, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff, "That's ok. I don't have a problem with hanging around with inferior prototypes and warm up projects." You <think> he's joking, "It's good that you've been round Vargr before, that way I won't need to worry about you freaking out when I start humping your leg."
> "Is a denial of interspecies bigotry your standard opening conversational gambit, or is there a special reason you felt the need to say that?"



"Look, I'm just trying to get along," he says, looking slightly miffed, "I know some of have given you guys trouble because of the riots and the bombings and the other incidents.  I'm just saying that some of us don't hold *all* vargr responsible for that stuff."  This is obviously a gesture of great magnanimity in his view. "We've got almost three weeks together, so I want you guys to know where I'm coming from so we don't start off on the wrong foot."  The irony seems to escape him utterly.


----------



## Douane (Nov 11, 2003)

_* Vyrkis, hmm? Wonder if she ... Naah! *_

...

When his two bunk-mates finally arrive, Zaedhrarrg can't help but oggling the other Vargr.

_ Wow! He's really a ..., what did Jo call them again? Ah yes, a "beanpole". Wonder how that came about, perhaps he's a vegetarian? *_ [Violent shudder]

During the ensuing "discussion" he keeps wondering about his fellow Vargr.

_* He really has some issues: Prototypes, warm-up projects? What's with this guy? Cassius said right away he has nothing against us Vargr. Must be one of these scholar-types who've never gone out into real life. [Sigh] What a waste! ... And I sure do hope he doesn't start to hump *my* leg! *_


.
.
.


In the following hours before jump-time, Zaedhrarrg will go over every plan and set of specs of the ship available to the public and commit them to his memory.

Once the jump is underway, he will do a quick visual "check" on Vyrkis and Kulsaegh, just in case he's ever met one of them before.  [OOC: Maerdwyn, you know what I'm talking about.  ]  Assuming that this is not the case, he will rely on his "buddy" Bilem (and a "gesture of friendship" or two) to meet some of the crew members, especially the pilot/navigator to swap some tall tales.

Further he will look out for anyone he considers "interesting", ie. other Scouts, people knowledgeable in matters of the Ancients or generally (and visually outstanding) unusual or weird persons. (Since female Aslan and Vargr do certainly count in this regard, he might try to join Ktarlewaweikye on one of her meals.)

He will certainly strike up a chat or two (or at least try to) with Vyrkis and Kulsaegh since he considers their point-of-view on matters of all kind more akin to his own due to their species.

The one thing he *won't* be doing is boring anyone with cool "pilot/ace stories". More apt to listen to other people's stories, the only things he might vividly extemporize on (given _really_ interested listeners) are the Ancients, the nature and peculiarities of Jumpspace and the "well deserved reputation of the IISS for heroic and good deeds". In regard to other's stories: Zaedhrarrg has kept a child's "wide-eyed sense of wonder", so he will listen to most stories with genuine interest if the issue at hand isn't too abstruse.

(And yes, he will keep lugging his service jacket around, unless it's totally unsuitable like a very formal dinner or something like that. [But who'd ever invite him to such an occasion?])


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 11, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "No complaints, at least not that I'm in their fleet, and not planetside.  The kiddie characters at the resorts get to be a bit much.  Pay's decent, and you don't get much of the crap you get from some of the other outfits.  Plus, they run so many ships that we usualy get quite a bit of leave between trips.  Works out well for me."





"Sounds like a good lot to work for" he grins back at Bilem "please see what you can do about a tour of Engineering. By the way who is chief Engineer on this ship anyway? Perhaps you could arrange for us to meet - that would be fun."

After the he takes his leave of Bilem he spends a bit more time checking out whose in the rooms next to his own cabin and heads down to the mess hall where he spots the young kid with the IISS jacket.

(ooc _so want to give me an idea of the cabins around mine and Sanaaths and who's in them?)_


----------



## doghead (Nov 11, 2003)

*Saanath in cabin with Eduardo*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Eduardo seems happy enough to talk after a bit of effort to draw him out.  It seems that he, still fully emplyed by Delgado-Nells, is heading to the Council, unbeknownst to his employer, in an effort to get re-recruited by them.   He's concerned that he's about to be laid off, just three years before he's fully vested in the pension system. If he can get a new four-year contract in a new position with the company signed at the Council, and can do it before his immediate supervisons can sack him, he figures he and his wif wil be able to keep their expected pensions. "Now I'm not going to tell you to live your life, but if I had it to do over again, I'd do it alone, without getting mixed up in any of these megacorps. "




"Really? Why is that? We don't really have any megacorps where I come from. Just some agents, and they are really more independent reps rather than employees."

Saanath will continue to explore the ins and outs of megacorp life with Eduardo for a while. He really has very little knowledge of what its like. He hadn't really considered seeking employment with one but he has always been curious about how others live and work.

Saanath doesn't really have any idea as to how he is going to spent the next few weeks. He does take a moment to pull out his documentation and note down in his datalink when he has been invited to have dinner at the captain's table (if at all). At some point he will access the ship data library (if possible) and do some follow up on the last datasearch (ie: place, politices, people, history - particulary Aslan and Gateway, but also including the Merchantile Council).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 11, 2003)

OOC: This is the mid-deck of the Keruuchan (sorry about the quality of the image - pdf was better, but the file size was too large for EN world's attachments. )

More to come as soon as I can get home.

Thanks,
Ian

Edit: can't seem to attach the picture to this post.  Will try another.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 11, 2003)

*Late Monday Post on Tuesday. *

The first day in Jumpspace passes quietly, and each of you begins to settle into a routine. 



Cassius seems to be spending most of his time on the upper deck, so Ruzz’Koff and Zaedharrg don’t see much of him after that first afternoon. Zaedharrg doesn’t know either Vyrkris or Kulsaegh, and while Kulsaegh is pretty busy with her duties, Vyrkris is quite pretty, and more than willing to talk. She seems to hang out with an Aslan female or a Luriani male quite a bit of the time. Any significant conversation with her, at least at first, is likely going to have to include one of them.


*******************
Saanath’s conversations with Eduardo continue. “Look, to you they might have been ‘independent reps’ – but I guarantee they were looking over their shoulders. If you owe money – ‘venture capital’ they’ll call it when we get to the Council – to a ‘corp, and half your job is trying to cut the strings they keep trying to hang on you. You might need to take their money to get started, but if you do, pay it off before you do anything else. You haven’t made your first credit unless they’ve been paid back their last. You remember that.” Eduardo continues to clam upm however, when Tomas is in the room – Saanath senses it’s more out of embarrassment than anything else, despite his statement, “I got nothing to apologize for. There’s a problem, it’s his, not mine.”
*******************

That evening, Bilem returns with news that Tomas can have a tour of Engineering the next morning, along with a few other passengers who asked for the same thing. He also finds Zaeddharrg pretty easily and strikes up a conversation.
**************

Ktarlewaweikye is introduced to Vyrkris’s friend Felin, and he invites them to dinner on the upper deck. He’s a nice young luriani man, though not nearly as talkative as his friend. During dinner, both Vyrkris and Felin wave to a Luriani woman walking past their table and into Captain’s dining room. “That’s Trelene Scrautigue, one of Makhidkarun’s former VPs. She’s really nice. We had a drink with her at the Red Tide before embarking.” She continues on for a bit, explaining about some of Trelene’s accomplishments. For her part, Ktarlewaweikye notices one of the humans from the Vargr bar, back on Daramm go in the Capatin’s room soon after Trelene.

************** 

Quinn and Trelene are invited to dinner with the captain on that first night, along with six other passengers. One is a very old Luriani who Trelene recognizes. Except for Walid and Trelene, none of the other guests is Luriani. The captain thanks everyone for coming and then asks everyone to introduce themselves. The human to the left of the captain speaks up first, saying “I am Salvor Ishugi. I work as a manager for Pharmacorp, and I’m headed to the council to do some recruitment.” A vargr is next: “Frgegd Gvesh” then a Solomani human: “My name is Jill Zalieckas. I serve as legal counsel to HCN.” Next is Quinn, followed by a mixed-race human: “I’m just looking for a fresh start. Anselm Kiefer, at your service." Trelene is next, followed by an Ursa, who growls out: “I seek employment with Gatway Arms. My name is Andrei Gulchev. This is my compatriot, Marietta Jordana,” nodding to the human woman at his left. Finally, the old and somewhat bent Luriani speaks up quietly. “I am Walid Nells-Corzin, Senior Vice President of Operations at HiranuCorp.” 
Everyone (ooc: at least all the NPCs, that is) are in rather formal attire, and it's clear that everyone here has been around the block a bit. (OOC: continued after your posts/introductions)


----------



## Watus (Nov 11, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Next is Quinn...




"Force Commander J.C. Quinn, Imperial Marine Corps, retired," Quinn grunts, shifting uncomfortably in his chair.  "I have a meeting with HiranuCorp at the Council."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 12, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye really starts to enjoy spending time with the younger Vargr, and even warms to Felin a bit. She often finds herself doing things she hadn't done since her early university days, before her first doctorate.

In the mess with the two friends, she finds herself idly impressed with Trelene's accomplishments, but most of it means nothing to someone with no interest in that line of work, so she concentrates on the superior food of the upper deck, and on the human passing through on his way to dinner with the captain.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh, and Trelene did get a nice, comprehensive tour of the ship - ask anything your like about the ship, and I let you know what you found out.).




Trelene takes the tour. When she gets to see anything remotely having to do with the engines, she asks about specifics. The rest of the tour she just nods and smiles. Specific engine questions are:
What type power plant?
What make/model?
She will also ask to speak to the chief engineer and ask about his/her engines.

She spends the time leading up to the ship's departure in her suite.

After the ship makes the transition to jumpspace, she goes into the oversized bathroom, seals it, and floods it for a swim.

She spends the majority of the trip in her suite and ocationally in the passenger's lounge.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Trelene is next...




Trelene nods.

"I am Trelene Scrautigue, recently retired vice president of Makhidkarum."


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *******************
> Eduardo continues to clam upm however, when Tomas is in the room – Saanath senses it’s more out of embarrassment than anything else, despite his statement, “I got nothing to apologize for.  There’s a problem, it’s his, not mine.”
> *******************




After returning to the cabin to strap in for the jump, Tomas is aware that th place is quiet but too weary to care decides simply to close his eyes and sleep.

He goes out for a meal later and thats when Bilem arrives with news that Tomas can have a tour of Engineering the next morning, along with a few other passengers who asked for the same thing   

(its also here perhaps that he spots Zaeddharrg greeting him in Vargr "so your  IISS huh - so you goin' on the engine tour in the morning?")
...

Later he returns to his cabin, this time with a bottle of whiskey to share

"Koro" he says respectfullyto both Sanaath and Eduardo, offering  the Whiskey bottle as a token "I want to apologise for my outburst earlier - it was a hard day. You especially" he nods to Sanaath "I saw what you tried to do planetside..." 

(ooc _hmm potential for two simultaneous conversations here - 1. Zaeddharrg 2. Sanaath & Eduardo - lets see if I can keep up!)_


----------



## doghead (Nov 12, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> He goes out for a meal later and thats when Bilem with news that Tomas can have a tour of Engineering the next morning, almong with a few other passengers who asked for the same ...




Saanath has always been intrigued by passengers desire to check out the engines or whatever. He decides to tag along and see what the attraction is. He asks Bilem if its OK.



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> Later he returns to his cabin, this time with a bottle of whiskey to share.
> 
> "Koro" he says respectfullyto both Sanaath and Eduardo, offering  the Whiskey bottle as a token "I want to apologise for my outburst earlier - it was a hard day. You especially" he nods to Sanaath "I saw what you tried to do planetside..."
> 
> <snip>




Saanath lets out a bemused snort which becomes a full bodied laugh. "It all started so simply," he begins, which of courses reminds him of how it ended and the mirth suddenly dissapears, "but ended rather badly."

He is silent for a moment.

"There are no hard feelings here, Koro," he finishes with a worn but genuine smile. The last word he pronounces carefully, as if trying the honorific for the first time.

"Perhaps if I had stayed out of it, it might have ended differently. But who really knows. You can only do as you see best at the time." Of course, the last part seems as much directed at himself as anyone in the room.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 12, 2003)

*Captain's Dining Room: Quinn and Trelene*

"Good evening to you all," says the captain after the introductions are through. Small talk ensues, followed by a truly excellent meal - same dishes for everyone but in portions appropriate to each person's racial palatte. The captain seems genuinely pleasant, and her staff seems to respect her. Neither Frgegd nor Walid participates very much: the former seems to be trying to shrink into his chair, while the latter is watching everything and everyone intently, while gracefully deflecting any attempts at conversation sent his way. Everyone else seems relatively friendly, although after an hour of this both Trelene and Quinn realize nothing much as been said. It's almost as if contract negotiations have already begun for several people here, and therefore each person is just feeling the others out. 

Finally, as dessert is being served, the Captain speaks to everyone again: "This gathering is slightly different than those I will be hosting throughout the rest of the voyage, as I am using it to take the opportunity to ask you all a personal favor. I don't usually travel this route, and I must say, with all respect to those of your from Daramm or Dukh, I must say that I've experienced a bit of culture shock over the past couple weeks planetside." 

"Now, working for HiranuCorp,[She looks to Walid] my motto is 'Give the customer what it wants, in the manner it wants it,' but in this case, I'm not sure that's the best policy. Besides, this is not truly one of our regular pleasure cruises aboard the Keruuchan."

"All of you here are experienced enough that you'll have your choice of assignments at the Council. But those young ones out there [She gestures the restaurant beyond the doors.] are going where the companies send them. And with the unemployment in this region, the companies are going to send them a lot farther than most of them think. I think I speak for every one of their fututre managers when I say, 'They need to be brought down a few pegs.' 

"On a bridge tour this afternoon, one of actually them asked if he could take over for one of my Vargr crewman if he 'went terrorist on us'. "I swear to you the *only* time Khzard has every looked *remotely* like a terrorist was at that exact moment. 

"What I am going to ask you to do, ladies and gentlemen, is show them that they are in space now. Imperial Space, not Luriani Space. [Andrei chuckles and grins. Anselm frowns.] If you are insulted, call them on it. Pointedly. Make sure -
[Walid breaks in, and the Captain looks a bit stung, just for a second. The old man speaks in a thin voice
"What the captian is saying, friends, is that we should treat our fellow citizens as they will be treated on assignment, and that they must be taught to treat others not otf the Luriani race in such a way that they can be employed away from their homeworld."

The captain resumes, "Thank you, Mr. Vice President. What I am asking of you and Ms. Scrautigue, then, is the converse. When interacting with the the young Lurianis, I hope you will perhaps, overemphasize the repect I'm sure you have for the members of other races we have aboard this ship, be they passengers or members of the crew. What say you all?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 12, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath has always been intrigued by passengers desire to check out the engines or whatever. He decides to tag along and see what the attraction is. He asks Bilem if its OK.



"Sure. We start at 0900 in the Passenger's lounge."



> "There are no hard feelings here, Koro," he finishes with a worn but genuine smile. The last word he pronounces carefully, as if trying the honorific for the first time.
> 
> "Perhaps if I had stayed out of it, it might have ended differently. But who really knows. You can only do as you see best at the time." Of course, the last part seems as much directed at himself as anyone in the room.



"That's how it is in all things, Jefe," says Eduardo.  Then turning to Tomas, and accepting the bottle, "Well, Delgado is full of bastards.  I can't fault you too much for assuming I'm one of 'em.  Hell, maybe you were right. But while we decide [he reaches into his bag, withdrawing some cards]...How are you boys at Pazak?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 12, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Trelene takes the tour. When she gets to see anything remotely having to do with the engines, she asks about specifics. The rest of the tour she just nods and smiles. Specific engine questions are:
> What type power plant?
> What make/model?
> She will also ask to speak to the chief engineer and ask about his/her engines.



The chief engineer is Tagir Wachona, a Luriani in his thirties. He's predictably proud of his vessel, and eager to show Trelene around. "The Keruuchan is from before your time, I'd say. But I think you'll be pleased when you see the Ship's Boats, Trelene (May I call you Trelene?)." 

"This is a Delgado ship, and everything here that's original was made by them when the Keruuchan was born back in '68. You see here that we run a Fusion reactor [OOC: TL9] and it powers our man' drive [OOC:"Manuever Drive" 1-G. Not all that impressive.] Most of our newer ships run the smaller reactor model Gateway Shipping makes, but I'm happy with this one."

"Now, my jump drive [Jump 3] is a refit. They put it in when they converted the ship to from short to mid-range back in '79. That's when I came on, fresh out of the Navy.

"Ah, now. Take a look at these guys. We sold our old ones to a mining outfit, and replaced them with these two." The two engineers have come to the two ships's boats that serve as the life boats for the Keruuchan. They look rather ordinary at first, and then Trelene sees the engines and smiles. They're Makhidkarun, and most definitely incorporate the miniturization technology that Trelene developed a few years ago to reduce the cost of such engines.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 12, 2003)

ONe more try on the Mid Deck .jpg


----------



## doghead (Nov 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "That's how it is in all things, Jefe," says Eduardo.  Then turning to Tomas, and accepting the bottle, "Well, Delgado is full of bastards.  I can't fault you too much for assuming I'm one of 'em.  Hell, maybe you were right. But while we decide [he reaches into his bag, withdrawing some cards]...How are you boys at Pazak?"




"I have no idea to be frank. But run through the rules and I suspect that I will recognise it."

"And the universe is full of bastards."

Saanath will accept a shot or two as well.

OOC: Asuming Pazak isn't a common game, like poker or blackjack.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 12, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OOC: Asuming Pazak isn't a common game, like poker or blackjack.



OOC: Not that I gave you any sort of heads-up before this (sorry), but Saanath and Tomas would probably both know it, and maybe own their own deck for playing, depending on their interest in gambling - it's pretty common in Gateway, especially among spacers (actually it's stolen from a SW video game I played and enjoyed recently).  It's a lot like a mix of poker and blackjack, actually.  Each person tries to get to 21, as in blackjack, but the game adds of negative-value cards and a held hand that deepen the strategy of the game.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Sure. We start at 0900 in the Passenger's lounge."
> 
> 
> "That's how it is in all things, Jefe," says Eduardo.  Then turning to Tomas, and accepting the bottle, "Well, Delgado is full of bastards.  I can't fault you too much for assuming I'm one of 'em.  Hell, maybe you were right. But while we decide [he reaches into his bag, withdrawing some cards]...How are you boys at Pazak?"




Tomas grins broadly starting to like the old man better even if he is Delgado
"Yeah, can't tell if your a bastard or not." he takes a seat ready for the game "and its been a while since I last played, So I'll tell you if your still a bastard depending on how much creds I lose!"

He chuckles to himself hoping that his words have broken the ice and tries to recall the rules - it was a game much played amongst belters during the quiet times

"any houserules we need to know about?."...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 12, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "any houserules we need to know about?."...



"Nah."  And then, dryly, "Well, maybe a few - They usually come up when a beginner gets his first winning hand.  Don't worry I'll fill you in if necessary.  20 credits each, or are we feeling adventurous?  Gotta warn you though, we go much above that, and we're putting the whiskey away."

[OOC:   One opposed gambling check (INT based, everyman skill, +2 Synergy bonus if you have 5 ranks in Bluff) will cover the whole first hour of gambling.  There will be 20 split of the pot, in order of the gambling check results.]


----------



## Douane (Nov 13, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> He goes out for a meal later and thats when Bilem arrives with news that Tomas can have a tour of Engineering the next morning, along with a few other passengers who asked for the same thing
> 
> (its also here perhaps that he spots Zaeddharrg greeting him in Vargr "so your  IISS huh - so you goin' on the engine tour in the morning?")




Zaedhrarrg stares in awe at the human, as only a few of them had ever bothered learning to properly speak Irilitok and of these all had been scouts.

Within a few seconds, however, he opens his muzzle in a happy grin.


[Vargr]"Sure, yes. Want to take a look at what this tub's got under the ..., aah, the hood. Might come in handy, one never knows, though it's of course the man that counts. Err ..., or the woman, of course. All those pieces of machinery can get you only so far, after all.

But what about you? You going ...., em, are you going, too? And how did you get to learn Irilitok?

Oh, my name's Zaedhrarrg. What's yours?"


Zaedhrarrg looks expectantly at the human.


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2003)

*Saan, Eduardo, Tomas in cabin*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Nah."  And then, dryly, "Well, maybe a few - They usually come up when a beginner gets his first winning hand.  Don't worry I'll fill you in if necessary.  20 credits each, or are we feeling adventurous?  Gotta warn you though, we go much above that, and we're putting the whiskey away."
> 
> [OOC:   One opposed gambling check (INT based, everyman skill, +2 Synergy bonus if you have 5 ranks in Bluff) will cover the whole first hour of gambling.  There will be 20 split of the pot, in order of the gambling check results.]




"OK, I'm in. I do know the game if it is what I think it is. 20 creds is fine to start."

OOC: Gambling +10. Actually, I have played it in SW. Perhaps thats why I chose blackjack and poker, the name rang some bells somewhere.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 13, 2003)

*Wednesday Post*

OOC: There's still some business from the last post, so we'll just let the curent conversations etc. continue for now.

Captain's Dining Room:
Andrei, the Ursa, responds first, after exchanging a glance and a smile with his friend: "This will not be a problem, Captain."  

Anselm's answer comes quickly after, "Now hold on - I'll stick up myself, but if you want these brats to develop better attitudes, then you hire yourselves a motivational speaker."  Frgegd and Salvor both seem to nod at this. Jill doesn't seem to respond at all.
**********

Cabin M-46
Eduardo deals the cards, and the three men fall into their gaming personas - Eduardo's tends toward mocking banter, with a bit of self mockery thrown in when he thinks he's winning too much or let an insult hit to close to home.

A the hour ends, the cards are not kind to Saanath.  Eduardo, plays Tomas closely, but in the end, Tomas takes the winner's share. OOC:+Cr20 (net) to Tomas, -Cr20 to Saanath


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 13, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Cabin M-46
> Eduardo deals the cards, and the three men fall into their gaming personas - Eduardo's tends toward mocking banter, with a bit of self mockery thrown in when he thinks he's winning too much or let an insult hit to close to home.
> 
> A the hour ends, the cards are not kind to Saanath.  Eduardo, plays Tomas closely], but in the end, Tomas takes the winner's share. OOC:+Cr20 (net) to Tomas, -Cr20 to Saanath




"Pazak!" Tomas calls with a whoop and a laugh 
"seems I'm not so stale after all!" he says as he collects his creds "sorry about that Sanaath - so we all up for another round?"


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 13, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Zaedhrarrg stares in awe at the human, as only a few of them had ever bothered learning to properly speak Irilitok and of these all had been scouts.
> Within a few seconds, however, he opens his muzzle in a happy grin.
> 
> [Vargr]"Sure, yes. Want to take a look at what this tub's got under the ..., aah, the hood. Might come in handy, one never knows, though it's of course the man that counts. Err ..., or the woman, of course. All those pieces of machinery can get you only so far, after all.
> ...




"Tomas Makea" Tomas replies "and I yep I agree that its the man that counts more than the machine, Enigma of Steel we use to call it at home. Though I'd say that the 'Man' is the Engineer. 
Engineering keeps the ship flying, the pilots just point it in the right direction." he pauses to see if he gets any reaction from that little jibe still hung over from his Navy days 

"Anyway I trained with Vargr in the Navy" Tomas goes on to explain  "and then when I worked salvage out in the Marches, I worked beside an old Vargr loner we called Kujo"


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Pazak!" Tomas calls with a whoop and a laugh
> "seems I'm not so stale after all!" he says as he collects his creds "sorry about that Sanaath - so we all up for another round?"




Saanath grins as he chucks in another 20. 

"Absolooutely. But this time the gloves are off."

As they play the next set, Saanath will continue to explore the life of a Belter and a company man. Its mostly just curiosity, and if the territory seems treacherous, he'll go in other directions. But both of these men may be in a position to help him understand more about Mura Mur and "the way of things". Perhaps if he was more sure of his intentions, he would just come out and ask. But for the moment, he is content to just to see what comes up.

OOC: Carousing/Gather Info +12.


----------



## Watus (Nov 13, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Captain's Dining Room:
> Andrei, the Ursa, responds first, after exchanging a glance and a smile with his friend: "This will not be a problem, Captain."




Quinn grunts non-commitally.  _It's gonna take a hell of a lot longer than a couple of weeks in jumpspace to solve _that_ problem_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 13, 2003)

Tour before jump:



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The chief engineer is Tagir Wachona, a Luriani in his thirties. He's predictably proud of his vessel, and eager to show Trelene around. "The Keruuchan is from before your time, I'd say. But I think you'll be pleased when you see the Ship's Boats, Trelene (May I call you Trelene?)."




"Yes. That would be fine."



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "This is a Delgado ship, and everything here that's original was made by them when the Keruuchan was born back in '68. You see here that we run a Fusion reactor [OOC: TL9] and it powers our man' drive [OOC:"Manuever Drive" 1-G. Not all that impressive.] Most of our newer ships run the smaller reactor model Gateway Shipping makes, but I'm happy with this one."




"I understand completely."



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Now, my jump drive [Jump 3] is a refit. They put it in when they converted the ship to from short to mid-range back in '79. That's when I came on, fresh out of the Navy.




I actually spent some time in the navy myself. I saw some action against the Zhodani. But I was injured in a boarding action."



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Ah, now. Take a look at these guys. We sold our old ones to a mining outfit, and replaced them with these two." The two engineers have come to the two ships's boats that serve as the life boats for the Keruuchan. They look rather ordinary at first, and then Trelene sees the engines and smiles. They're Makhidkarun, and most definitely incorporate the miniturization technology that Trelene developed a few years ago to reduce the cost of such engines.




"It is good to see something I worked on here on your ship. Have you tested those drives out? Just wondering how well they work in the field."

*************************************************
Captain's Dining Room:



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The captain asks, "What say you all?"
> 
> Andrei, the Ursa, responds first, after exchanging a glance and a smile with his friend: "This will not be a problem, Captain."
> 
> Anselm's answer comes quickly after, "Now hold on - I'll stick up myself, but if you want these brats to develop better attitudes, then you hire yourselves a motivational speaker." Frgegd and Salvor both seem to nod at this. Jill doesn't seem to respond at all.




"I will do my best with the young Lurianis. It has taken me a long time to get over such prejudices that my race is well known for. It won't be easy, but I believe it will carry more weight because of the status I have from my former position at Makhidkarun. You can count on my help captain."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 13, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Saanath grins as he chucks in another 20.
> 
> "Absolooutely. But this time the gloves are off."
> 
> ...



[OOC: Stupid post eating boards *grumbles*  I'll expand on the description a bit later, but you can see the results over in the dice roller for now. ]

Eduardo, after he wins a few hands is only too happy to give the to younger me some advice: "Dios!  You make a play like that on Dukh, and you'll end up doing waste reclamation on a planetoid. Do you even know how to bribe someone there?  No. Mira! The Luriani like to think they're above bribes.  Offering cash insults them, and will get your resume tossed.  You remember DASO.  Dinner, Art, Sport, Opera.  A nice dinner for the receptionist and his girl will get your resume tot he top of the pile.  Good opera tickets for the manager will go a long way towards securing an offer.

Saanath does better this time, but Tomas is able to continually escape defeat by dropping a negative card to bring his total back under 21.  This hour however, belongs to Eduardo.  With a drink and a smile, he says " Time to win your money back, eh Saanath?"  He drops Cr40 into the ante.  
[OOC: Saanath -20Cr.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 13, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> "I will do my best with the young Lurianis. It has taken me a long time to get over such prejudices that my race is well known for. It won't be easy, but I believe it will carry more weight because of the status I have from my former position at Makhidkarun. You can count on my help captain."



"Thank you, Ms. Scrautigue. I'm sure Walid feels just the same way," she says in the direction of the VP.  Something in her tone is a bit forced, and you get the idea she's not at all sure of that.

"Of course," He responds simply.

Jill, meanwhile, looks a bit dubious, and Quinn is pretty sure she had the same thoughts he did.  "Captain, this ship is, of course, under your directions, but I am not convinced this will have any real effect on your passengers.  If it's simply to feel better in the face of prejudice, that it one thing, but I feel I must warn you than sanctioned 'hazing' of your passengers may create exposure to harassment claims against Hiranucorp and your crew."  

Walid responds before the Captain: "Thank you, counselor, but you may rest assured that we are not requiring anyone to do anything that would place themselves or the company at legal risk, and that this is but a tiny step in the process of reconditioning the Darammis.  It is felt that if they receive a taste of the their new reality before beginning their more formal indoctrination program, that they will be more receptive to it. Captain?"

"Yes. Thank You," She says crisply. "Now, I hope you will all consider what I have asked, but shour you choose not to participate, you are ordered not to discuss what we have talked about with anyone who was not present here tonight. Now, let us enjoy the wonderful dessert Marko has prepared.  Do any of you have questions on other matters, as we begin our journey?

There is a little more discussion, after this [ooc:  and the PCs can certainly sepak with the grou or each other, or remain quiet at ths point], and then people start to head back to their cabins.  The Captain thanks each of you for coming, and says, "Please don't hesitate to contact me if your have any questions regarding what we discussed.  I will see you occasionally around the ship, and we'll have you here at least one more time for dinner, as we take different section of the ship each night. Enjoy your trip on the Keruuchan."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 13, 2003)

*Back in time a bit - Trelene's tour*

"It is good to see something I worked on here on your ship. Have you tested those drives out? Just wondering how well they work in the field."

"They're sweet.  The engines fill a good 5 tons less displacement than other models, so we put in some extra couches for rescues. Thank goodness we haven't had any need for them, but we made them stowable, 'cause use the boats for ferrying supplies when it's not convenient to set the whole ship down on a planet. The extra cargo space comes in real handy."


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2003)

*Saan, Eduardo, Tomas in Cabin.*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Eduardo, after he wins a few hands is only too happy to give the to younger me some advice: "Dios!  You make a play like that on Dukh, and you'll end up doing waste reclamation on a planetoid. Do you even know how to bribe someone there?  No. Mira! The Luriani like to think they're above bribes.  Offering cash insults them, and will get your resume tossed.  You remember DASO.  Dinner, Art, Sport, Opera.  A nice dinner for the receptionist and his girl will get your resume tot he top of the pile.  Good opera tickets for the manager will go a long way towards securing an offer.




"DASO. I will remember that if I apply. And you're right, I'm playing like a pig tonight.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Saanath does better this time, but Tomas is able to continually escape defeat by dropping a negative card to bring his total back under 21.  This hour however, belongs to Eduardo.  With a drink and a smile, he says " Time to win your money back, eh Saanath?"  He drops Cr40 into the ante.
> [OOC: Saanath -20Cr.]




"Ah," Saanath says slowly as he stretches out his back. "No more tonight. You can keep it for now. I have plenty of time to win it back, with interest, later.

"I was considering a trip to the bar. I haven't really seen the ship. Anyone interested?"

OOC: Is it evening?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 13, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OOC: Is it evening?



OOC:  I assumed so - at least it always is whenever I play cards    It's the same time as Quinn's/Trelene's dinner.


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC:  I assumed so - at least it always is whenever I play cards    It's the same time as Quinn's/Trelene's dinner.



 My thinking exactly.


----------



## Douane (Nov 14, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Tomas Makea" Tomas replies "and I yep I agree that its the man that counts more than the machine, Enigma of Steel we use to call it at home. Though I'd say that the 'Man' is the Engineer.
> Engineering keeps the ship flying, the pilots just point it in the right direction." he pauses to see if he gets any reaction from that little jibe still hung over from his Navy days
> 
> "Anyway I trained with Vargr in the Navy" Tomas goes on to explain  "and then when I worked salvage out in the Marches, I worked beside an old Vargr loner we called Kujo"




For the tiniest of moments, Zaedhrarrg's ears flatten against his skull before they "pop" up again as he recalls someting from his past.

"Yeah, sure, if the engines run on fumes of booze, smoke and the sound of snoring. So you are an engineer?"


_* 'Tonas Nakae' Hmmm, they are all nice and that, but adopting some proper naming conventions wouldn't really hurt, would it? *_


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 14, 2003)

Ruzz'koff decides to ingore Cassius. For his part he appears to making a considerable effort to pretent the two Vargr don't exits. This suits Ruzz'koff just fine and leaves him free to spend his time tweaking and tinkering with starship designs on his computer. Otherwise he keeps himself to himself, sometimes in his cabin, sometimes in the passanger lounge.
     He's not going out of his way to introduce himself to people, though anyone who was at MacAllisters will get a semi-friendly nod. Mostly he keeps himself to himself and observes the social dynamics of those around him.

(OOC: Which sort of a Sense Motive check on the world around him)


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2003)

With anyone who wishes to come, Saanath takes the scenic route around the ship and eventually up to the bar.

Arriving at the bar he orders a vodka and settles back into the biggest (arm)chair that he can find. 

_Nothing to do for 3 weeks.

I should .... oh bother it, I'll worry about "should do" tomorrow._

Idly, he gazes around the room to see who else is there.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 14, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> With anyone who wishes to come, Saanath takes the scenic route around the ship and eventually up to the bar.
> 
> Arriving at the bar he orders a vodka and settles back into the biggest (arm)chair that he can find.
> 
> ...



Eduardo buys the first round of drinks, and the two of men [possibly three, if Tomas comes] talk for a while, until Eduardo sighs and says, "Amigos, in my experience, Pazak winnings turn to dust by morning, so no use keeping them. Luego." With a smile and a slight bow of the head, he walks over to the casino area (Starboard of the bar) and sits down at a poker game.

Most of the bar's clientele is Luriani, as are the barkeep and the servers. There's a older looking aslan in the corner wearing a security officer's uniform, watching the place. Saanath overhear one luriani complaining to a group of his friends about getting stuck in a room with two vargr and how now all his stuff is going to stink of [urine].

Over in the restaurant area (on the port side of the bar), Saanath recognizes the Aslan doctor, Ktarlewaweikye, sitting with a Luriani man and a vargr.

[Edit: Couldn't tell it Ruzz'koff would have been in the bar at this point but, if he want's to be, he is. Same with anyone else.]


----------



## Douane (Nov 15, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Zaedharrg doesn’t know either Vyrkris or Kulsaegh, and while Kulsaegh is pretty busy with her duties, Vyrkris is quite pretty, and more than willing to talk. She seems to hang out with an Aslan female or a Luriani male quite a bit of the time. Any significant conversation with her, at least at first, is likely going to have to include one of them.




Since an Aslan is considerable more "exotic" around these parts than a Luriani, Zaedhrarrg will "ambush" Vyrkis and her friend during mealtime. [probably on the second day] Unencumbered by virtually any real knowledge of Aslan customs, Zaedhrarrg intends to make a good first impression by greeting Ktarlewaweikye in Trokh, dredging up every piece of the language he's ever heard and relying on his intuition in linguistic matters to make up for the holes in his knowledge.


After approaching their table and properly greeting Vyrkis with "Hello, Vyrkis. Hope all is well. So this is your friend? Don't worry, I'll be really polite and not too forward!", Zaedhrarrg will balance his tray on one of his paws and do, with grand flourish, a sweeping bow:

[Trokh]"Greetings, my lady! I'm Zaedhrarrg of the Vargr, forever at your service. Might I be so bold to inquire how it came about for Milady to grace this journey with her presence?"



[OoC: Linguist roll was a total of 24. Wonder what came across! ]


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Eduardo buys the first round of drinks, and the two of men [possibly three, if Tomas comes] talk for a while, until Eduardo sighs and says, "Amigos, in my experience, Pazak winnings turn to dust by morning, so no use keeping them. Luego." With a smile and a slight bow of the head, he walks over to the casino area (Starboard of the bar) and sits down at a poker game.




Saanath wishes Eduardo luck, and sits watching the crowd. The vodka goes down easily, and soon he is considering an empty glass. _A couple of whiskys, one vodka ... OK, one more then I'm done for the day._



> Most of the bar's clientele is Luriani, as are the barkeep and the servers. There's a older looking aslan in the corner wearing a security officer's uniform, watching the place. Saanath overhear one luriani complaining to a group of his friends about getting stuck in a room with two vargr and how now all his stuff is going to stink of [urine].




Saanath gets up and heads for the bar. On impulse, he deviates slightly bringing him up to the table with the group of Luriani.

"Adult daipers. My grandfather swore by them. Perhaps your friend could give them a try."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 15, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Adult daipers. My grandfather swore by them. Perhaps your friend could give them a try."



The Luriani who made the comment looks up at Saanath, narrows his eyes a little, and responds, "I could pass them on.  You give me a few of yours, and I'll see if my roommates can figure out to get them to fit around their tails. Piss off."


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2003)

Saanath shrugs and heads off to the bar.

_You idiot. You misheard what he said and he got you good. Doesn't stop him from being a pig ignorant ******, though. But next time, you really ought to put you brain in gear before your mouth. 

Could have sworn he said that *his friend* ... _.

"Yeah, a vodka on ice. Double."

_Don't know why you are grinning like an idiot. You lost the first round._


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye smiles at the Vargr, feeling rather at ease in the company of her roommate. "I am Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui," she replies in Trokh. "It's very nice to meet you. Ehh, you can call me Ktarle." In deference to Vyrkris, she continues in Galanglic. "I am here probably for the same reason as you--I had nothing in mind, so I entered the lottery and got in. I am a medical doctor, specializing in Aslan genetics, but I am highly skilled in practical medicine of my people and of the Vargr. So, if you need a healer, I'm your woman." She is mildly surprised at her loquaciousness, and glances down at her empty glass. She isn't quite sure what was in it, having never heard of it but taking Vyrkris's word, and obviously it was having an effect. "And what are you here for, my good sir?" She sweeps a generous arm toward an empty seat at the table. "Please be seated. This is my roommate, Vyrkris, but it appears as though you are already aquainted." She looks up at him and smiles expectantly.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 15, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> For the tiniest of moments, Zaedhrarrg's ears flatten against his skull before they "pop" up again as he recalls someting from his past.
> 
> "Yeah, sure, if the engines run on fumes of booze, smoke and the sound of snoring. So you are an engineer?"
> 
> ...




"Haha!" Tomas laughs heartily at Zaedhrarrg's implied description of engineers "obviously you've met a few engineers then" he grins - of course making sure not to show any teeth  - 
"you know it can get boring on those long hauls when the engineers are that good! Yep I was technical crew in the Navy, did hull work, a bit of piloting and Astronav when I had too, but my first love was engines.

Anyway whats a scout doing on a passenger ship going to Dukh?"

(ooc For continuities sake I'll forgo the bar visit with Eduardo and Sanaath and say I went to sleep instead)


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2003)

Saanath streatches out with a groan. _Enough trouble for one day, I think._. With that he heads back to the cabin and to bed.


----------



## Douane (Nov 17, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye smiles at the Vargr, feeling rather at ease in the company of her roommate. "I am Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui," she replies in Trokh. "It's very nice to meet you. Ehh, you can call me Ktarle." In deference to Vyrkris, she continues in Galanglic. "I am here probably for the same reason as you--I had nothing in mind, so I entered the lottery and got in. I am a medical doctor, specializing in Aslan genetics, but I am highly skilled in practical medicine of my people and of the Vargr. So, if you need a healer, I'm your woman." She is mildly surprised at her loquaciousness, and glances down at her empty glass. She isn't quite sure what was in it, having never heard of it but taking Vyrkris's word, and obviously it was having an effect. "And what are you here for, my good sir?" She sweeps a generous arm toward an empty seat at the table. "Please be seated. This is my roommate, Vyrkris, but it appears as though you are already aquainted." She looks up at him and smiles expectantly.




"Errr ..."

_* You are so dead, Old Man, so dead! I gonna kick your butt all over the spaceport next time we meet. *_

[embarrassed Vargr grin]

"Pleased to meet you, too, Ketarle. Umm, sorry for that. Seems that few non-Vargr names confirm to the established patters of Aarghoun. I will try to do better in the future. Oh, and my apology for the entrance. Guess I was somehow misinformed about proper Aslan greeting ceremonies." _* Die, Jo, die! *_


Sliding himself onto one of the empty seats, Zaedhrarrg slowly regains his confidence.


"So you are a medic? Your abilities will probably come into use somewhere on this journey, as something always happens during these. Myself I'm a pilot," glancing at his jacket, "not that it isn't obvious. But somehow I guess they won't let me at the wheel of this tub.
And as my linguistic abilities seem to fail in regard to 'business-speak' and the IISS wasn't exactly an institute of higher learning, I haven't much in common to chat about with most people around here.
Besides, I was really surprised to meet Vyrkris here. I'm kinda used meeting someone of my species only once every few years. Guess the lonely scout life doesn't really appeal to them.

Oh, Vyrkris, can you believe this? I just heard that quite a few Vargr are serving in the imperial Navy. Sounds unbelievable, doesn't it? Vargr respecting ranks over charisma!"


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 17, 2003)

Evening:

   Ruzz'koff is in the bar, nursing a rather excellent half-bottle of Pinot-Gris imported from the extents and keeping half an ear on events. _<I have to stink the place out with #### do I?>_ he looks at his glass, _<Why didn't he say earlier? If I'd known he was expecting me to do that I'd have had beer. Anyway, it'd mask the smell of fish>_

     He takes care to give a cursory nod, and just a slight knowing smile to Saanath as he passes on his way to bed.

-----------------------------​
Next day:

(He is rooming with Zaedhrarrg, so I'll presume he is at least in ear shot)

"Oh, Vyrkris, can you believe this? I just heard that quite a few Vargr are serving in the imperial Navy. Sounds unbelievable, doesn't it? Vargr respecting ranks over charisma!"

"If I may interject, you don't obey the uniform, you obey the person inside it. It just so happens that Imperial officers are largely capable, competent and competent hence their charisma is strong, nothing odd about that at all."


----------



## Douane (Nov 17, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Haha!" Tomas laughs heartily at Zaedhrarrg's implied description of engineers "obviously you've met a few engineers then" he grins - of course making sure not to show any teeth  -
> "you know it can get boring on those long hauls when the engineers are that good! Yep I was technical crew in the Navy, did hull work, a bit of piloting and Astronav when I had too, but my first love was engines.
> 
> Anyway whats a scout doing on a passenger ship going to Dukh?"




"Well, not really, but I've met ground crews. 
Remember that us Scouts have to be a bit of everything, so we don't really have an intense rivalry between branches. Unless, of course, in regard to the most dreaded of all, the paper-pushers. [Shudder] Come to think of it, we don't really have branches, umm ..., nevermind. But I’ve been told that such thing is a given in most military services, though I don't really understand why.

Anyway, no need to continue that feud, eh?

Still, I've to admit that, while I certainly appreciate a fine-working converter/engine - and who doesn't -, I can't imagine hanging it around the whole time, I mean it doesn't move and nothing, so it would be just  ... gargh! [Flexes paws in frustration] Well, kinda boring. Sorry, but it just seems that I'm a moving man, err .. Vargr, that is. Hmm, better let sleeping dogs lie! Umm ..., stupid metapher, isnt it?

So, where were we? Ah, yes!

Everything becomes boring someday, doesn't it? Even the IISS, though it's kinda surprising for most. So I was searching for something new, and interesting of course, and thought 'Why not?'. I mean, good pilots are always needed and this Council should be no exception. Still, I wish they would let me on the bridge, just to check, of course. But all I get is some mumbling about security measures because of recent terrorism activities. As if a scout would ever participate in such thing!

But, hey, what about you?"


----------



## Douane (Nov 17, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Next day:
> 
> (He is rooming with Zaedhrarrg, so I'll presume he is at least in ear shot)
> 
> ...




[OoC: Zaedhrarrg's "making his moves" on the two ladies () during mealtime, so let's assume Ruzz'koff just strolled by, okay? Besides, Zaed not really a whispering kind of guy. ]


"Ah, Ruzz'koff, it's you. So you were Navy?

Okay, I’ll buy that about the person, but still. All of them? They are humans after all, and don’t tell me that the Human way and the Vargr way do mesh well. I mean, honestly, how can any Vargr stand that static way of living for long?"


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 17, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Well, not really, but I've met ground crews.
> Remember that us Scouts have to be a bit of everything, so we don't really have an intense rivalry between branches. Unless, of course, in regard to the most dreaded of all, the paper-pushers. [Shudder] Come to think of it, we don't really have branches, umm ..., nevermind. But I’ve been told that such thing is a given in most military services, though I don't really understand why.
> 
> Anyway, no need to continue that feud, eh?
> ...




Tomas nods appreciatively as the young Vargr continues, he likes the way this one thinks, but then he always did like Vargr, and the life of the scout had always appealed to his 'romantic side'.

"Yeah I heard about the terrorism, but got to admit I don't know much about it. But after what I've seen I'd say there's something '_fishy_' about any news from the Luriani.

A mover huh, a nomad." he shrugs at the thought "I dunno - everyone needs to have some kind of roots, a place to call home even when their on a Ship far far away. Thats why I liked the engines, I'd listened to them humming and it would remind me of the wind blowing through the palms and the waves booming through the reef, no matter where I was I'd be able to close my eyes and be home.

Thats where I'm heading now. The trip to Dukh is just another step closer to home"


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 17, 2003)

*Ktarlewaweikye, Aslan medic*



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> [embarrassed Vargr grin]



[OOC: Did I miss something?]



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> "So you are a medic? Your abilities will probably come into use somewhere on this journey, as something always happens during these. Myself I'm a pilot," glancing at his jacket, "not that it isn't obvious. But somehow I guess they won't let me at the wheel of this tub.
> And as my linguistic abilities seem to fail in regard to 'business-speak' and the IISS wasn't exactly an institute of higher learning, I haven't much in common to chat about with most people around here.
> Besides, I was really surprised to meet Vyrkris here. I'm kinda used meeting someone of my species only once every few years. Guess the lonely scout life doesn't really appeal to them."



Ktarlewaweikye nods. "I haven't done a lot of practice, but I can patch you up if you need it. Piloting, now that is something." She nods again. "I did a bit, but it wasn't much. I couldn't fly this thing, even if I had to! Well," she reflects, "if I had to. But I couldn't tell you what type of engines we've got or any of that!" She grins, showing a lot of teeth. "So you don't get to meet any Vargr? That's a shame, that's a shame. But Vyrkris here is a good sort." She nods yet again.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 17, 2003)

*Ktarlewaweikye, Aslan medic*



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> "They are humans after all, and don’t tell me that the Human way and the Vargr way do mesh well."



"Ehhhh," Ktarlewaweikye interjects. "Humans _are_ humans, but it's true that not all are bad. I met a good one down in Fishland." If Sanaath is around, she'll wave to him vaguely. If not, she'll look around and shrug after not finding him.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 17, 2003)

[OOC:  Just found out I'll be out o town until at least tomorrow starting in a bout 15 minutes.  Vyrkris will respond pleasantly, although she'll feel just a bit defensive if it comes out that Zaed thinks engines are 'kind a boring'.   I'll post as soon as I can, probably tomorrow. ]


----------



## Douane (Nov 17, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Tomas nods appreciatively as the young Vargr continues, he likes the way this one thinks, but then he always did like Vargr, and the life of the scout had always appealed to his 'romantic side'.
> 
> "Yeah I heard about the terrorism, but got to admit I don't know much about it. But after what I've seen I'd say there's something '_fishy_' about any news from the Luriani.
> 
> ...




"Going Home? Oh, guess that's where we differ.
 Sure I remember where I come from and where the family lives, but heading back ASAP? I don't think so!
 Wonder what the pack would say. See, I got myself a bit of a reputation back home, so there still might be some tensions, even after all these years. In addition to that, there really isn't much to do except to fly in circles around the planet and they already got my brother for that job.
 Besides, there also might be some other reasons for not going back too soon."  Zaedhrarrg's eyes seem to focus on something far, far away for a moment and his grin diminishes considerably as his thoughts follow a very different track.

But as usual, within seconds he falls back into to his standard happy/excited demeanor.

"And last, but not least, a whole planet with no trace of the Ancients to explore, can you even imagine how boring that would be? Even worse, no one interested in exchanging theories, no discussion, nothing. Ah, guess they are still a sorry point with too many of my species. What a pity!

And you are going back, like, forever? Just frolicking on the beach and nothing else?"


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [OOC:  Vyrkris will respond pleasantly, although she'll feel just a bit defensive if it comes out that Zaed thinks engines are 'kind a boring'.   I'll post as soon as I can, probably tomorrow. ]




[OoC: Hey, where from would she get that impression? Zaed really likes them ..., umm, thingies.  Besides, as a pilot he honestly appreciates a well-built engine (or Vargr, that is).  ]


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 18, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Okay, I’ll buy that about the person, but still. All of them? They are humans after all, and don’t tell me that the Human way and the Vargr way do mesh well. I mean, honestly, how can any Vargr stand that static way of living for long?"




     "Depends a lot on how the two are used to each other. You go to some of the worlds we conquered from the First Imperium, there you've had Vargr and Vilani living together for the best part of three millenia despite the fact that the Imperium retook almost all of them. I've never expereinced that common culture but by all accounts its quite durable, if odd."
     "Anwyay, Vargr have far more in common with humans than any other major race (and vice versa), and if we can fuse with the stick-in-the-mud Vilani we can work with just about any other human race. Even Luriani.

   "Besides if you think Imperials are static, try the K'kree, Zhos or Hivers."
    He pronounces K'kree likes its a swear word.


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye nods. "I haven't done a lot of practice, but I can patch you up if you need it. Piloting, now that is something." She nods again. "I did a bit, but it wasn't much. I couldn't fly this thing, even if I had to! Well," she reflects, "if I had to. But I couldn't tell you what type of engines we've got or any of that!" She grins, showing a lot of teeth. "So you don't get to meet any Vargr? That's a shame, that's a shame. But Vyrkris here is a good sort." She nods yet again.




[OoC: Seonaid, you didn't miss anything. Zaed was embarrassed for a moment when he realized that 'Old Man Jo', a scout veteran who was responsible for much of his adult education, pulled another fast one on him, when he told Zaed of the 'proper' Aslan greeting rituals. But as you see, this doesn't stop Zaed for long.  ]


"Well, I sure could, but then I'm a kind of natural that way.

The engines, however ... . Let it suffice to say, I know where I shouldn't drop my wrench into, but that's about it. But hey, we can't be geniuses in every field, can we? Oh, everyone present is excepted, of course. 

So you are really able to treat both Aslan and Vargr? Wow!
Don't know how many medics I met who had no idea what to do with my tail. Err, that just goes to illustrate their general lack of knowledge. It's not like I ever seriously hurt my tail! See? [Intense wagging of said tail]
One of them even asked me if I use it to dangle from trees. Imagine that!

We really have an interesting mix here. Just this morning I met a nice engineer, now a doctor and what about you, Vyrkris? You said you were at a university, right? Man, they would have to tie me down there and I'd still bet it wouldn't do them any good." Zaedhrarrg's muzzle twists into a mischievous grin.


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Depends a lot on how the two are used to each other. You go to some of the worlds we conquered from the First Imperium, there you've had Vargr and Vilani living together for the best part of three millenia despite the fact that the Imperium retook almost all of them. I've never expereinced that common culture but by all accounts its quite durable, if odd."
> "Anwyay, Vargr have far more in common with humans than any other major race (and vice versa), and if we can fuse with the stick-in-the-mud Vilani we can work with just about any other human race. Even Luriani.
> 
> "Besides if you think Imperials are static, try the K'kree, Zhos or Hivers."
> He pronounces K'kree likes its a swear word.




_* Oh my! Did he swallow a dictionary or a textbook? *_


"Umm, looks like your folks and mine are mighty different. But then, that's the beauty of being Vargr, isn't it? Everyone's different, nothing's uniform.

Guess I might be way off in my assumptions, but we never had much dealings with humans back in the Extents. Probably very different from your own experiences, I bet? Eh, outside of the Navy, of course.

So you ran into the K'kree, too? I swear I've never heard of a bigger sham than their alleged 'vegetarianism'!" Zaedhrarrg's voice rises into a high pitch and he is quite clearly agitated.


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "Ehhhh," Ktarlewaweikye interjects. "Humans _are_ humans, but it's true that not all are bad. I met a good one down in Fishland." If Sanaath is around, she'll wave to him vaguely. If not, she'll look around and shrug after not finding him.




"Umm, sorry, I didn't mean that they are bad. I mean I've met many nice ones on my travels, but they are still different, some more, some less.
Though, after listening to Ruzz'Koff, perhaps that is just due to being from a backward part of known space. [Grin]

...

But nevertheless they are different!"


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 18, 2003)

"I suppose dealings would be one way to put it yes. Chiefly of the sort that involve a spinal particle accelerator mount and extreme prejudice," his fur flattens back and his ears prick foward, "As for their attitudes. I find their genocidal hostility to be prejudicial enough without worrying about intellectual inconsistency."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

Ktarlewaweikye kind of zones out for a moment, staring off at nothing across the room. She snaps back when Zaed speaks directly to her. "Medic, yep." She nods for a moment longer than is necessary. _I'm drunk,_ the clinical part of her mind says to her. _First time since university._ "Humans are backward, but like I said, some are of a decent sort. Those Luriani, though, I don't know about them. And the K'kree! Vegetarianism I can understand intellectually, but no way," she finishes, shaking her head in negation.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 18, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> "
> "And last, but not least, a whole planet with no trace of the Ancients to explore, can you even imagine how boring that would be? Even worse, no one interested in exchanging theories, no discussion, nothing. Ah, guess they are still a sorry point with too many of my species. What a pity!
> 
> And you are going back, like, forever? Just frolicking on the beach and nothing else?"





"After worker the asteroid belts, frolicking on the beach is going to seem like rush hour. Belting a good life, and I managed to salvage some interesting stuff while I was out there, some of it weird, possibly from the ancients, I dunno - but an asteroids hasn't got the most excting geography if ya know what I mean.

Besides its not all surf and sand. There's still gravs to fix and racing across the sand dunes, ana! So I may stay there for a while, does a man good to sit back quietly and contemplate the universe sometimes - religion, the ancients and the meaning of it all."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 19, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> [OoC: Seonaid, you didn't miss anything. Zaed was embarrassed for a moment when he realized that 'Old Man Jo', a scout veteran who was responsible for much of his adult education, pulled another fast one on him, when he told Zaed of the 'proper' Aslan greeting rituals. But as you see, this doesn't stop Zaed for long.  ]
> 
> We really have an interesting mix here. Just this morning I met a nice engineer, now a doctor and what about you, Vyrkris? You said you were at a university, right? Man, they would have to tie me down there and I'd still bet it wouldn't do them any good." Zaedhrarrg's muzzle twists into a mischievous grin.



"I just finished up - Same with Felin," she says, gesturing to her Luriani friend. "I might do some engineering before I go after my next degree - I guess it depends on what the Council has to offer. Anything away from Daramm looks good right about now, actshully." Like Ktarle, she's just a bit tipsy. "So, Zaed, you sound like you've been all over - must have some great stories. Why don't you give us one? Something exciting from your IISS service?"

Felin has been looking on quietly through all this, but here breaks in, "Vyrkris, wasn't your brother Krshag a scout?"

"No, silly, he was a marine."

"I thought that was Vraesh."

"Felin, Vraesh was in the army, you know that."

"Oh, yeah. He's the youngest, right?"

"What are you talking about? Vraesh was sixth. Twgark is the youngest. Well, besides me, of course. All my brothers are older than me." Vyrkris turns back to Zaed with a brilliant smile. "Sorry Zaed, you were going to give us one of your adventures." As Vyrkris finishes speaking, Felin sits back with a very slight smile and an eyebrow raised at Zaed, as if to say, "Just so you know..."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 19, 2003)

Ktarle isn't quite picking up on all the nuances of the conversation between Felin and Vyrkris, but she smiles anyway.


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2003)

Saanath's breathing is settling down into the slower rhythm of sleep when suddenly he snorts and sits bolt upright.

"Bu@@er! Thats what I should have said to that slimey Luraini." 

_Pity its too late. About an hour too late. Don't you hate it wh ...... _


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 20, 2003)

[OOC:  As soon as Douane gets back and can post, we're goig to move forward in time a bit if that's okay with everyone - more in the OOC thread.]


----------



## Douane (Nov 20, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "After worker the asteroid belts, frolicking on the beach is going to seem like rush hour. Belting a good life, and I managed to salvage some interesting stuff while I was out there, some of it weird, possibly from the ancients, I dunno - but an asteroids hasn't got the most excting geography if ya know what I mean.
> 
> Besides its not all surf and sand. There's still gravs to fix and racing across the sand dunes, ana! So I may stay there for a while, does a man good to sit back quietly and contemplate the universe sometimes - religion, the ancients and the meaning of it all."




_* Ancients ... ? *_

Zaedhrarrg's eyes widen while his ears "pop" up to the greatest height possible and he wags his tail with alarming speed. Tomas has now his fullest attention.


"So you came across some stuff? You really should have an expert taking a look at it, just on the off-chance that you have actual Ancients artifacts on your hands. Know anyone like that?"



[There's never been a more innocent-looking Vargr than Zaed.  ]


----------



## Douane (Nov 20, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "I suppose dealings would be one way to put it yes. Chiefly of the sort that involve a spinal particle accelerator mount and extreme prejudice," his fur flattens back and his ears prick foward, "As for their attitudes. I find their genocidal hostility to be prejudicial enough without worrying about intellectual inconsistency."






			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarlewaweikye kind of zones out for a moment, staring off at nothing across the room. She snaps back when Zaed speaks directly to her. "Medic, yep." She nods for a moment longer than is necessary. _I'm drunk,_ the clinical part of her mind says to her. _First time since university._ "Humans are backward, but like I said, some are of a decent sort. Those Luriani, though, I don't know about them. And the K'kree! Vegetarianism I can understand intellectually, but no way," she finishes, shaking her head in negation.




"Intellectual inconsistency? WHAT?

They are no vegetarians at all! They just pretend that to in order to ..., well I don't know. But they are cannibals of the worst sort and don't you dare to call me a liar! I know for sure because these ..., these ... K'Kree actually ate my assistant!

Ha, how's that for 'vegetarians' ?!"


Zaed underscores his 'point' with wild waving of his arms.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 21, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> _* Ancients ... ? *_
> 
> Zaedhrarrg's eyes widen while his ears "pop" up to the greatest height possible and he wags his tail with alarming speed. Tomas has now his fullest attention.
> 
> "So you came across some stuff? You really should have an expert taking a look at it, just on the off-chance that you have actual Ancients artifacts on your hands. Know anyone like that?"




"Belts were too far from the experts" Tomas Explains "but we had a middleman who we sold to and he shipped it to a museum in Regina. Not the best situation but workable in the circumstances.

Found a few casings - weapon casings I think but the most valuable thing I found was what looked to me to be an accelarator coil.

So whats your interest in the Ancients then?"


----------



## Douane (Nov 21, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Belts were too far from the experts" Tomas Explains "but we had a middleman who we sold to and he shipped it to a museum in Regina. Not the best situation but workable in the circumstances.
> 
> Found a few casings - weapon casings I think but the most valuable thing I found was what looked to me to be an accelarator coil.
> 
> So whats your interest in the Ancients then?"




"Oh!" Zaedhrarrg's tail drops down again.

"Probably you middleman made the most out that deal, don't you think so? 

Still, it must have been thrilling to discover some actual artifacts and have them in your hands!

My own interest? I'm more of a "general practioner". Collect all kind of data I can get my paws on and correlate that info. Not really interested in monetary values or anything, just the raw data to work on my own theories. Of course this goes well along with a being a scout and going places, not to mention the Ancients sites operated by the IISS.

Of course, with the Ancients being such a sorry point with my people, for good or for bad, discussion or research just for the sake of it isn't really well-regarded. It's really a shame!"


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 21, 2003)

"Yeah he made on the deal more than we did, but the crew I was with were miners, the salvage was just a sideline." Tomas shrugs
and the tries to suppress a grin at the mention of the Vargr opinion of the Ancients 

"yeah I guess being told that you were 'created' by a group of aliens from chasers and then abandoned is slightly worse than being told you were abducted by those aliens like humaniti was. But anyway what _do_ the Vargr themselves say about their origin?"


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 21, 2003)

"They _ate_ your assistant?, Ruzz'koff states in as neutral a tone as possible, "You mind telling us the story?"


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 21, 2003)

Ktarle looks at Zaed with a slightly confused, slightly glazed expression. "What? You met K'kree? And they ate your assistant?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 22, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle looks at Zaed with a slightly confused, slightly glazed expression. "What? You met K'kree? And they ate your assistant?"



Just as Zaed looks like he's about to explain this juicy tidbit from his story (perhaps a poor choice of phrase, that), the door to the captain's dining room opens and a number of people emerge each shaking hands with the captain as they leave.  Among them is a man Ktarle and Ruzz'koff recognize from McAllister's, and a woman Ktarle recognizes as Trelene Scrautigue.  As the group disperses, one of them, a very large Ursa, heads straight through the restaurant an into the bar, where he sits down right in the middle of a group of startled Luriani and orders a drink.  A very old luriani man frowns slightly at the Ursa, then leaves.  With nothing major happening, conversation levels in the restaurant and bar quickly return to normal levels after their brief lull as people looked to see who had been dining with the captain.

[ooc: we'll keep this going a little while, and then move ahead just a bit when each of the characters decides to go to be for the evening.yes?]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 22, 2003)

"They _ate_ him?" Vyrkris leans in a little closer.  With a slightly dubious, but very interested look, she asks, "What happened?  Where did you meet the K'Kree?"


----------



## Douane (Nov 22, 2003)

Just for a moment Zaedhrarrgh looks slightly annoyed at the new arrivals who almost spoiled his grand moment. Then he falls back into his dramatic pose, his eyes gleaming with excitement at the thought of his spellbound audience.


"Indeed I met some K'Kree and, yes, they ate my assistant. This was back when  ....  Oh, I just remember, it's supposed to be a secret. Sorry, folks, can't tell you the story.

But rest assured, they really ate my assistant."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 24, 2003)

Vyrkris looks disappointed for a second, and then brightens. "Oh, okay. It probably wasn't a very good story anyway." She, smiling, turns to address her original dinner companions. "Kforzh (He's the guy I met earlier who I was telling you about, Felin. Very handsome. Dashing, even.) Kforzh was telling me this great story of how he'd survived this Solomani ambush by repairing his ship's jump drive using only a roll of duct tape, some ChocoBars, and a bottle of red wine vinegar. It was _very_ impressive."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 24, 2003)

Ktarle, distracted by the exodus from the Captain's dining cabin, gets up in the middle of the conversation and goes over to tag Sanaath. "Did you hear anything yet?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 24, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle, distracted by the exodus from the Captain's dining cabin, gets up in the middle of the conversation...



Felin also seems to take his cue at this, and excuses himself from the table. "Thank you for a pleasant evening, both of you, " he says to Ktarle and Vyrkris. Then, to Zaed and Ruzz'koff, "Nice to meet both of you. Vyrkris, I'll see you tomorrow at the tour, okay?" At her smile and nod, he leaves the restaurant.

[OOC: Seonaid, Saanath is in his room at this point, but you could find him there if you wanted to.]


----------



## Watus (Nov 24, 2003)

Quinn appears in the door of the captain's dining room, shaking his head and muttering under his breath.  He makes his way to the bar and finds a stool well away from the Ursa and his admirers.

"Whiskey.  And make it a double."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 24, 2003)

[D'oh! I thought Sanaath was having dinner with the captain tonight, too. In any event, here's my actions, which do partially modify my previous post

Ktarle, reminded of Sanaath by the human exiting the Captain's cabin, gets up in the middle of the conversation and walks off. She tosses off a brusque sort of half-wave to Felin and the others as she goes.

She wanders the corridors for a few minutes, trying to find Sanaath's cabin, but gets lost quickly. Eventually she gives up and asks a passing crewman where her own berth is, and makes her way there. She will settle in for sleep, thinking about alcohol and wondering about Treth.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 25, 2003)

Vyrkris' voice exhibits a trace of poutiness as she looks back to Zaed. "Come on, you can tell me something about what happened with the K'kree. The humans have all gone; it'll be just between us vargr...."


After another couple minutes of unsuccessful attempts at getting the story out of Zaedhrarrg, Vyrkris, "Well, suit yourself.  See you later, boys."  She smiles at the two vargr and head off, presumably to her cabin.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 26, 2003)

OOC:  The thread is continued here


----------



## Douane (Nov 26, 2003)

Though disappointed how fast his audience's interest wanes once he has told them of the secret nature of the mission, Zaedhrarrg can't suppress a smile at the stroy that "dashing fellow" told Vyrkris. It is one he has heard so many times before, though scouts don't usually admit to having needed that much equipment.

Though really intent on keeping his oath, Zaed figures that a few highlights of that awful time won't do much harm, especially as Vyrkris really wants to know. Besides, there are only Vargr present and everyone knows Vargr would never gossip about this. _* Err...? *_


"You see, I was once at this Vargr outpost, only Vargr, mind you, and I had this human with me. Well, there were some K'Kree also, of course. Ah, ... and then they ate him. ... Umm, sounds stupid, doesn't it? It was probably because of this disagreement we had ... Sorry! I can't really tell you. I ..., I would but I'm bound by my word as a scout not to. Sorry."


With his ears drooping low, the misery he feels is plainly written onto Zaedhrarrg's face.


----------



## Douane (Nov 26, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Tomas shrugs and then tries to suppress a grin at the mention of the Vargr opinion of the Ancients
> 
> "yeah I guess being told that you were 'created' by a group of aliens from chasers and then abandoned is slightly worse than being told you were abducted by those aliens like humaniti was. But anyway what _do_ the Vargr themselves say about their origin?"




With a huge grin Zaedhrarrg replies with his particular point of view on this issue, his eyes sparling with merriment:


"Well, there are basically three different stances concerning our origins: 

The first group doesn't want to hear anything about our origin because they can't stand the thought of being an experiment and even worse, being artificially engineered. They take it really personally as if this didn't happen 300 millennia ago, but rather to themselves.

The second one, they will tell you that the Vargr were the last of the Ancients' creations, done because they considered the "experiment humaniti" a failure and engineered the Vargr as the crowning achievement of their work. Of, and of course the Ancients were about to hand the universe over to the Vargr, when the Final War hit them. [grin] Just ask one and he will tell you that there can't be any doubt about this. 

The third group which seems to be the majority by far, well, they go like this:
'Who cares? ... 'Ancients who? ... Are they good eating, these Ancients?' "


With this Zaed's grin grows even wider, showing every tooth he has.


----------



## Douane (Nov 26, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> OOC:  The thread is continued here




[OoC: Sorry, Maerdwyn. Composed my posts off-line and didn' even see your referral.  Still, the posts make good closing words to this day, don't they?  ]


----------

